# i like small wheels with meaty tires



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

Because of this, i am going to throw some 16x7 wheels on my forester. Does anyone think these are too small? I love the feel of a 16 inch wheel with a 225/50 series tire. some people insist that you need a much thinner sidewall for optimum performance, but there are many variables. I plan on going with something like a falken azenis in 225/50/16.
Appearance wise, will this look too small? My car originally came with 16x6.5 wheels with a +48 offset, so my thinking is that with a 16x7 wheel and a +40 offset, they will look more aggressive than stock.
Also, the wheels i bought are white. Am i a ricer and/or homosexual now?


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

don t get azenis
get Dunlop Direzza Z1 Star Spec
they have better wet grip, better dry grip and handle heat cycles FAR better than the RT-615.... plus Tirerack has a 50bucks rebate on a set of 4 of the 'lops


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_some people insist that you need a much thinner sidewall for optimum performance, 

Those people also slam their cars and loose suspension travel. A smaller wheel is generally a lighter wheel. More sidewall gives a better ride and pothole protection.
My R32 came with 18's. I took them off and run 17 inch clones.. most people can't tell the difference. It rides much better.










I ran 16 inch wheels for a while. They looked a little silly if you care about such things, but hell you can't see them when you drive.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_don t get azenis
get Dunlop Direzza Z1 Star Spec
they have better wet grip, better dry grip and handle heat cycles FAR better than the RT-615.... plus Tirerack has a 50bucks rebate on a set of 4 of the 'lops

azenis will be a good $200 cheaper. i have heard star specs are superior as well but for that kind of savings i think i will be happy with the azenis. they will still be the stickiest tires i've ever had.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*

Just make sure to get a tire with a stiff sidewall.
I guess you can get a higher load rating tire for a stiff sidewall?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Just make sure to get a tire with a stiff sidewall.
I guess you can get a higher load rating tire for a stiff sidewall?

Yea that is one way. I'm assuming a track oriented tire like the azenis will have a relatively stiff sidewall regardless of size. i could also always go down to a 45 series for a stiffer sidewall, but it wouldn't quite fill out my wheel wells in a visually pleasing way.


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Those people also slam their cars and loose suspension travel. A smaller wheel is generally a lighter wheel. More sidewall gives a better ride and pothole protection.
My R32 came with 18's. I took them off and run 17 inch clones.. most people can't tell the difference. It rides much better.










I ran 16 inch wheels for a while. They looked a little silly if you care about such things, but hell you can't see them when you drive.



Wow, never seen arietta's on a R. Do not want. 
Monte carlo's however :FAP FAP FAP:


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Brendon1098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brendon1098* »_
Wow, never seen arietta's on a R. 

magnificent


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
I ran 16 inch wheels for a while. They looked a little silly if you care about such things, but hell you can't see them when you drive.


How'd you fit them on your R? I was under the impression that you needed a 17 at minimum to clear the front calipers.


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Brendon1098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brendon1098* »_
Wow, never seen arietta's on a R. Do not want. 


Those aren't, Ariettas have curved spokes, those are flat. 
Azenis are nice and sticky and are pretty cheap, but mine did not last very long :/


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*

my car with 16x7s with dinky 205s...i upped to 16x8, +50et with a 225/50/16...and its awesome


----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my friend has an srt 4 that he "downsized" from 17x7 to 16x8 overall performance was increased greatly... unless you are worried too much appreance 16's are great


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*

As a fellow TCL subaru brother, I say no. White sounds horrible as well. 17 x 8 isn't even remotely harsh on these cars. I have a feeling it's not going to look very good haha..


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

high profile wheels, the next big thing, low profile is out


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_my car with 16x7s with dinky 205s...i upped to 16x8, +50et with a 225/50/16...and its awesome









perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FBMphil (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks good on a Miata, probably not so much on a Forester.
I hate small wheels and fat tires though, so MEH.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (gintaras)*

I do too.
16x8 with 205/55's
16x9 with 225/50's
Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_Also, the wheels i bought are white. Am i a ricer and/or homosexual now?









No and or I don't care because you gave me a beer.
I love 17s!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gintaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gintaras* »_
perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They're FD RX-7 wheels. Those look like they were either sprayed or powdercoated in a gunmetal finish. 








I have two sets myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
They're FD RX-7 wheels. Those look like they were either sprayed or powdercoated in a gunmetal finish. 


yes, they are sprayed gunmetal, best set of cheap wheels


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
yes, they are sprayed gunmetal, best set of cheap wheels

Mind if I ask what you used? Duplicolor wheel?
Both of my sets are currently brake dust gray two-tone.


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Rogerthat)*


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KC Jazz* »_As a fellow TCL subaru brother, I say no. White sounds horrible as well. 17 x 8 isn't even remotely harsh on these cars. I have a feeling it's not going to look very good haha..


on my old WRX wagon, i was able to run 17x8 with a 255 tire. the fronts fit just fine (sedan fenders) and the rear just needed a slight roll.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
Yea that is one way. I'm assuming a track oriented tire like the azenis will have a relatively stiff sidewall regardless of size. i could also always go down to a 45 series for a stiffer sidewall, but it wouldn't quite fill out my wheel wells in a visually pleasing way.

With the RT-615 you DO NOT need to worry about sidewall stiffness. They've got all you need. Also, it was said before, the star specs are awesome tires, but the Azenis are much cheaper, and to me look awesome!


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*

for the record, here is how my car looks with 16s...








i think that looks pretty good. the 16s im getting will be a half inch wider and stick out a full centimeter further due to different offset. the tires in that pic are only 205's too.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GiacGtiAgain)*

Looks fine with 16's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theclayman (Apr 11, 2008)

14" wheels are where it's at


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Mind if I ask what you used? Duplicolor wheel?
Both of my sets are currently brake dust gray two-tone.










i used rustoluem gunmetal


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Theclayman)*

Some 13's on my BMW, although they'll eventually be replaced with 15's so I can fit bigger brakes.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i don't see any advantage and wish this "fad" would DIAF


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
Am i a homosexual now?


That's not really something for us to decide (or care about imo).
I think a vehicle with an "off road" design can pull off the smaller wheel/higher tire aspect ratio look since that works MUCH better off road that the typical low profile tire crap on vehicle today.
And in the end - who gives a flying flynn what people think? It's your car. F em.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Theclayman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theclayman* »_14" wheels are where it's at









that's what I'm saying!
 
14x6 Panasports with 185/60/14


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i don't see any advantage and wish this "fad" would DIAF


what fad? having meaty tires? explain.


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_don t get azenis
get Dunlop Direzza Z1 Star Spec
they have better wet grip, better dry grip and handle heat cycles FAR better than the RT-615.... plus Tirerack has a 50bucks rebate on a set of 4 of the 'lops

+1


----------



## abingdon (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i don't see any advantage and wish this "fad" would DIAF

It's way better than the stretched look, IMO.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This a fad I can get down with.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I approve running the smaller diameter wheel but have personal issues with running the smaller diameter tire. Stock is 215/60 16 and 225/50 is just too small. 235/55 is perfection but there really aren't any tires in that size so I would go with a 225/60 just for fun.


----------



## dubweiser (Dec 20, 2000)

From this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4790622


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (abingdon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abingdon* »_It's way better than the stretched look, IMO. 

Oh my, I agree 100%. The stretch, poke, and hellaflush fads are among my least favorite things going. Properly sized wheels and tires (and proper ride height) are the way to go.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i don't see any advantage and wish this "fad" would DIAF
"fad"? It's not 1983 anymore man.








205/75's on some 15x4's.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*

I'm running 215/60/R15 on 15x6.5 wheels (195/60/R15 is stock). I accidentally ordered with too high of a sidewall. Next time, I'll shoot for 215/55/R15 so it doesn't look so balooned.


----------



## zhenya00 (Aug 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My opinion is that wheels should be large enough to clear the brakes and that's it.








I always thought that these cars pulled this off perfectly:










_Modified by zhenya00 at 8:21 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_what fad? having meaty tires? explain.

Probably trying to imply that this is as much of an all-show "fad" as the slammed/stretched/poked or hellaflush look.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PsychoVolvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsychoVolvo* »_I'm running 215/60/R15 on 15x6.5 wheels (195/60/R15 is stock). I accidentally ordered with too high of a sidewall. Next time, I'll shoot for 215/55/R15 so it doesn't look so balooned.
Are those General Altimax HP's? I'm thinking of ordering a set when my current tires are done, how do you like them?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MidnightSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidnightSpecial* »_This a fad I can get down with.

well i guess that answer's my homosexual question


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_Are those General Altimax HP's? I'm thinking of ordering a set when my current tires are done, how do you like them?

We just put them on my g/f's mazda 6. I wouldn't put them on a miata but they seem to be a decent no season tire, much better than her oem tires.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_Are those General Altimax HP's? I'm thinking of ordering a set when my current tires are done, how do you like them?

They're pretty good for the money. They were alright in snow, good in rain and good on dry. Tirerack has a lot of reviews on them and they are *general*ly well accepted.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*

I love me some big beefy sidewall. 16's are friggin huge though. 13-15 is where it's at!


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*









Perfect tire size for those wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (08-Jetta)*

What? You mean not everyone wants a wheel/tire combo that makes the rim vulnerable, wheel/tire more expensive, adds rotational inertia, makes the ride harsher and adds 'performance' that most will never use? Those wheels and tires?


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_I do too.
16x8 with 205/55's
16x9 with 225/50's
Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too. 

























Shouldn't the bigger tires be on the front?


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This thread makes me happy.
























17" 245/40 -- Star Specs as a matter of fact
Wheels are the ugly-as-sin tirerack special.










_Modified by curvedinfinity at 9:19 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_This thread makes me happy.
























17" 245/40 -- Star Specs as a matter of fact
Wheels are the ugly-as-sin tirerack special.









_Modified by curvedinfinity at 9:19 PM 3-13-2010_

they look great. a slight drop (nothing close to slammed) would really set that car off. maybe an inch front and rear.


----------



## chodez (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GiacGtiAgain)*

Is common sense making a comeback? I bought my GTi with 45 series in a 17in and think it looks ridiculous. It's a mid 90's econobox with rubber-bands for tires and it makes absolutely no sense aesthetically or from a utilitarian stand point. I'm going to have to find some decent 16's or just go back to stock. Good to see others fed up with the stretch/poke scene.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
i used rustoluem gunmetal









That looks great, I plan on doing that to my Forester steelies when I put snow tires on them. Right now I am trying to track down some 16" or 17" Outback or Baja wheels on the cheap.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I started with the oem 16x6.5 et 42 then switched to 18x8 et35 with 16x7 et35 for winter then 19x8 et32 for summer and 16x7.5 et 35 for winter....
Now I'm running 15x6.5 et 35 winter and looking at the 16x7 et 35 Sparco Drift with some 225/50 16 tires for summer use. I'm sick of crap mileage, ride and having to dodge every tiny ridge, crack etc in the road.


----------



## serrano (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Those people also slam their cars and loose suspension travel. A smaller wheel is generally a lighter wheel. More sidewall gives a better ride and pothole protection.
My R32 came with 18's. I took them off and run 17 inch clones.. most people can't tell the difference. It rides much better.










I ran 16 inch wheels for a while. They looked a little silly if you care about such things, but hell you can't see them when you drive.



Do you have a picture of each (16", 17" and 18") mounted on your car?


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*

You should be running 16x8, 245/40R16s.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBJ* »_
Shouldn't the bigger tires be on the front?



all wheel drive.


----------



## aladro (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_I do too.
16x8 with 205/55's
16x9 with 225/50's
Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too. 

























You've got my attention. S3 imported from Mexico? How much of a hassle was it to import? Dealership around here was useless when I told them I wanted to import an S3.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (aladro)*

it was cool when the moon rover did it. now it's just meh.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it was cool when the moon rover did it. now it's just meh.


so let me guess, you probably run a front to rear staggered setup on a front drive car as well?


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (aladro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aladro* »_You've got my attention. S3 imported from Mexico? How much of a hassle was it to import? Dealership around here was useless when I told them I wanted to import an S3.

Dealers don't like to engage in illegal activity. It's kind of a bummer for your business license. 
You should probably PM Cort directly or you'll end up with a tidal wave of TCL legal experts reminding you that no individually imported car will ever be truly legal. 
Even Cort will tell you, paperwork doesn't make something legal. It just makes it easier to_ fake_ legal.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (TabulaVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TabulaVicious* »_You should be running 16x8, 245/40R16s. 

Downside of going too small is vented discs can't breath. For HPDEs that's a bigger problem than drivetrain efficiency imo.

_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_they look great. a slight drop (nothing close to slammed) would really set that car off. maybe an inch front and rear.

If I wasn't indefinitely planning on a new car, and I wasn't relatively satisfied with the way the stock suspension drives, my goal was about a 1" drop. That and some adjustable dampers.
Then again, the snow this season had me very thankful for the stock ride height.


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

Formula 1 has some meaty sidewalls too.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone have pics of a street car running truck tires?


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Once I get a few more trips out of my 15 year old Continentals I'll be putting a set of these on.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*









I upgraded the 195/65-15's that came on my GTI to 225/50-16's on 16x7" wheels. These became required when I upgraded to 337 brakes. These black ones used to be my track wheels but now they're my street wheels as I've gone to 17x8's and 235/40-17 for the track.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*









i'm biased, but i believe it has small meaty wheels that look good!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A.Wilder)*


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_http://i47.tinypic.com/flg94w.jpg

fantastic!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*









nothing like fat direzzas to make everyone happy.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

For guys that run trackdays with beefy sidewalls, does it feel more squirmy and less responsive? I'm all for less unsprung weight. I'm just curious about feel.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I hate super short side walls on the track as they break away much quicker and are much harder to get back in line. 50 series is just about ideal in my opinion.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

It's all about small wheels and lots of tire. LR60-15s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
so let me guess, you probably run a front to rear staggered setup on a front drive car as well? 

actually tires are played out... i quit running them a long time ago.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_my GTI to 225/50-16's on 16x7" wheels.

I'm thinking about running this size on my 2.0L Golf for my summer setup. Any probs with rubbing on the inside? I'm currently on 205/55-16, 16x7.5", ET35...and I can barely get a finger between the tire and coilover. I'm worried it will rub with a 225.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_For guys that run trackdays with beefy sidewalls, does it feel more squirmy and less responsive? I'm all for less unsprung weight. I'm just curious about feel.

It depends on the tire moreso than the size.
I have RT-615s in 205/50R15 on the red Miata and they respond like they're connected to my hands, but the Kumho Ecsta Supra 712s I run in 245/45R16 on the Speed3 as throw-aways are pretty vague. 
It also depends on what your interpretation of a tall sidewall is. Some people would consider 50 to be pretty tall; others probably wouldn't give 65 or 75 a second thought.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_For guys that run trackdays with beefy sidewalls, does it feel more squirmy and less responsive? I'm all for less unsprung weight. I'm just curious about feel.

Yeah, it does start to feel more sloppy. If you see on the lotus how the rear tire is shaped (go go ascii-visual ):
/___\
It is a bit faster, but its floppy on transitions.
In my case, I was running 245 tires (that's something like 9.5") on 7.5" wheels. A wider wheel will fix the problem. I could have easily fit a wider wheel, which will fix the problem, but I was just too cheap to buy a wider one.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it was cool when the moon rover did it. now it's just meh.

You were always just meh brother. Nothing cool about you or anything you ever did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: (hushypushy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hushypushy* »_
that's what I'm saying!
 
14x6 Panasports with 185/60/14









tight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_For guys that run trackdays with beefy sidewalls, does it feel more squirmy and less responsive? 

Like said ^^^, it depends on the tire, but you also get accustomed to the feel, and compensate for the loss (if any) in response. That said, there is a happy middle ground between responsive and squirmy.
Track days are about learning to drive smoothly, and are more about overall grip than response.



_Modified by Surf Green at 11:29 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Surf Green)*

The daddy!
Factory 15s, 335/35ZR15, these tires look like Yoko A008Ps, but I think the factory tires were Pirelli PZeros.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_
You were always just meh brother. Nothing cool about you or anything you ever did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahha who said i was trying to be cool? 
the point is people are over opinionated about extremes... tires are too small / stretch / poke... tires are too big / meaty / etc.. 
It's just a joke brah, bro, yo
meh yourself.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i don't see any advantage and wish this "fad" would DIAF

Wouldn't a smaller rim mean generally less weight? 
Both unsprung and rotating mass?
Sounds like better performance to me... only limit is how big the brakes are.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OptimusGlen)*

it was a joke...


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_it was a joke...









Ha ha great joke!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jderpak)*









Not gonna be sticking with this setup long term, but I think they look kinda cool.


----------



## catastrophicwizard (Jun 18, 2004)

Finally... a group of real auto enthusiasts that get it! 
It can't be repeated enough... smaller wheels usually means less rotational mass (for better acceleration), and less unsprung weight (for better handling). Bigger wheels should only be used to clear upgraded brakes or if tires are hard to find in that particular size.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

For me, it's purely a matter of comfort. I drive my car in the real world. It hits potholes. I drive it on bad roads with rocks and chuckholes. I have meaty tires on the thing because it's more comfortable, because I don't track it, and because it preserves the wheels and suspension.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

meaty tires FTW
"lower it!" FTL


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbiodiesel!)*

i don't think mine are really that "meaty" but i wouldn't go any smaller. I run a 275/40/17 on the rear and a 245/40/17 on the front. at almost 4" of sidewall i am pretty happy and couldn't imagine running much less now.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*

Weren't falken azenis like the Pelkobear tire of choice? Can't go wrong with those I guess.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

meatier tires = moar 3rd chirpage


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Weren't falken azenis like the Pelkobear tire of choice? Can't go wrong with those I guess.

i hope so!!! that is what i run too.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_meatier tires = moar 3rd chirpage


I don't think I've ever chirped 3rd in mine.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (curvedinfinity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curvedinfinity* »_Does anyone have pics of a street car running truck tires?

I don't have pics, but I used to run 235/70R15's on several of my old full size GM cars, That is a pretty tall tire.


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Most people up-size the rims and get a smaller sidewall tire, but that leaves the wheel gap looking bigger than it is.
So then they have to lower the car to compensate. That's fine for a track car but try going over a speed bump.
Love that Miata.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hear these handle pretty good.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *juice* »_That's fine for a track car but try going over a speed bump.

Don't let the tuner scene confuse you. Go to a track day, and you won't see many 35-45 series tires. If you specifically want to go fast around the track, you aren't gonna put oversized wheels on your car with rubber bands stretched around them.
Big wheels and thin tires are for looks only. Same goes for tire stretching as well.



_Modified by Surfing On A Rocket at 1:51 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Surfing On A Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surfing On A Rocket* »_I hear these handle pretty good.

















Those don't even fill the wheel well!!!!!!!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Weren't falken azenis like the Pelkobear tire of choice? Can't go wrong with those I guess.

They were. I run them on the Miata because it's basically an auto-x rat. I'd never run them full-time on a DD/commuter car, especially not something weighing more than 2500lbs or so. They don't last. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Surfing On A Rocket* »_Don't let the tuner scene confuse you. Go to a track day, and you won't see many 35-45 series tires. If you specifically want to go fast around the track, you aren't gonna put oversized wheels on your car with rubber bands stretched around them.
Big wheels and thin tires are for looks only. Same goes for tire stretching as well.

Yes and no. 40/45s are fairly common, especially on some of the more hairy-chested cars whose owners are trying to shove as much tire under their fenders as possible. 
But they're not wrapping 19" wheels, with the exception of cars where smaller diameter wheels won't clear the brake rotors.


_Modified by PassSedanGLX at 10:07 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *juice* »_I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Most people up-size the rims and get a smaller sidewall tire, but that leaves the wheel gap looking bigger than it is.
So then they have to lower the car to compensate. That's fine for a track car but try going over a speed bump.
Love that Miata.


since your PMs aren't working;
the rx7 is a +50 offset, so it allows clearance. also, the fenders are stock, the suspension is eibach sportlines with koni yellows, which supposedly this combo sits the lowest. LMK if you have any other questions


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
since your PMs aren't working;
the rx7 is a +50 offset, so it allows clearance. also, the fenders are stock, the suspension is eibach sportlines with koni yellows, which supposedly this combo sits the lowest. LMK if you have any other questions

And they'll fit on several other Mazdas, too. The 6 requires spacers and fender rolling in the rear, but they'll fit on the 3/Speed3 and the RX-8 automatics, but not manuals (won't clear the brakes).


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Aside from the bitchfest, I love this thread. Please don't let it get locked.


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

I think these are a bit meaty. Kumho Ecsta SPT 205/55 16. Much better than Potenza on 15s.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re:*

This thread has some good stuff, I removed the side argument.
Can we not go down that road again?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
I don't think I've ever chirped 3rd in mine. 

There's been a total lack of 3rd chirping in the car lounge lately


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Peter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter* »_This thread has some good stuff, I removed the side argument.
Can we not go down that road again?

No problem, lemme just post my two pics again.








Mad Max
and this bike


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_

































f**king perfect


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Corbic)*

All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though










Mr lee tried this back on page 1 or 2. Thanks for dropping by though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though










k


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though


You sir are on the Failboat.


----------



## tgodbout (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (PassSedanGLX)*

i was being sarcastic. although i can see how you would misenterpret, since you guys do put fat wheels on your cars so you can drive fast.. right? and looks are second to function... right? anyway.. carry on.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though









How does stretch or lowering below stock help you drive fast?


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_
How does stretch or lowering below stock help you drive fast?

It doesn't. you have misinterpreted my post. 
Basically my post was saying, have fun driving fast on your fat but ugly tires (which i was saying sarcastically to begin with). Jeeze you guys are defensive.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_
It doesn't. you have misinterpreted my post. 
Basically my post was saying, have fun driving fast on your fat but ugly tires (which i was saying sarcastically to begin with). Jeeze you guys are defensive.

No, you are just unable to communicate in a way that people can understand you.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Corbic)*

That Elise is pretty much perfect to me, but I wouldn't really call that small wheels and meaty tires. More like, normal for a performance vehicle. I'm guessing they're like 35, maybe 40 series tires? My A048s are 35s in the front and 30s in the rear, but they don't look particularly low-profile because you're talking about 30% of 305mms.


----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)

Any chance to wh0re it out!
205/55/16


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Corbic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corbic* »_
No, you are just unable to communicate in a way that people can understand you. 


_Quote, originally posted by *abacabby* »_All these cars would look better with lower profile tires and a little stretch with more low. Have fun driving fast though 

There's nothing grammatically incorrect here except maybe the misuse of a period instead of a semicolon. it's not hard to understand at all. You must have a hard time reading english. The only thing that was misinterpreted was my sarcasm, which I no longer wish to convey, due to you guys all being a bunch burnout happy douche bags.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ABAcabby, first of all, just skimming through, I thought you were actually being a douchebag, too. Nothing about that comment conveyed that you weren't serious. A wink emoticon of something a couple lines down would have showed us what you really meant. 
Second, can we all just quit bitching about the dumbest things? I like this thread, and also appreciate that Peter kept it open. Everyone stop trashing it with these side-comments and let's get back OT.
I LOVE the Mariner Blue Miata. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_
There's nothing grammatically incorrect here except maybe the misuse of a period instead of a semicolon. it's not hard to understand at all. You must have a hard time reading english. The only thing that was misinterpreted was my sarcasm, which I no longer wish to convey, due to you guys all being a bunch burnout happy douche bags.









Communication has nothing to do with proper written or spoken English. It is about being able to convey your ideas accordingly. You are arguing that your comments were in jest, but nothing suggests that and then get bent out of shape when you are labeled a troll and are unable to rebut your original statement. 

So it comes down to this... 
Do you like meaty tires? 
If the answer is yes, then you lack the ability to be funny. 
If the answer is no, then you are trolling. 
Either way... FAIL


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (Corbic)*

this is the wheel i will be gambling with on my alt-lifestyle-crossover


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Giac, I think those are gonna look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_Giac, I think those are gonna look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the style itself (basically a slipstream) will look good, and i'm now convinced the size will look fine too. my remaining concern is the color, but i got a good enough deal on them that if they look silly, i will strip them down and paint them.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the style itself (basically a slipstream) will look good, and i'm now convinced the size will look fine too. my remaining concern is the color, but i got a good enough deal on them that if they look silly, i will strip them down and paint them.


I actually really like white wheels, personally. Looks more motorsports-inspired, and I think with your Plasti-Dipped bumper it'll create a cool sort of utilitarian rally look.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBber91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBber91* »_
I actually really like white wheels, personally. Looks more motorsports-inspired, and I think with your Plasti-Dipped bumper it'll create a cool sort of utilitarian rally look.

well hopefully you're right. i'll post pics to this thread once i get some tires for them.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
well hopefully you're right. i'll post pics to this thread once i get some tires for them.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The only thing that's gonna suck is brake dust.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

_Modified by hushypushy at 10:45 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Meat.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.

What? I don't understand what you're saying!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_









I like this MKIV R.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (20aeman)*


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

Probably not really what the OP had in mind, but I love big meaty rear tires on RWD cars.


----------



## spectre1.8t (Jun 8, 2009)

this is a good thread. very original... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif op!

















































i'd like to see some more vw's in here... getting tired of all this tire stretching BS, its not original or cool and hinders performance. lame.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (spectre1.8t)*

Love that delSol's stance!
This thread has made up my mind. I was going to get some 19x8's for the G-sedan, but I think I'm doing 18x9's instead. I really couldn't justify dropping that kind of coin for 19" tires when 18's are like 60%-80% price wise.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

that del sol looks great.
i just ordered some tires for my new wheels...decided that the azenis were probably a little aggressive for a daily driver even if it does see a track day for fun this year. went to tirerack, and saw BFG T/A KDW on closeout in 225/50/16, so picked up a set of four of those for $360 shipped.








they get very good reviews on tirerack and should last a good deal longer than a set of azenis.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *spectre1.8t* »_this is a good thread. very original... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif op!








i'd like to see some more vw's in here... getting tired of all this tire stretching BS, its not original or cool and hinders performance. lame.



omg yes.
and as per request, my rabbit before i tore it apart, on 195/60/14 Hankook RS2s;








and my good friend's rabbit on Advan A048s...i'll have to double check the sizing


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (spectre1.8t)*

2004 R32 came stock with 18 x 7.5 and 225/40/18

What came with my car when I got it: 17x8 with 234/45/17









Current: 18 x 8 with 215/45/18


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Previous owners taste > Current Owner
and I have horrible taste so... ignore that comment.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (laderlover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laderlover* »_









Those remind remind me of the wheels on one of the new Benz cross-overs... GLK maybe?
*shudder*


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Previous owners taste > Current Owner
and I have horrible taste so... ignore that comment.









NP, most people love them, so I guess you're right


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Those remind remind me of the wheels on one of the new Benz cross-overs... GLK maybe?
*shudder*


They are found on 2005-2008 Audi A6


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

A+ thread.







Nothing is sexier than tire bulging out of the fender wells on a car built for tires 30-40% smaller. 
Although I will say that the wheel needs to be wide to look good, though. Sidewalls that look like:
\ / 
...at the top just look kinda bleh. Somewhere between flush and a slight bulge is perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (laderlover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laderlover* »_2004 R32 came stock with 18 x 7.5 and 225/40/18

And yet more than half of the R32's I see at the track are running 17's.
Cost benefit, weight benefit, and I think a little sidewall bulge allows for a bigger contact patch.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Surf Green)*

275/40/17's & 345/40/17's here. Front's look fairly normal, but the back is all meat.


----------



## kanders2 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

the info that this thread in s2ki racing and competition provides does not support this theory that wheels skinnier then the tires are the fastest.
from 949racing: 255mm = 10"
In the Miata world, the fastest track cars run 15x9's with 225's. 225mm= 8.85" 
Bellwilliam:a brief history from Miatas.
long long time ago. 6" is the absolute width you want . Miata is light and low on power. even Miata inventor said it in his book that wider wheel is detrimental to performance.
~12 years ago. 7" is now available on fast tracked Miatas, then Spec Miata adapted the standard. have you seen how fast Spec Miata goes ? you don't think you can out-setup a Spec Miata, can you ?
~3 years ago, a company in Lake Forest(949Racing) built some stupid wide 8" wheel against "tried and proven" 7" Spec Miata wheels. obviously it just slow Miata down, as Miata is makes ~100whp. it wasn't until a year ago, when it is the accepted fast Miata setup.
~1 year ago. the same company (949Racing) went nuts and built a 9" wheel for underpowered Miata. EVERYBODY at Miata.net knew that can't be right (many still believe it is wrong). Emilio obviously built it for Mustang. it can't possibly be faster as no manufacturer recommends 225/45/15 tires on 9". currently, 5 fastest Miatas in the country are running 9" wheels. back to back tests were done, and proven faster.
may be S2000 prefer 255 on 9" vs. 10" ? my money is on 10" 
Chris S:Same thing w/ the NC. I'm running 17x9 w/ 235/40-17's all around, and according to those who've tested extensively the 17x9's work quite a bit better than narrower wheels. 
all from this thread: http://www.s2ki.com/forums/ind...st=25
this is a 255/40 17 on a 17x9.5. 
perfect, very small stretch. none of this extreme stretch or pinch








i like where this thread is going though, im all for things that help you go fast.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (kanders2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kanders2* »_this is a 255/40 17 on a 17x9.5. 
perfect, very small stretch. none of this extreme stretch or pinch


Is stretching so cool now that everyone wants to say they're stretched to some degree? 255 on a 9.5 is not stretched at all, it's the correct size for the width of the wheel.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kanders2* »_t
Chris S:Same thing w/ the NC. I'm running 17x9 w/ 235/40-17's all around, and according to those who've tested extensively the 17x9's work quite a bit better than narrower wheels. 



some of the guys i know running NCs have run a 17x9 255 setup all around as well.  the biggest i've seen on them are 18x9.5s with a 285 setup, strictly a track/autox affair


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (kanders2)*


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Those people also slam their cars and loose suspension travel. A smaller wheel is generally a lighter wheel. More sidewall gives a better ride and pothole protection.
My R32 came with 18's. I took them off and run 17 inch clones.. most people can't tell the difference. It rides much better.










I ran 16 inch wheels for a while. They looked a little silly if you care about such things, but hell you can't see them when you drive.



16's wont clear those brakes, iirc...downsize brakes?


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

Does the sidewall to wheel ratio get higher than this?


----------



## kanders2 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (hushypushy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hushypushy* »_
Is stretching so cool now that everyone wants to say they're stretched to some degree? 255 on a 9.5 is not stretched at all, it's the correct size for the width of the wheel.

As you can see, the sidewall is slightly pulled out towards the lip of the wheel. I'm just describing what I see. what would you prefer me to call it? 
I think it's silly that some people are rebeling so hard against stretch that they're promoting wheels far too skinny for a tire as cool. It's just as stupid, just in the opposite way. 
It's like saying look at me i hate stretch! I'm cool because I don't like what everyone else does!
Lighten up and don't be so critical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kanders2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kanders2* »_As you can see, the sidewall is slightly pulled out towards the lip of the wheel. I'm just describing what I see. what would you prefer me to call it? 


Rim protector. 
I have 245/45R16s on 16x8s that look like that, and they're certainly _not_ stretched.


----------



## kanders2 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Rim protector. 
I have 245/45R16s on 16x8s that look like that, and they're certainly _not_ stretched. 

fair move. I'll take that.
another angle of the same car.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (axl rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axl rose* »_

all wheel drive. 

So? It still has most of the weight out over or ahead of the front wheels. By putting larger tires on the rear you only exacerbate the understeer.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CBJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBJ* »_
So? It still has most of the weight out over or ahead of the front wheels. By putting larger tires on the rear you only exacerbate the understeer.

Traction is required not just during turn-in or through the apex of a corner.
Also, increasing traction to the rear tires doesn't necessarily decrease traction to the front tires.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the style itself (basically a slipstream) will look good, and i'm now convinced the size will look fine too. my remaining concern is the color, but i got a good enough deal on them that if they look silly, i will strip them down and paint them.

Basically a Spoon SW388 you mean








I'm getting a similar set for my Fit, with 205/60/15s. Should look pretty good.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (chikubi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chikubi* »_
Traction is required not just during turn-in or through the apex of a corner.
Also, increasing traction to the rear tires doesn't necessarily decrease traction to the front tires.

Traction is just a measure of how long it takes to reach the limit of a tire. If you reach the limits of the front tires first, you understeer. If you reach the limits of the rear tires first, you oversteer. 
That's why RWD cars stagger the setup to the rear. Skinnier front tires mean they're more likely to give up first, which is safer than the opposite. On a FWD car, there's no reason to do it. It just adds weight and makes the car more reluctant to turn. 


_Modified by PassSedanGLX at 7:25 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (kanders2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kanders2* »_As you can see, the sidewall is slightly pulled out towards the lip of the wheel. I'm just describing what I see. what would you prefer me to call it? 

I would prefer you just to say "my tires fit."







(because they do, right?)
255mm = 10.04 inches. So how is a 255 on a 9.5" wheel stretching? As mentioned, that thing that's sticking out is your sidewall protector, that's just what that particular tire happens to look like.
And on that note, this thread turned from "small wheels with meaty tires" to "anything that's not stretched." So maybe 205/50/15 on 15x7 works for this thread? 205mm = 8" which is pretty meaty I guess.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_my car with 16x7s with dinky 205s...i upped to 16x8, +50et with a 225/50/16...and its awesome









I'm saving this Miata pic. Looks great.
Here's how the 255/60/15s look on my Mopar


----------



## kanders2 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (hushypushy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hushypushy* »_
I would prefer you just to say "my tires fit."







(because they do, right?)
255mm = 10.04 inches. So how is a 255 on a 9.5" wheel stretching? As mentioned, that thing that's sticking out is your sidewall protector, that's just what that particular tire happens to look like.


my tires fit would work well








but a 9.5" wheel is only 9.5" wide from bead to bead. the outside edges of the lips are more like 10.5" apart. so the wheel might be slighly wider overall but i agree that it's probably just the rim protector in the s2k pic.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (kanders2)*

17x9.5 all around. 255/40F 275/40R


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

looks good man. it means business.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Traction is just a measure of how long it takes to reach the limit of a tire. If you reach the limits of the front tires first, you understeer. If you reach the limits of the rear tires first, you oversteer. 
That's why RWD cars stagger the setup to the rear. Skinnier front tires mean they're more likely to give up first, which is safer than the opposite. On a FWD car, there's no reason to do it. It just adds weight and makes the car more reluctant to turn. 

_Modified by PassSedanGLX at 7:25 PM 3-17-2010_

I don't disagree with any of that, but please note I chose my words very carefully. There's more to chassis dynamics than simply the size of your tire's contact patches. So much about handling dynamics is misunderstood and blanket statements don't do anyone any good.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Bird* »_

















Very appropriate username, it really _does _look like Big Bird


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_17x9.5 all around. 255/40F 275/40R









*That* is what I'm talkin about.
Makes me wonder why the Nismo Z33 wore these boat anchors...


----------



## 911-3.2 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: i like small wheels with meaty tires (GiacGtiAgain)*

I think what you have now looks better than what you are proposing to put on. If you want to make it look more aggressive and get the best performance ditch those low offset 16x7's and get 16x8's with the appropriate offset.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_

















X2, that 4runner is hot!


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (whitemike)*

My Contribution:


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (zeewhiz)*

Here's my car from last year:


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_17x9.5 all around. 255/40F 275/40R









Got a weight on those with tires? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: (08-Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08-Jetta* »_Here's my car from last year:









Nice car, but lose the westmoreland 85 golf headlights. Euro 4 rounds or std look best IMHO. But then, I'm old.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Dan92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan92SLC* »_
Nice car, but lose the westmoreland 85 golf headlights. Euro 4 rounds or std look best IMHO. But then, I'm old.

I'm young and I agree.


----------



## Frankenvdub (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_

























absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Intalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Intalex* »_Probably not really what the OP had in mind, but I love big meaty rear tires on RWD cars.









I was thinking along the same lines...


----------



## DesiDub (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (Mixican)*

My MS3 on 16x8 and 225/50/16's








now on 17x9 RPF1's with 245/40/17's








Not sure if it qualifies, but I tried








Wish I could fit bigger tires but the wheel wells on the car are so tight =/
Kev


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (DesiDub)*

245/45R16s will fit up front with the right offset, but I haven't tried to go wider. 
Hell, the car is a beast on 215s. Tire width doesn't seem to do us much good.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*

I couldn't find the picture of this car that I was looking for, but I found this one.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (axe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axe* »_
Very appropriate username, it really _does _look like Big Bird

















Haha, it's how I roll


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DesiDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesiDub* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
here's mine- 245/35/18. sorry my wheels aren't smaller. trying to have my cake and eat it too


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesiDub* »_
now on 17x9 RPF1's with 245/40/17's








Not sure if it qualifies, but I tried








Wish I could fit bigger tires but the wheel wells on the car are so tight =/
Kev


FWIW, i have a buddy that runs 255's on the same wheels. required a small pull, but it made all the difference


----------



## divedave (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry for the big picture:








Corrado with 205/55/r16, i am not sure if i should buy 50 or 45 next time... the golf has some 225/40/18 and every hole in the street feels right trough my spine... (sorry for my english)


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *leegf* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
here's mine- 245/35/18. sorry my wheels aren't smaller. trying to have my cake and eat it too










18's are not small. 35's are not meaty.
Just sayin'.


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*

They should create a web forum and organization for this type of tire/wheel spec, maybe HellaMeaty. Traction is Everything


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (enzo1187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enzo1187* »_HellaMeaty. Traction is Everything

That's amazing. I may make a sticker out of this.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
18's are not small. 35's are not meaty.
Just sayin'.










I have a sudden craving for some Calpis. Might have to pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Big_Bird)*

if you sell em, I want royalties


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I really wish someone made 225/55 15. I want to slap some 15x8 snowflakes on my car but the tire options totally suck without going with a too small diameter or 'stretch'... sigh


----------



## MoneyPitt (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BTM* »_










I stopped reading the thread here. That plate is awesome.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is some beef.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (enzo1187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enzo1187* »_HellaMeaty. Traction is Everything

Meatballs?


_Quote, originally posted by *DesiDub* »_My MS3 on 16x8 and 225/50/16's









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice. I wasn't sure which way to go with my summer wheels but this does it for me. I'm currently running 16x7.5 on my Golf. I'm painting them black and getting a set of 225/50-16.


_Modified by blackflygti at 9:57 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## XxCoryDxX (Oct 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesiDub* »_My MS3 on 16x8 and 225/50/16's








now on 17x9 RPF1's with 245/40/17's








Not sure if it qualifies, but I tried








Wish I could fit bigger tires but the wheel wells on the car are so tight =/
Kev



This is exactly what I'm looking for! which handled better?


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Balloon tires, FTW.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by Pennywise at 12:39 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*

a friend posted this on a local board and I immediately thought of this thread:
















he currently has my fender roller. no clue why


----------



## tgodbout (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ReverendHorton)*


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_










It seems I need to buy a new MX-5 so I have something my FD wheels actually fit on.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*

Uhhh, this setup just doesn't look right at all. I know with that fender roller hes probably going to drop it and camber the heck out of it for them to fit, but until then I'm going to reserve judgment on this one...








The fact it's a CR and he purchased CE28Ns gives me hope.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_17x9.5 all around. 255/40F 275/40R









Seriously looks perfect. Congrats man, you have one sexy car. In fact, you have inspired my next wheel purchase! I was going to buy the RPF1s in 18x8 but it looks like I might have to try some 17x8 or 9 action!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_Uhhh, this setup just doesn't look right at all. I know with that fender roller hes probably going to drop it and camber the heck out of it for them to fit, but until then I'm going to reserve judgment on this one... 

They actually were bought for his Legacy:








He might have just been playing dress-up when putting them on the CR... not sure.


----------



## VTECjustkickedinyo (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ReverendHorton)*

that legacy looks awesome...but it might just be the picture


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_









_Modified by Pennywise at 12:39 PM 3-25-2010_

FD wheels look great on yours...there's plenty of room in the NC wheel wells for them.


----------



## GTlegends_Csl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MAGICGTI)*


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GTlegends_Csl)*


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (impact)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impact* »_









It has swampers on it!!!!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
It seems I need to buy a new MX-5 so I have something my FD wheels actually fit on. 


go for it! i sometimes, only sometimes, wish i opted for an MS3, but that's only when i need to haul stuff. i end up borrowing a friend's or my dad's truck instead


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
It seems I need to buy a new MX-5 so I have something my FD wheels actually fit on. 

Or you can sell them to me, I've been searching for a set since they're a direct swap to my protege daily







I actually want mine powdercoated exactly like that too


----------



## lukas69 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ReverendHorton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_










i dig!!


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lukas69)*


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*

^^^ Dear God....
That is the first E46 I've ever really wanted, I'm usually not a fan of them.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ReverendHorton)*

205/60/13


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_205/60/13

When I was 16, I had a set of tires that size on my Mk2 Golf, mounted on (I think) 5" wide wheels. Awesome.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_









^^
This is most excellent


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_









If this was a text-only post -- "I have a MK2 Jetta with white-lettered 205/60/13s" -- I'd have called you crazy... But that looks surprisingly good


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (axe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axe* »_
If this was a text-only post -- "I have a MK2 Jetta with white-lettered 205/60/13s" -- I'd have called you crazy... But that looks surprisingly good









Too bad they rub if I even look at them the wrong way....have to order narrower tires this week.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Wanganrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wanganrunner* »_
^^
This is most excellent


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TMH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMH* »_Or you can sell them to me, I've been searching for a set since they're a direct swap to my protege daily







I actually want mine powdercoated exactly like that too

Nuh-uh. My wheels.


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PassSedanGLX)*









The McLaren F1 uses 235/45ZR17 front tyres and 315/45ZR17 rear tyres (per Wiki)
I was looking at pictures of the F1 this weekend and thought it somewhat fit into this thread. Not as meaty as some of the ones posted but quite meaty by supercar standards.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_205/60/13
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_Too bad they rub if I even look at them the wrong way....have to order narrower tires this week.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMH* »_
Or you can sell them to me, I've been searching for a set since they're a direct swap to my protege daily







I actually want mine powdercoated exactly like that too


or you can buy mine if/when i post them for sale


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hotshoe32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotshoe32* »_









WOW, white letter tires on a BMW and I love it


----------



## spectre1.8t (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01tj)*









only mk4 gti i've found with meaty tires...










_Modified by spectre1.8t at 11:22 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)

I've wondered what my white GTI would look like lowered on some knockoff gunmetal covered 17" Panasports. I'm not sure if 16's would fit over the brakes.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
Seriously looks perfect. Congrats man, you have one sexy car. In fact, you have inspired my next wheel purchase! I was going to buy the RPF1s in 18x8 but it looks like I might have to try some 17x8 or 9 action!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It's actually not my Z but one I too keep around for inspiration... It's the only Z on 17's that looked "right".... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watsontb (Oct 7, 2009)

i find this tread at the wee hours of the morn. and go through all the pages and no pics of the op's forester?!?!?!


REVIVAL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


also that legacy is a beaut


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a big fan of meaty tires.

205/60/15 on 15x7 Eagle Alloys









Mine are not so much but I might get wider ones later on. 215/60/15 maybe.


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

great thread.

i am running some semi-meaty tires on my MR2 (due to star spec tire availability) - 205/50/16 F [16x7] / 225/50/16 R [16x8]










there is something cool about smaller wheels and meaty tires on an older car...whenever ever i see 18s on a MR2 i always :banghead:


----------



## duke774 (Dec 26, 2009)

VTECjustkickedinyo said:


> that legacy looks awesome...but it might just be the picture


my exact thoughts

love the e46 too... and pretty much everything in this thread now to think of it


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

That E46 is seriously the best looking one I've ever seen. :thumbup:


----------



## lunatik1 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

I have 10's on my classic Mini Cooper. Tires are 165/70x10.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

Not really meaty... but larger than OEM. I'm running 235/40/18's (up from a 225). So a little more meat and a smidge wider.

IMG_3180 by Danny Kao, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

^^^ your GTI looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

It's funny that some of you guys think 17s are small wheels. :laugh:


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

jay3737 said:


> ^^^ your GTI looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks Jay :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

NicholasJay said:


>


I recognize that Miata... 

DSC_0377 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

I took that shot from Event 5 this year in August :thumbup::thumbup: such a sweet little car :beer:


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

not small, but pretty meaty. put on some R compounds for the track last month

Nitto NT01 235/40/17


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

I had a few sets of meat on my old GTI...

(Kinesis K18s, 18x8.5/10, 225/40 and 265/35 Pirellis)










(Kinesis Supercups, 18x8/9, 225/40 & 245/40)










Im a sucker for some tire


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

Someone posted a thread on an modified "off-road" Focus. I will never do larger wheels again unless I have a dedicated track/fun car. Too much money/time/annoyance.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

It surprises me how often my 15x9's get made fun of on the Miata








but I use them


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

pfunkn87 said:


> I had a few sets of meat on my old GTI...
> 
> (Kinesis K18s, 18x8.5/10, 225/40 and 265/35 Pirellis)
> (Kinesis Supercups, 18x8/9, 225/40 & 245/40)
> ...


not really small or meaty considering the wheel widths you needed to cover.

i had the same tires... 225/40 and 265/35 on my 18x7.5 and 18x9's... and those still weren't really meaty either.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

dunhamjr said:


> not really small or meaty considering the wheel widths you needed to cover.
> 
> i had the same tires... 225/40 and 265/35 on my 18x7.5 and 18x9's... and those still weren't really meaty either.


If its any consolation they were Porsche sidewall spec (N or Z or whatever it is that causes them to protrude more than normal)...

The tire, not the wheel, literally destroyed my rear wheel wells, sawed through ABS lines, you name it. Was a riot for sure 

Ninja EDIT: Mark IV Forum standards are like 215/35 and 225/40 for the same setup, so I think I did OK


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

pfunkn87 said:


> If its any consolation they were Porsche sidewall spec (N or Z or whatever it is that causes them to protrude more than normal)...
> 
> The tire, not the wheel, literally destroyed my rear wheel wells, sawed through ABS lines, you name it. Was a riot for sure
> 
> Ninja EDIT: Mark IV Forum standards are like 215/35 and 225/40 for the same setup, so I think I did OK



yeah i had the Porsche size setup on my mk4 as well.









never had any destruction issues though except in the fronts i bent the top of both fender arches on during a track day. i guess i wasn't low enough.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

I posted once before, but meh










Auto-x


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

oooold picture of my beat rabbit with fat tires.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

Cort said:


> I do too.
> 16x8 with 205/55's
> 16x9 with 225/50's
> Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.


sure did :thumbup:


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

Cort said:


> I do too.
> 16x8 with 205/55's
> 16x9 with 225/50's
> Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.


I saw your car at Southern Worthersee* (spelling) this past summer i love the wheels


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

troze1200 said:


> It surprises me how often my 15x9's get made fun of on the Miata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha what do people say about 15x9 on a Miata? It wasn't long ago that 15x9 on a Miata was unimaginable but it's being done, with nice fat tires no less.

Those are my favorite wheels on a Miata :thumbup:


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yes


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

want to sell your stock wheels? what suspension are you running on there? 
We have a black 07 X I'm thinking of getting some alloys and some swifts for.... 



GiacGtiAgain said:


> for the record, here is how my car looks with 16s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

mmm 15xhuge


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

Not the meatiest tires, but on 15's and certainly not stretched.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## DrP (Mar 12, 2006)

Cort said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *leegf* »_
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> here's mine- 245/35/18. sorry my wheels aren't smaller. trying to have my cake and eat it too
> 
> ...


 these bikes are sick, any more 411


----------



## Mr. Rolleyes (Aug 7, 2006)

DrP said:


> these bikes are sick, any more 411


 
the 2nd one is a http://www.exilecycles.com/. i personally love his bikes and minimalist style.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

phryxis said:


> not small, but pretty meaty. put on some R compounds for the track last month
> 
> Nitto NT01 235/40/17


----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with the small wheels on older cars. It's just period correct and matches the body work with the intentions of the original body designers. 

When I drive my Scirocco, I can't think of any style wheels that are better suited for the car. 15"-16" work best with older cars. Anything larger, and it just gets awkward. 

Good: 










Better: 










Meh...: 










Oh God my eyes are bleeding:


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

205/55R16 I liked the look. Rode and handled great.


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

205/15/?? - this was from 05, so i dont recall the exact size 









and some nice beef for ya from my personal collection


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

My AWD, Suzuki SX4, with 15" Braid Winrace Acropolis Rally/Gravel wheels! (16" wheels come standard) Turbo kit coming soon.

Strong little wheels. I slammed the wheel into the side of a tree, when i got loose on some loose terrain. I thought for sure I broke, or at least bent the rim. Hardly even a scuff!


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

I approve of this thread :thumbup:

my old car


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> It's funny that some of you guys think 17s are small wheels. :laugh:


Its is the sad state we live in now. Cars are coming with 18's, 19's, and 20's stock and they look small in the wells. :thumbdown:

I miss when running 15's was an upgrade, now they wont clear brakes.:screwy:


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Gspot20 (Aug 21, 2010)

GoFastChickenwing said:


>


 Fail. small wheels.. yes, but meaty tires?? those are stretched rubber bands..


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)




----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Gspot20 said:


> those are stretched rubber bands..


Dont you guys get tired of saying the same **** everytime you see small tires?


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

GoFastChickenwing said:


>





Paint_By_Numbers said:


>











:facepalm:
Read the thread title again


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

To remedy the goofs above...










-SAV:beer:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

bwk said:


> and some nice beef for ya from my personal collection


What tires are those? I'm trying to decide if its the wheels or the tires that make this look and I think from your Vett it's definitely the tires. Those look really good on the factory wheels


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

Very comfortable and smooth ride and it drives like a go kart. 
millie miglia 15x7,5 w/205/60/r5


----------



## kanders2 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

well i started this thread. here is how my car looks after getting the setup i said i was gonna get in my OP: (with BFG kdw 1's instead of azenis... 225/50/16)


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)




----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)

My DSM
Not crazy, but still pretty meaty.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

SAVdub said:


> To remedy the goofs above...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your car? Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

MatchStick said:


>


This is stupendous. Any more info?


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> This is stupendous. Any more info?


http://bringatrailer.com/2010/07/25/flared-and-mean-modified-1972-triumph-tr6/


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I always thought I was weird to like 'em chubby...it warms my heart to know I am not the only one!

Ran 17x7.5s with 205/40 tires...then 16s with 205/45s...then 17x8.5 with 225/35s

Aiming for 215/45 on 16x8s.

Meaty tires convey a certain level of purposefulness and are definitely more comfortable for even a modicum of daily driving.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Why are 17's and 18's being posted? I thought a "small wheel" to be 16's and smaller.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

freedomperiod said:


> My AWD, Suzuki SX4, with 15" Braid Winrace Acropolis Rally/Gravel wheels! (16" wheels come standard) Turbo kit coming soon.
> 
> Strong little wheels. I slammed the wheel into the side of a tree, when i got loose on some loose terrain. I thought for sure I broke, or at least bent the rim. Hardly even a scuff!


I can dig it


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

BadBeetle said:


> My DSM
> Not crazy, but still pretty meaty.


these are factory tire sizes?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Big_Bird said:


> Why are 17's and 18's being posted? I thought a "small wheel" to be 16's and smaller.


You can have meaty tires with any size wheel - all has to do with section width and profile.

Many cars now have 17" wheels stock, with fairly meaty tires. 15 years ago, 17 was huge and the landscape was all 15s and 16s.


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

Do they have to be small tires and meaty rims?

I have 18"s with alot of meat and I love em!





















I mean they rub a bit but.......

BKM


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Krazee said:


> I always thought I was weird to like 'em chubby...it warms my heart to know I am not the only one!
> 
> Ran 17x7.5s with 205/40 tires...then 16s with 205/45s...then 17x8.5 with 225/35s
> 
> ...


215 on an 8" wheel isn't meaty at all. As a matter of fact, that tire is barely wider than the bead surface of the wheel, and probably almost exactly the same as the outer rim width.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> 215 on an 8" wheel isn't meaty at all. As a matter of fact, that tire is barely wider than the bead surface of the wheel, and probably almost exactly the same as the outer rim width.


What are we determining as "meaty"? Are we speaking section or profile?
Are we talking Dodge Viper wide-as-a-mile or Porsche 964 Turbo tall-profile?

This?









Or This?









Considering the title is "small wheels with meaty tires," I am inclined to believe the latter.
And most photos in this thread follow that line of thinking.

In keeping with that belief, 215/45 on 16s is meaty.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

once the tread is up on the runflats the mini has I'm going to downsize the wheels to 16s.

Personally I think the rubberband+gianormous wheel trend makes things look silly.


----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)

A1pocketrocket said:


> these are factory tire sizes?


Not sure,
They are stock 16" 2g wheels, but the tires are way meatier than what were on my 1g wheels.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

MOJETTAISBETTA said:


>


:thumbup: very nice


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Big_Bird said:


> Why are 17's and 18's being posted? I thought a "small wheel" to be 16's and smaller.






Look at my front brake rotor  Barely see daylight.

This tire is a 225/50/17. Stock is 225/40/18

Sidewall baby!! Time for a white tire marker pen.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Krazee said:


> What are we determining as "meaty"? Are we speaking section or profile?
> Are we talking Dodge Viper wide-as-a-mile or Porsche 964 Turbo tall-profile?
> 
> This?
> ...


Well, I think a lot of it has to do with the sidewall. Meatiness is not just one or the other, it's a combination of width and profile; the Viper even has a slight stretch going on, so those aren't meaty even though they are very wide.

To be a little more clear...think about the wheel size, and what would constitute a stretched tire, a normal sized tire, and a meaty tire.

215/45/16 on a 16x8 is a normal size...not meaty. Remember that 8" = 203mm. Here's an example:










Just like a normal size for 15x8 is 205/50/15:










IMHO, 225/45/16 on 16x8 is the borderline of meaty.










or even 225/50/16 on 16x8 might be the lower limit of meaty.










Either way, I think 215/45/16 might be a little too scrawny for this thread.


----------



## Gspot20 (Aug 21, 2010)

Krazee said:


> In keeping with that belief, 215/45 on 16s is meaty.


no it's not.

16"s in a small car would have to be at least about 225/50-16 to be "meaty"


----------



## Gspot20 (Aug 21, 2010)

SAVdub said:


> To remedy the goofs above...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES:beer:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

How has this not made it over here (into this thread) yet?


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's mine








14 inch BMW wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I have some meaty snow tires I used for a few seasons. Going smaller this year, just too much sidewall


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> Well, I think a lot of it has to do with the sidewall. Meatiness is not just one or the other, it's a combination of width and profile; the Viper even has a slight stretch going on, so those aren't meaty even though they are very wide.
> 
> To be a little more clear...think about the wheel size, and what would constitute a stretched tire, a normal sized tire, and a meaty tire.
> 
> 215/45/16 on a 16x8 is a normal size...not meaty. Remember that 8" = 203mm. Here's an example.....snip......IMHO, 225/45/16 on 16x8 is the borderline of meaty.


I speak strictly on the basis of the car I plan to be running 215/45 on...my Corrado. And for the Corrado, that is a fairly meaty setup. That said...I'd love to run 225/45 as picture in that ITR. It looks badass and I hope the Corrado has enough fender to fit them.


----------



## kanders2 (Jun 30, 2009)

MrMook said:


> How has this not made it over here (into this thread) yet?


I'm surprised at how meaty these 225's look on a 15x9. they look meatier then the standard 255 on a 17x9 that s2k owners use.

must be because they are hoosiers?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

yes, slicks usually run wider than normal street tires.


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)




----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

MOJETTAISBETTA said:


> Do they have to be small tires and meaty rims?
> 
> I have 18"s with alot of meat and I love em!
> 
> ...


Specs on this setup? Are these 245/40/18 ?


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

01tj said:


> What tires are those? I'm trying to decide if its the wheels or the tires that make this look and I think from your Vett it's definitely the tires. Those look really good on the factory wheels


That car is from my personal collection of photos. I wish it was mine. Don't know the tire size either, but I'm sure one of the corvette guys on here can eyeball those.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Krazee said:


> I speak strictly on the basis of the car I plan to be running 215/45 on...my Corrado. And for the Corrado, that is a fairly meaty setup. That said...I'd love to run 225/45 as picture in that ITR. It looks badass and I hope the Corrado has enough fender to fit them.


Post some pics of your 215/45/16's if you think they're so meaty, then. I'm tired of arguing the point, so hopefully you have a clean 'rado to show 

In the meantime, here's my friend's "mildly meaty" Corrado. 205/50/15's on 15x6.5". The Corrado doesn't have a lot of fender space...


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinAndrews said:


> Specs on this setup? Are these 245/40/18 ?


You got it,

on Potenza RE 1's

bkm


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Beitz DUB said:


> I have some meaty snow tires I used for a few seasons. Going smaller this year, just too much sidewall



those arent 17's are they?


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

zzman916 said:


> Very comfortable and smooth ride and it drives like a go kart.
> millie miglia 15x7,5 w/205/60/r5


I like this. I was thinking of running 215/60-15 but I'd want to run at least a 7.5" wide wheel....which is hard to find in 15" for relatively cheap. I already have a decent 16" setup so I can't justify spending more money on a 15" setup just to experiment. I'm currently on 16x7.5 and 225/50-16. When these tires wear out I think I'm going to run 215/55-16. I should post some pics.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

now _this_ is a Civic :beer:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

The 17" OEM wheel/tire combo on the Cayman/Boxster is actually a pretty high sidewall, meaty tire. I like it. These are winters.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Saw this Porsche at Laguna Seca earlier this year. I think it has some pretty meaty wheels.






These wheels on this Benz aren't that small but the tires are fairly meaty.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

ban Hawk


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm running 16x7.5, 225/50-16


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

blackflygti said:


> I'm running 16x7.5, 225/50-16


me too but my wheels are 16x7. my daily setup for the summer is 16x7 with 225/50/16 BFG kdw's. Just put my winter setup on which is even meatier....215/60, i think that is OEM size for the forester.


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

>


As if I didn't love this thread enough...


Don't know why, but I have a huge boner for this generation of Chevy/GMC truck, when single-cab and lowered (but not on 20"+s), and as clean as that. Sometimes I want to trade my 01 silverado for one of those, but generally I know it's not a good idea, or I won't ever find one that clean


----------



## chandlerdoom (May 4, 2007)

LA7VJetta said:


> ban Hawk


foreal, those look like 225/195


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> These wheels on this Benz aren't that small but the tires are fairly meaty.


I normally hate this "look," but holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Saw this Porsche at Laguna Seca earlier this year. I think it has some pretty meaty wheels.


I was parked across from that Porsche that day, I fell in love with that car.

I think I can play with some of my summer setups. CA is fun.

245/40/17 Hoosier r-comps, 17x8.5 Enkeis.



















245/40/17 M&S's on a 17x8.










The sidewalls could be taller, yes, but they're beefy on the car. Stoptechs prevented running 16's.

235/55/17's on a 17x7 on the roommate's car:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

sybir said:


> I was parked across from that Porsche that day, I fell in love with that car.


Yeah I took pics of your car too. You like to switch your wheels often huh. :laugh: Always looks good though. :thumbup:


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Yeah I took pics of your car too. You like to switch your wheels often huh. :laugh: Always looks good though. :thumbup:


Thanks, it's a goddamn sickness. I've gone through 45+ different sets on the wagon in the last 10 years. :banghead::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That's like a new pair every three months. :laugh:


----------



## The Free Man (Mar 15, 2010)

Since when did all non-profile tires become meaty? Apparently my car is eligible.



















255s on 15s. Sadly I lack any back shots.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> me too but my wheels are 16x7. my daily setup for the summer is 16x7 with 225/50/16 BFG kdw's. Just put my winter setup on which is even meatier....215/60, i think that is OEM size for the forester.


Yes, 215/60-16 is the stock size. I had 225/*55*-16 on our Forester.

I've been thinking of doing 215/60-*15* for the summer setup on my Golf. I just need to find a nice wide set of 15s for cheap. If I can't, then I'll probably go with 215/55-16 next.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

sybir said:


> 245/40/17 M&S's on a 17x8.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

aw i love this thread


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

^^^ What size are those?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

blackflygti said:


> ^^^ What size are those?



225/60/16 mounted on 16x8 RX7 wheels :thumbup:


----------



## shaykes (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey this car is parked right up my street in Laurel! :laugh:

I always drive by in my dumped Jetta wondering if the car was ever really tracked or not...



20DYNAMITE07 said:


> I recognize that Miata...
> 
> DSC_0377 by scottybell1313, on Flickr
> 
> I took that shot from Event 5 this year in August :thumbup::thumbup: such a sweet little car :beer:


----------



## Arthrogrian19 (Oct 7, 2005)

I like small wheels and meaty tires, too.

16" wheels with 215/65/16 A/T tires.


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

The black is making my head hurt trying to figure out what these came off of... e39? I think they are from a "standard" early 528i.


----------



## towerymt (Jan 15, 2001)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> I recognize that Miata...
> 
> DSC_0377 by scottybell1313, on Flickr
> 
> I took that shot from Event 5 this year in August :thumbup::thumbup: such a sweet little car :beer:











275/45/16


----------



## limapolo (Oct 18, 2003)

From 19 to 17...










to do this...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I wish I could run a smaller set of wheels, but Porsche brakes require 17s...
plus, tire choices in 16s aren't very big


----------



## wunde (Mar 26, 2006)

This needs to be in here...


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

limapolo said:


> From 19 to 17...


YES


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

This is absolutely the best thread ever to grace the Vortex. I thought that everyone except me had gone over to the darkside running a slither or rubber on the outside of their manhole cover sized wheels, or worse running 6" wide tires on a 9" wide wheel.

This thread is just pure awesome, we need a smiley for crying now. :thumbup::thumbup:

Kei


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

195/50/r15 i love chunky tires, wheels are boat anchors but it still handles


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Mortal_Wombat said:


> 195/50/r15 i love chunky tires, wheels are boat anchors but it still handles


is it possible to fit 205's on those?


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

This is a beautiful thread....

mine... 225.45.15's


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

nopal 6.0 said:


>


Now that's how you hellaflush without looking like a douche
(I secretly like the stretched look too though)

I would rock the ish outta both of these


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> is it possible to fit 205's on those?


i think they'll rub and im too much of a ***** for that ;P


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Now that's how you hellaflush without looking like a douche
> (I secretly like the stretched look too though)
> 
> I would rock the ish outta both of these


Meh. I think they both look like douchey crap.


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

ModelCitizen said:


> The black is making my head hurt trying to figure out what these came off of... e39? I think they are from a "standard" early 528i.


 This is gorgeous...I want


----------



## hainuS4 (Nov 23, 2001)

my contribution.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

BUMP! 










And FWIW my winters are 215/65/15's on a 6" rim.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

My '90 in winter mode: 195/60/14 Azenis on painted daisy stockers


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Winters are 205/60r16. 

Just bought 15x8 wheels, 0 offset front, -12 rear with 195/50r15's.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Our site vendor over on YarisWorld is almost done with his tweaks to his ride that he's been working on over the winter. I can't wait to ride in his car when he gets it back into autocross. 










Figured it probably fits in this thread nicely.  

-SAV


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

I went 255/40 17 all around, I would fit 16s for winter but they do not clear the brakes


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Chapel said:


> I wish I could run a smaller set of wheels, but Porsche brakes require 17s...
> plus, tire choices in 16s aren't very big


 I realize this post is months old, but yeah, I'm with you. 16" is a complete dead spot for tire choices. It's the penalty box size these days so nobody bothers.


----------



## victorr (May 18, 1999)

Corbic said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_
> It doesn't. you have misinterpreted my post.
> Basically my post was saying, have fun driving fast on your fat but ugly tires (which i was saying sarcastically to begin with). Jeeze you guys are defensive.
> 
> No, you are just unable to communicate in a way that people can understand you.


 Agreed 100%. What a moron.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> aw i love this thread


 Every time I see this car I want to go trade my Speed3 on a NC, then go FI. 

F. 

F. F. F. F.


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my winter beater 


















205/70/15, On a GOLF! 

Summer car is a VR6 MK4 with the normal 225/45/17, significant difference in steering response.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

PassSedanGLX said:


> Every time I see this car I want to go trade my Speed3 on a NC, then go FI.
> 
> F.
> 
> F. F. F. F.


 aw thanks , but those wheels have since been sold


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

pontiac said:


> BUMP!
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3462/3719239295_0d8c485d11_o.jpg
> 
> And FWIW my winters are 215/65/15's on a 6" rim.


 That takes me back. 10 years ago I was autocrossing a B16A Civic similar to that one. I ran Kosei K1's in 15x7 with 205-50-15's or some such size for autocross. Grip like mad for a barely 2000 pound car!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> aw thanks , but those wheels have since been sold


 I have two sets of my own, and some unmounted Hoosiers to go on 'em.


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

lubok said:


> I went 255/40 17 all around, I would fit 16s for winter but they do not clear the brakes


 Droooool


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

I think my Miata qualifies. 195/60/14 Azenis. The wheels are TSW's, no clue which model... they were on the car when I bought it.


----------



## Ben_S (Jun 7, 2010)

205/70R14 on my Lebaron


----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

Chapel said:


> I wish I could run a smaller set of wheels, but Porsche brakes require 17s...
> plus, tire choices in 16s aren't very big


 My dad runs 16s with Porsche brakes on his CQ.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

I like small pu$$ies and meaty bewbs. 

Can I post some ?


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

nice


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> my car with 16x7s with dinky 205s...i upped to 16x8, +50et with a 225/50/16...and its awesome


They definitely look like they're awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Dave Zero (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys are crazy with your huge 16 inch wheels.


----------



## turtle_vr6 (Mar 18, 2011)

i had pretty beefy tires on my old car, it didnt look bad in person though.... or so everyone said lol


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

Not so much "meaty", more like "chubby", my '69 Olds Delta 88 has 215/75-15's all the way around:


















The rear is lowered about 1" via natural old age sag and the front has custom wound 1" drop coils.


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

makes you a frigging red neck... 16's are def red neck territory..:beer: plus more tires availible, and when your done with them, you can run em on your trailers:facepalm:.. house and cattle..


----------



## kristijonazz (Oct 9, 2006)

lubok said:


> I went 255/40 17 all around, I would fit 16s for winter but they do not clear the brakes


What is the name of these wheels?
They look great!


----------



## rmart01vr6 (May 31, 2005)

i too am a fan of smaller wheels with fatter tires on them....i went from 18x8 with 225/40r18s on my jetta to the TT fat fives with 235/40r17s and found them to have a much better ride quality and it still handled just as good of not better than it did with the 18s. i also went from the stock 20s on my Dodge Ram to the steel 17s and gained a few tenths on the quarter mile and a bit better gas mileage, not much though. now my 300 has the stock 20 srt wheels but i will not go any lower(unless its for track use) and would only consider some 22s for show purposes only...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I just bought some used BBS Delta X wheels off of a Turbo S just for this thread. Currently they have 7/32 225/45 17 tires on 17x7.5 et38. I have 10mm front spacers and 20mm rear spacers. Now the question is. With that combination can I squeeze 245/40 17 on the wheel AND get them under my very mildly lowered car? I have H&R OEM sport springs with Bilstein TC (short) struts and shocks. 

I've been putting off mounting the wheels until I decide on 235/45 or 245/40... help? 

Tom

P.S....... um.. for a MKIV and yes I know this is TCL and not a VW forum but still. You guys are way smarter than the um.. well ya. You guys are smarter.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

oh man this thread is sweet... my cars are all rockin' meat..... I'm gonna post up in a bit


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

kristijonazz said:


> What is the name of these wheels?
> They look great!



They Look Like SSR Competitions. Or something very similar


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

My Miata kinda fits in here:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Just ran across this on the net: 

Rim sizes are 15 x7 27 ( 42 offset with 15mm kics spacers up front ) 195/50 tires and 15x8.5 23 on 215/50 out back. Lowered on Jic magic coilovers.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

zeewhiz said:


> Just ran across this on the net:
> 
> Rim sizes are 15 x7 27 ( 42 offset with 15mm kics spacers up front ) 195/50 tires and 15x8.5 23 on 215/50 out back. Lowered on Jic magic coilovers.


Small wheels, yes, meaty tires, not so much. 215's on an 8.5 inch wide wheel? 215 is my winter width on 7 inch wide wheels. I would never get anything less than a 235 on an 8.5 inch wide wheel.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

The last few pages have been disappointing. Here are some small wheels with meaty tires.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

THERE we go. :beer:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Slipstream said:


> THERE we go. :beer:


+1
I really like that look.
Granted I might consider slightly different style wheel, something that dose not look as awkward with the larger wheel size in the front.:beer:


----------



## duke774 (Dec 26, 2009)

yea, it's very cool and all, but now i'm eyeballing between the front and rear wheels :sly:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

duke774 said:


> yea, it's very cool and all, but now i'm eyeballing between the front and rear wheels :sly:


As I stated, a different set of wheels could make it look better. It would be nice to see someone with some photoshop skills play around with some styles.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

duke774 said:


> yea, it's very cool and all, but now i'm eyeballing between the front and rear wheels :sly:


In all fairness, the car is set up for drag racing. The front wheel is not only bigger in diameter but much, much narrower.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

my old car, had some meaty tires for the car


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> Just ran across this on the net:
> 
> Rim sizes are 15 x7 27 ( 42 offset with 15mm kics spacers up front ) 195/50 tires and 15x8.5 23 on 215/50 out back. Lowered on Jic magic coilovers.


local to me, and they are not what this thread is about, his rears are definitely stretched. car looks great to me tho, the strech he rocks is just about right to me.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

15x9 6UL's and 225 RS3's


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> 15x9 6UL's and 225 RS3's












moar plz :wave:


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

Pennywise said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i don't see any advantage and wish this "fad" would DIAF
> 
> 
> what fad? having meaty tires? explain.


This idiotic fad to put huge rims with 40 series tires on every stinking car out there. That is fine if you are chasing ultimate road holding performance in a sports car. Even among sporty cars, it should be an option, not standard. This idiotic trend to put 20 inch rims and 35-series sidewalls on every family sedan is ludicrous. There is no reason a 4000 lb car like a Chrysler 300c or Dodge Challenger needs to run 20 inch rims. It is not like the car is ever going to handle well anyway. A Ford Taurus just does not need 20 inch rims. 

Give me 16 inch rims with nice high profile tires and a good ride any day. Unless you are talking about a dedicated performance car, that trend is idiotic and can't die a merciful death soon enough. But then, most current automotive trends make me vomit, from more weight to high beltlines.

Except the horsepower war of course. :laugh:


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> 15x9 6UL's and 225 RS3's


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

DubNMiatafan said:


>


Plus Juan!!!


----------



## turbodub1.8T (Feb 18, 2011)

he might have some good ideas on specs lolz


----------



## Canadian Hybrid (Jan 14, 2004)

hushypushy said:


> 15x9 6UL's and 225 RS3's



Need more of this please!!!


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Canadian Hybrid said:


> Need more of this please!!!


You guys suck at Google.




























Those 949 6UL wheels attract the fat-tire crowd:


























































































































































Miata goldmine.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

?


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

not a very difficult concept


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^^ Seriously. People need to stop trying to hawc their cars. That 350Z has stretched tires while clearly disqualifies it. That STI also is not deserving of being in this thread. 

If I ever get a Miata, it's definitely getting some 949 6UL's. :thumbup:


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

My previous Golf GTI:

with Toyo Proxes4




























with Toyo Proxes R1R


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

apologies if I already posted these in the thread...I'm just getting Miata fever again


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

While the past few posts have been pretty dreadful (I'm looking at you, black 350Z nearly dragging frame on rubberbands) there ARE other cars besides Miatas, people. :sly:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

2 doors said:


> I upgraded the 195/65-15's that came on my GTI to 225/50-16's on 16x7" wheels. These became required when I upgraded to 337 brakes. These black ones used to be my track wheels but now they're my street wheels as I've gone to 17x8's and 235/40-17 for the track.


why not 225-55 ?
what offset on these?

I want run 16x7.5 et 50 with 225/55/16


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

.andreas said:


> ?


Not even close to small wheels or meaty tires.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

I see whole bunch of cars that should not be in this thread. Whore your crap somewhere else.


----------



## SecretWeapon (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

I can dig it ^.

What's the specs?

That 350Z...:facepalm:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Wish I could add my own but our cars both have lo-pros and the Jeep probably doesn't count. 










Gotta keep this thread going though


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

stock tire size on my 944S... 215/60R15... thats a minivan size


----------



## zikstah (Nov 2, 2009)

I've got 14-inch e30 wheels on my mk3....tires are either 195/65/14 or 195/75/14....I forget which. Personally I love the look of the meatier tires vs. lo-profiles. I'm lowered on coilovers, and the stiffer ride is at least a little bit cushier with that extra sidewall. Not to mention that with where I drive and the sh*tty quality of the roads here, the extra sidewall makes me feel like I'm protecting the wheel a little bit more. Some pics to whore my ride


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

SecretWeapon said:


>


me likey :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

The Rabbit. 195 65/14 (IIRC)










and











:beer:
G


----------



## SecretWeapon (Sep 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

zikstah said:


> I've got 14-inch e30 wheels on my mk3....tires are either 195/65/14 or 195/75/14....I forget which. Personally I love the look of the meatier tires vs. lo-profiles. I'm lowered on coilovers, and the stiffer ride is at least a little bit cushier with that extra sidewall. Not to mention that with where I drive and the sh*tty quality of the roads here, the extra sidewall makes me feel like I'm protecting the wheel a little bit more. Some pics to whore my ride


O/T: How did you manage to toake an italian plate out of the country?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That last pic....oh my


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

D_B_Jetta said:


> The Rabbit. 195 65/14 (IIRC)



Nice. I ran 195/60/14s on mine


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Autocrossed my Miata last weekend...and as always, the cars at the track are infinitely cooler than what you see at "tuner shows". Here are some fat tire highlights...














































LSx swapped RX7, it looked like an absolute beast on the course. Tons of power put down through some old-school Advan A032's.




























Turbo sleeper.


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

SecretWeapon said:


>


That is badass. What are the specs?

Also, is that just a tire marker? The "Falken" writing is very clear for just a marker. :heart:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

bout time i posted up in here
205/60/13 on 7 1/4 and 8s


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted yet:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Honda needs some seriously upgraded spring rates... Ebay springs for the mudda fruggin loss.


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

SecretWeapon said:


>


a car i built!!!!!

that belongs to my buddy. he has a 5.0 as the daily now.

those were 255/45/17s on a 17x8 et35ish

he also has a set of staggered stretched hellflush approved anodized stepped lipped custom colored with mad crazy coolness tracer tech 1's :screwy:

that thing has 450whp as well so 

:beer:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

1970 Beetle
15x5.5 Chrome stealies
185/65 15 Pirelli P400 tires


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> Honda needs some seriously upgraded spring rates... Ebay springs for the mudda fruggin loss.


You trying to comment on the CRX? If so, it's clear that you have literally no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## scottst (Jul 2, 2004)

My old FM2 Miata









Does this qualify? My 2nd e36









...and the one thing I plan to change w/my new car is to swap to smaller wheels with a meatier look:


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

bmoney 303 said:


> a car i built!!!!!
> 
> that belongs to my buddy. he has a 5.0 as the daily now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Is that just a tire marker? If so, how well did it hold up? Any links to the build or more pics?

Thanks


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> You trying to comment on the CRX? If so, it's clear that you have literally no idea what you're talking about.


Oh learn me then, Oh wise one.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> Oh learn me then, Oh wise one.


The spring rates on that car are fine; why do you think they aren't?

And why do you think those are eBay springs?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> The spring rates on that car are fine; why do you think they aren't?
> 
> And why do you think those are eBay springs?


Ok so I don't think they are really ebay springs but the reason I think the spring rates are too soft is that the front is nosing in on the bumps. Springs support the car you need a high enough spring rate that the car won't bottom out it's travel over the surface intended for it's use.

That CRX is clearly at the bottom of it's travel on the left front corner. Yes it's an extreme situation but with a higher rate spring to support the transferred weight the dampeners compression setting wouldn't have to resist the bumps and try to support the car.

He could probably improve his ride quality dramatically if he switched to a 20% to 40% higher rate and reducing the compression. 

I don't know the car and I don't know the driver. I also don't know what happened just prior to the photo being shot but going from what I see and from what I've learned about suspensions it looks like it's too soft. Just sayin'


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

There's a great motorsports saying: *compliance = grip*

Perhaps you didn't know, but serious FWD autocrossers typically remove their front sway bars (or use the very light, very thin CRX HF bar) for extra front end compliance. You basically want the front to stick and the rear to rotate around.

Now, is that car using _the absolute best possible suspension tuned absolutely perfectly_? Who knows? I don't know the guy; maybe that was his first time out with slicks and a new suspension, or maybe he's tried seventeen different combinations so far. But the fact that you just took a glance and said "needs higher spring rates. eBay springs" indicates to me that you just had a knee jerk reaction to a car three-wheeling and made an ignorant comment about it.

Next time, if something looks confusing, just phrase it in the form of a question; that's what I do. A stupid question is much better than an ignorant assumption :beer:


----------



## goml23 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I have a tab open with a Craigslist search for NA Miatas.




Damn I miss my old Miata.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

giacgtiagain, you are a homosexual... not that there's anything wrong with that. :thumbup:


245/45/17s 17x8 

dont wanna run rx7 wheels to clear my brakes, otherwise id do 16's.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

i got the small wheel part (13"x7"). the tires might not be meaty enough for ya.






































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Nope, not meaty enough.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

oh well


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not mine, but clean.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

How is anything over 14" still a small wheel?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> How is anything over 14" still a small wheel?


Maybe when manufacturers stopped making cars with 14's? There aren't any mass produced vehicles in the US today that are even capable of utilizing a 13. There are barely any new vehicles that use 15s.

15 is the new 13. Get used to it. It's not 1986 anymore.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

smoove7410 said:


> Not mine, but clean.


That's the ticket.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

I run 17" OEM Borbet Exor wheels on my Golf, IMO the ride is improved over the 18" OEM OZ Aristos 
I had for a few years.










I'd run OEM 16" wheels if I could find a way to make them fit with my brake set-up.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

konigwheels said:


> 15 is the new 13. Get used to it. It's not 1986 anymore.


oh I see its not about the wheel being small, its about the smallest diameter wheel that will fit a particular car.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> How is anything over 14" still a small wheel?


15" is teeny on my car and barely clears the brakes... BARELY.


15"









19"









17"


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

eunos94 said:


> 17"


I like these wheels :thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> oh I see its not about the wheel being small, its about the smallest diameter wheel that will fit a particular car.


It's all relative, honestly. To me, this thread is about tires that have a decent sidewall with width thats slightly wider than the wheel, so you get a bit of that fatty love-handle overhang. Mmmsexy tires. If you can get that look on a 19" wheel, then it counts, but it's gotta look beefy. 

Here's my scale of what's appropriately meaty in this thread:

Soggy, wet kale salad with vegan dressing:









Dollar-menu hamburger:









Bacon-wrapped steak sandwich on meat-bread:









Rubber bands are out. "Stockish" tires with vertical/rectangular sidewalls are "meh". Bulging, "good luck trying to curb this rim" Fatty McFatFat tires are what this thread is all about.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

oh i forgot about my toyota. it has meaty tires for sure :laugh:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

MrMook said:


> Fatty McFatFat tires are what this thread is all about.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

smoove7410 said:


> Not mine, but clean.


Awesome. Loving the rear fitment.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> oh i forgot about my toyota. it has meaty tires for sure :laugh:


Just when I thought you couldn't get any worse.... you go and TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF!


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

smoove7410 said:


> Not mine, but clean.



Tittays.


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

New summer rubber.
245/40 17
_Un_-Stretch. 










More pics later maybe.

:beer:
G


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

D_B_Jetta said:


> New summer rubber.
> 245/40 17
> _Un_-Stretch.
> 
> ...


Does not qualify, sorry 

A 40 aspect ratio is not for this thread, unless you're running 275's or something.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

A few of mine


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> Does not qualify, sorry
> 
> A 40 aspect ratio is not for this thread, unless you're running 275's or something.


Ok ok. 40 isn't thick but 245 is 'meaty' for a MkIV  The look on the tire guys face was priceless when I told him i wanted 245s for a VW 

:beer:
G


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

MrMook said:


> Fatty McFatFat tires are what this thread is all about.


hahaha, muffin tops are sexy...



GiacGtiAgain said:


> A 40 aspect ratio is not for this thread, unless you're running 275's or something.


What about a 275/35 on the front? Oh wait, they're on 18s, that's not small...


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

D_B_Jetta said:


> Ok ok. 40 isn't thick but 245 is 'meaty' for a MkIV  The look on the tire guys face was priceless when I told him i wanted 245s for a VW
> 
> :beer:
> G


Yes that is very wide for a VW. My next tires will be that wide for my forester. Right now running 225/50/16s... which have over 1 centimeter more sidewall than a 245/40.

My wheels are only 7 inches wide so a 245 will really look plump :beer:


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

185/65/14 snows are pretty meaty. Nearly a 5" sidewall. They rub the front fender liners at full lock...and also full compression.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm definitely a fan...here's a few shots of my MINI with a set of 16x8 snowflakes wrapped with 225/45s that I just installed yesterday...


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

GTurboI said:


> I'm definitely a fan...here's a few shots of my MINI with a set of 16x8 snowflakes wrapped with 225/45s that I just installed yesterday...


That looks great :thumbup:

I just put on my summer rubber...the old version of those KDWs you got, the non flame tread pattern...in 225/50/16


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Someone needs to tell these people that their cars dont have meaty tires.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Someone needs to tell these people that their cars dont have meaty tires.


my summer tires barely qualify, if at all, but i made this epic thread, so stfu  :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## cretinx (May 7, 2010)

MEAT










Period correct MSWs

16x7 23 offset
16x8 10 offset


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

I think this qualifies? 15x7 Panasports running some Ventus RS3's in a 225/40/15 on a mkII 16v. :sly:

The wheel gap exists for corner-balanced reasons. Cut me some slack.


----------



## AWDTurboLuvr (Dec 29, 2003)

225/14/15 Toyo R888 on 15x7 et35 Atech Weapons.


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

AWDTurboLuvr said:


> 225/14/15 Toyo R888 on 15x7 et35 Atech Weapons.


Nice! What suspension are you running??


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I think this qualifies? 15x7 Panasports running some Ventus RS3's in a 225/40/15 on a mkII 16v. :sly:
> 
> The wheel gap exists for corner-balanced reasons. Cut me some slack.


Nice! :thumbup:

I miss my old Panasports.



These are Panasports too, but I still miss the old bananasports 



My friend's NB:



You want small and meaty?


----------



## AWDTurboLuvr (Dec 29, 2003)

xgrudgex said:


> Nice! What suspension are you running??


JIC/CROSS coilovers with the springs replaced with ones from Swift (10K spring rates in the front, 8K in the rear).


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

225/50-15 R-comps on my '70 Beetle. Avus wheels off a mk4, don't remember their specs.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

AWDTurboLuvr said:


> 225/14/15 Toyo R888 on 15x7 et35 Atech Weapons.


You really shoe-horned those Atechs on, didn't you? 

DIR all day long.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dont know if its been posted before


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

credit to Sniz from bimmerforums, definitely counts:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ very nice. That reminds me of a car...


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

I like this thread.....






















None of those are mine....

but I did make this...


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

I think this is the best thread TCL has ever had


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

SAVdub said:


> Our site vendor over on YarisWorld is almost done with his tweaks to his ride that he's been working on over the winter. I can't wait to ride in his car when he gets it back into autocross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo It's Garm's ride! Big fan. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> My friend's NB:


As an owner of a red NB, PLEASE tell me you have more pics of that car.



hushypushy said:


> ^ very nice. That reminds me of a car...


As soon as I saw that car in the AutoX thread, I knew I would end up seeing it here. Sofa King nice.



RacingManiac said:


> I like this thread.....


Please tell me you have a build thread on this somewhere...


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

zeewhiz said:


> Please tell me you have a build thread on this somewhere...


Not really lol, the car is 2006 University of Toronto's Formula SAE car(UT06), that was the first car I designed the suspension on(I did the suspension kinematics and designed and build the uprights and steering system). Of the 5 cars I had my hands in that was probably my favorite. The gist of the car is that its a Chromoly Steel frame with carbon fiber stiffening penal(we call it a hybrid monocoque), fiber glass body work. Powered by a CBR600F4i engine breathing through a mandated 20mm restrictor. Weighs about 460lb without a driver, with about 70 horsepower at the wheel. We finished 11th out of ~100 schools in the first competition that year in Michigan, and 1st out of ~70 school in the UK competition(where the pic was taken).

Fun years, probably spent more time than I should as Formula SAE pretty much defined my college years...


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

RacingManiac said:


> Formula info.....



Thanks for the info. I wish I coulda done something like this in college, but a 2year school just doesn't have the programs, lol.


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)




----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

my old track-beater after the front cross-member snapped while at mosport.

i really miss the toyo RA1's - fun tire when relatively fresh. 

15" stock BBS RA's, powdercoated grey to match the car.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

zeewhiz said:


> As an owner of a red NB, PLEASE tell me you have more pics of that car.


Not many since he got the fat tires on, unfortunately.





there are a few more in this set on my Flickr, with a bit lower stance and the skinny tires that came with the car: http://www.flickr.com/photos/teal_hushypushy/sets/72157616284160778/with/5752820442/

and you can check out the owner's Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pikutchazu/


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

My old daily had some pretty meaty rubber on it


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Does this work?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Does this work?


Definitely "works"...but not in this thread..those wheels aren't exactly small :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

GTurboI said:


> Definitely "works"...but not in this thread..those wheels aren't exactly small :beer:


Yeah, 17's aren't exactly small but R888's have a tendency to always look meaty.


----------



## tpr950h (Oct 15, 2004)

this is a great thread. 

along with a meatier tires, i love the look of LOW caliper clearance, so the smaller the wheel, the better!

personally, i know theyre not small (but theyre the smallest that will clear my brakes), i dropped down to 17s from 18s that were stock on the R. 

im just sad that i didnt put on 235/45. but then again i dont want rubbing either.

soon there will be an influx of people rolling their fenders to clear fat rubber instead of putting on bigger rims. TRUST.

edit: related picture


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Stolen from Hot Shizz thread


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

IMO, if you're putting on 17's or 18's because your brakes require it, you qualify if you went -1 and added more tire.:thumbup:

I couldn't go smaller than 18's now. I've checked for snows and an autox setup.:thumbdown:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

tpr950h said:


>


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Large wheels with meaty tires? opcorn:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OakRidge (Nov 14, 2007)

My 1997 BMW 528I would seem to fit the bill.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This is the meaty tires thread. Not balloon tires.



Just kidding. Your car looks ridiculously clean. Almost brand new. How many miles does it have?


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

hushypushy said:


> Large wheels with meaty tires? opcorn:


Holy ****balls I want this car (but with rear tires that are more conducive to turning).


----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)

BltByKrmn said:


> Holy ****balls I want this car (but with rear tires that are more conducive to turning).




That car looks like it was designed for turning? .......at a very high rate of speed.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Short Bus said:


> That car looks like it was designed for turning? .......at a very high rate of speed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is nothing compared to the great pictures in this thread. I love this thread! 

This thread is what inspired me to get these tires. I think I should have gotten 195s instead, these are 185/60R14. But it drives GREAT.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> This thread is what inspired me to get these tires. I think I should have gotten 195s instead, these are 185/60R14. But it drives GREAT.


Your thread inspired ME to get the 195's. Although, they don't look as meaty as I'd like. They do, however, perform amazingly...especially in the wet, I've noticed.

Cheater shot (for the meaty tire effect), after a day of autoXing on a really hot, gravelly lot with normal camber:









They actually just look rather stockish and normal on my car:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

El Jarretto said:


> 225/50-15 R-comps on my '70 Beetle. Avus wheels off a mk4, don't remember their specs.


Looks ****ing great! I believe they are 15x6 and ET35. I really like these wheels on anything other than a mkIV. And I hear they are only 15lbs. :thumbup:


100_1355 by patrikman, on Flickr

got any more pics of the beetle?


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure if this counts; 15x6 with 205/50 Kumho XS










:beer:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ that works for me :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Bumping this because...well, just look at the damn thread. :thumbup:

By the way, is avoiding the "balloon" effect of the sidewall pretty much entirely down to the design of the tire itself?


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Dr. Woo said:


> Bumping this because...well, just look at the damn thread. :thumbup:
> 
> By the way, is avoiding the "balloon" effect of the sidewall pretty much entirely down to the design of the tire itself?


I think so, yes... S.Drives have a very flat side wall... too bad they suck.


----------



## Prostho (Jun 8, 2006)

225/55/14 R888 on 14x5 wheels :laugh::laugh:

Makes the car do this!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

WhitePoloCT said:


> I think so, yes... S.Drives have a very flat side wall... too bad they suck.


 they performed just fine on my M5 and I'd buy them again :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

I spy Honda cancer!


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Woo said:


> By the way, is avoiding the "balloon" effect of the sidewall pretty much entirely down to the design of the tire itself?


Pretty much, yeah. Some tires (especially all-season or eco tires) have very round shoulders, but some tires (R888's are the most notable example) have very sharp shoulders.

The last piece of the equation is how fat the tire is in relation to the rim--fat tires will balloon out more because the rim is "sucked inside" (for lack of a better term).



GTurboI said:


> they performed just fine on my M5 and I'd buy them again :thumbup:


Well....did you ever drive on anything else?

I will strongly agree that S.Drive's suck. They are overrated garbage. They have less grip than their competition, are VERY VERY NOISY (aka the Squeal Drives), overheat almost instantly, and to top it off, they're ugly (IMO).

I mean, compared to like a Goodyear Integrity, they have phenomenal grip. But compared to the class they compete in, there are much better choices if you're not solely basing your purchase on price.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> Pretty much, yeah. Some tires (especially all-season or eco tires) have very round shoulders, but some tires (R888's are the most notable example) have very sharp shoulders.
> 
> The last piece of the equation is how fat the tire is in relation to the rim--fat tires will balloon out more because the rim is "sucked inside" (for lack of a better term).


And a weak sidewall completes the rounded balloon look.


----------



## Fiasko (Oct 18, 2011)

This make me want to get rid of my wimpy 225/40-18s and go back to 255/40-17


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

GTurboI said:


> they performed just fine on my M5 and I'd buy them again :thumbup:



i had them on my old NC miata...never again. they're loud and don't grip all too well (IMO)


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

My autocross setup. 225/50/14 on stock 14x6 wheels.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

GTurboI said:


> they performed just fine on my M5 and I'd buy them again :thumbup:


Did you drive like an old lady?
I was extremely disappointed with them on my Golf. They worked okay during normal/slow driving but any type of spirited driving left me wanting more from them. 
Even with an LSD traction was a little scary.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Air-over-water said:


> Did you drive like an old lady?
> I was extremely disappointed with them on my Golf. They worked okay during normal/slow driving but any type of spirited driving left me wanting more from them.
> Even with an LSD traction was a little scary.


:laugh: I guess so!


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Yavuz said:


> My autocross setup. 225/50/14 on stock 14x6 wheels.


"Diggin' the scene with the gangster lean"  :thumbup:


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> Pretty much, yeah. Some tires (especially all-season or eco tires) have very round shoulders, but some tires (R888's are the most notable example) have very sharp shoulders.
> 
> The last piece of the equation is how fat the tire is in relation to the rim--fat tires will balloon out more because the rim is "sucked inside" (for lack of a better term).


Makes sense. So stick with rubber that's close to the width of the wheel itself. I don't suppose there's any kind of specific rating that has to do with sidewall stiffness besides "performance summer" and the like, is there?


----------



## Andrew1771 (Jun 23, 2011)

Kinda


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

WhitePoloCT said:


> I think so, yes... S.Drives have a very flat side wall... too bad they suck.


I frequent the budget tire world, but the S.Drives are hands down a fantastic tire on my car. Quiet, round and don't give up grip for me at the least. Better in the rain/cold conditions than anything I've had previously. I tracked them in the rain and found they were awesome. 

But, I also run them on RPF1s... compared to the budget Dunlops and Kuhmo summer tires I've had, they rock.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr. Woo said:


> I don't suppose there's any kind of specific rating that has to do with sidewall stiffness besides "performance summer" and the like, is there?


Nope. Not that I know of anyway. I think it's all relative; for example, my Kumho XS have a relatively stiff sidewall. But I don't know of any quantitative measurement that describes that characteristic.

mmm....:heart:




On another note...a lot of what I'm seeing you guys say about the S.drives reminds me of when I started driving seriously about 5 years ago. I used to think that Falken Ziex 912's had a lot of grip :laugh: I'm not embarrassed to admit that it took me a few years of learning in order to appreciate the extra grip that better tires offer. Back then, the S.Drives would have had way more grip than my skill level could handle...now I have the skills (not to mention the balls) to exceed that "easily". But like everyone else, I'm still learning---eventually I'll work my way up to R comps and a car that has more than 200whp


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Andrew1771 said:


> Kinda


i think you're missing the point


----------



## Der Roboter (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I know, another Volkswagen 205/50R15 on a 6.5


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

GTurboI said:


> they performed just fine on my M5 and I'd buy them again :thumbup:


I very much enjoy them for the price on the rabbit.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> mmm....:heart:


my trousers just got tighter


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## GoRacers (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't wait til the crz needs tires


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Not exactly small wheels, especially for a MKII Jetta, but definitely meaty......._especially for a MKII Jetta_.






























> The wheels are 17x10 in the front and 17x13 in the rear.


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

what would you recommend in this class? kumho xs? i had s.drives before and thought they were great tires for the price (something like $75 for 195/55/15). i'm using a set of 205/50/15 azenis right now and will probably switch to something less aggressive because they wear too fast on the street.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

By request:


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

My current GTI with Lenso DC5 17x7" w/ Toyo R1R 225/45/17 























































Ignore the p-shop'd german plate


----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

Casper-GT said:


> My current GTI with _some blacked wheels and low profile tires_


Seriously, this is so fail. Not small, not meaty.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

MrMook said:


> Not exactly small wheels, especially for a MKII Jetta, but definitely meaty......._especially for a MKII Jetta_.


Need more info. opcorn:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

crannky said:


> Need more info. opcorn:


Google?

http://btekfabrication.com/projects/project-acronym/


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cort said:


> I do too.
> 16x8 with 205/55's
> 16x9 with 225/50's
> Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.


Where did you find these steelies, I am looking into running steelies with a lip/dish like yours

Im trying to find something with similar specs to yours maybe 16x8.5, 16x9 all the way around


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

crannky said:


> Need more info. opcorn:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4291629-Build-RWD-Jetta-PIC-HEAVY

:beer:


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

sforsancho said:


> Seriously, this is so fail. Not small, not meaty.


As thread creator, I echo this sentiment. 17s are not small (especially on a little hatchback) and those tires would be considered low profile, at least in my own mind.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

rabbit stock wheels 15x6 tires 195/65/15
Can I run safely 205 without any problems?


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Mine may be a bit small still. 15x8 TRM C1's with 205/50/15. I really should have went with 225's but I was concerned with rubbing since it's my DD. Next set will be 225's and I'll just roll the fenders, then it should def fit in this thread :beer:


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Casper-GT said:


> My current GTI with Lenso DC5 17x7" w/ Toyo R1R 225/45/17


:facepalm:
How are 17" wheels small and 45 series tires meaty???:screwy:


----------



## Der Roboter (Mar 9, 2010)

lupob6 said:


> Where did you find these steelies, I am looking into running steelies with a lip/dish like yours
> 
> Im trying to find something with similar specs to yours maybe 16x8.5, 16x9 all the way around


These are custom widened steelies. They appear to be beetle steelies that started life as 16x6.5 et43 stock. He also had the rears done in a lower offset but the barrel width is the same.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantomasz said:


> rabbit stock wheels 15x6 tires 195/65/15
> Can I run safely 205 without any problems?


You won't run into any problems, but 205/50/15 is a little fat for 15x6 IMO. It also depends whether the tires you want tend to run narrow or wide...


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

B3passatBMX said:


> Mine may be a bit small still. 15x8 TRM C1's with 205/50/15. I really should have went with 225's but I was concerned with rubbing since it's my DD. Next set will be 225's and I'll just roll the fenders, then it should def fit in this thread :beer:



nope


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Fantomasz said:


> rabbit stock wheels 15x6 tires 195/65/15
> Can I run safely 205 without any problems?


Personally I'd fit a 215/60 15. Your speedometer will still be accurate and you'll have much more meat on the road without creating rubbing issues.


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

^isnt 215 too wide of a tire for a 6" wide wheel?


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

hushypushy said:


>


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

lupob6 said:


> ^isnt 215 too wide of a tire for a 6" wide wheel?


No


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

lupob6 said:


> ^isnt 215 too wide of a tire for a 6" wide wheel?


no, it will just be incredibly ugly and the exact opposite of "sporty"--think big black balloons. But the ride quality with those fat sidewalls should be pretty nice


----------



## I live in Margaritaville (Jun 11, 2011)

This is one of my favorite threads by far! Every time it get gets bumped up I get all excited, like a little boy on christmas.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

I live in Margaritaville said:


> This is one of my favorite threads by far! Every time it get gets bumped up I get all excited, like a little boy on christmas.


Same here. Heres a request/question, can BBS LMs look good with meaty tires?


----------



## I live in Margaritaville (Jun 11, 2011)

DeathKing said:


> Same here. Heres a request/question, can BBS LMs look good with meaty tires?


Looks wise, well thats opinion. I think the smallest you can get LMs is 17". So it wouldn't qualify for this thread!! There are some 16" reps out there.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone have suggestions for a 16x9 wheel


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

How do you make a 20" wheel look small? By putting a 54" pure off-road tire on it.

Mickey Thompson Baja Claw TTC 54









54"/19.5"/20" comes out to be about 495/85/20


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

I live in Margaritaville said:


> Looks wise, well thats opinion. I think the smallest you can get LMs is 17". So it wouldn't qualify for this thread!! There are some 16" reps out there.


True but on a bigger car I think it could qualify. Completely random but a car like the A6 requires rather large wheels to even look normal.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

Azenis always look so right, wish I had a picture when the were still meaty, here they are with no tread left after many track days, still looking good though


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I like them on audi80Quattro's car


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

My MINI


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

devianb said:


>


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread makes me want to find some Panasport style wheels in 17", which I think is the smallest that'll fit over my brakes.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Lorenmws said:


>


Mmmm... the antilow :thumbup:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Cort said:


> I do too.
> 16x8 with 205/55's
> 16x9 with 225/50's
> Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.



How do these wheels clear the brakes?  Do they fit 5x112?


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AndrewDaniels said:


>


 I wish I had the cojones to have done this when it was mine, but I treated that corner-balance like it was impossible to do again. :facepalm: Oh well, I'm just glad someone who's not afraid and is actually eager to do their own thing to it. :thumbup: 



AndrewDaniels said:


>


 I know this isn't the right thread for it, but I think these guys would appreciate an engine shot of this. Make sure the carbs are the main attraction and the pissing and moaning should be nil.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Remedy said:


> How do these wheels clear the brakes?  Do they fit 5x112?


 Because they were OEM beetle Steelies in 16". Just enough to clear the TT calipers. They are 5x100 though, so without adapters...no, they won't fit.


----------



## Orion ZyGarian (Jan 25, 2012)

Lemme help out a bit 

225/55/16 from my Supra that were sitting around rotting. I bought 16s so I can swap tires between the two as necessary 

















Guess I dont have as many pics on photobucket of it as I thought


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

MFactor said:


> My MINI


 I like this, my wheel plan for my hibiscus red A4 is white BBS RKs. Not the same colors or wheels going on here but it kind of gives me an idea.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Cort said:


> Because they were OEM beetle Steelies in 16". Just enough to clear the TT calipers. They are 5x100 though, so without adapters...no, they won't fit.


 Would you happen to know how much it cost to "widen" steelies?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Remedy said:


> Would you happen to know how much it cost to "widen" steelies?


 Considering that was my car, yes I do. 

I bought a set of steelies for 350 + shipping. Then shipped the wheels to NJ which was 150 each way. Then widened each wheel for 100. Then paint matched them to my car for 200. Then tires which was like 450-500.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Cort said:


> Considering that was my car, yes I do.
> 
> I bought a set of steelies for 350 + shipping. Then shipped the wheels to NJ which was 150 each way. Then widened each wheel for 100. Then paint matched them to my car for 200. Then tires which was like 450-500.


 LOL you spent like $1500 on steelies?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> LOL you spent like $1500 on steelies?


 Considering my life, it's not the dumbest thing I've done. But yes, I had custom built, one off, bad ass steelies.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

B3passatBMX said:


> Mine may be a bit small still. 15x8 TRM C1's with 205/50/15. I really should have went with 225's but I was concerned with rubbing since it's my DD. Next set will be 225's and I'll just roll the fenders, then it should def fit in this thread :beer:


This thread needs a bump!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Magnus Walker's early 930 on Hoosiers.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you guys think about this wheel:










16x7.5 et 20 with 225/50-16 tires on a B5 A4

I've never seen 16" wheels on B5 aside from the stockers or crazy stanced out sets.


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

I like them, esm's step lips are real nice, do it!


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

DeathKing said:


> What do you guys think about this wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake wheels impress no one. :thumbdown:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Cort said:


> Fake wheels impress no one. :thumbdown:


You're going to whine about replicas in the "small wheel, meaty tire" thread? :facepalm:


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Cort said:


> Fake wheels impress no one. :thumbdown:


Funny, they look like actual wheels to me.

I need to take some pics of the 65 series on 15's winter setup on my Mazda 6.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Slipstream said:


> You're going to whine about replicas in the "small wheel, meaty tire" thread? :facepalm:


Agreed.... and I'm impressed. 

As long as they don't fall apart or weigh eight billion pounds, I don't care about replicas.

Replica wheels help me spend more money on the parts of my car that actually matter, like fat sticky tires, premium fuel, and synthetic oil.


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

Omnilith said:


> Replica wheels help me spend more money on the parts of my car that actually matter, like fat sticky tires, premium fuel, and synthetic oil.


Couldn't agree more with any statement.

my car with reps









And to keep with the thread title...
I just picked up some 16" steelies


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Omnilith said:


> Agreed.... and I'm impressed.
> 
> As long as they don't fall apart or weigh eight billion pounds, I don't care about replicas.
> 
> Replica wheels help me spend more money on the parts of my car that actually matter, like fat sticky tires, premium fuel, and synthetic oil.


Exactly. I'm pretty sure the originals aren't any lighter and I won't be trying to fool anyone with a BBS cap.

But let's keep this thread going...









255/40-16









255/40-17


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

^are those steelies widened


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

lupob6 said:


> ^are those steelies widened


I don't believe so, just a large spacer on the rear.


----------



## lupob6 (Feb 19, 2011)

As far as I know Vw/Audi 16" steelies specs are 16x6.5" et50

255 is awesome but far to large for 6.5"

Unless they make larger that I am not aware of


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

lupob6 said:


> As far as I know Vw/Audi 16" steelies specs are 16x6.5" et50
> 
> 255 is awesome but far to large for 6.5"
> 
> Unless they make larger that I am not aware of


I've seen some listed as 16x7 (including on ECStuning) but I'm not sure if that is an error or not. Also, some are et42 I had a set myself.










But yeah I agree, way too large. I'll try to find more pictures or info.

EDIT:









Not ideal for winter but oh well, it fits in this thread.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

Thought I'd throw my fatties on the thread. We actually took two inches out of the rears.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Slipstream said:


> You're going to whine about replicas in the "small wheel, meaty tire" thread? :facepalm:













I'm not whining. I had small, meaty tires on my s3. Hence why I posted it earlier.









He asked what "our opinion was on the wheel". I replied.


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

Cantilever tires on an a late 70's Formula Ford:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Theclayman* »_14" wheels are where it's at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im in love with this EF

im a big fan of 55 profile tires my civic was real low but i still ran 205/55/15's no rubbing less road noise etc


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Wheels aren't small forgive me but tires are meaty


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Fantomasz said:


> rabbit stock wheels 15x6 tires 195/65/15
> Can I run safely 205 without any problems?


Thats what i run and no issues at all.

Check the Red one


vegasroad2 by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

hushypushy said:


>


I'd hit that like it owed me money!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I'd hit that like it owed me money!


Well you're in luck because it's for sale.


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/2868368569.html


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

Not necessarily small wheels, but i went form a 235/45 to a 255/40 on my 17x8 rpf-1's, imho it looks WAYYY meaner..and better!


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Honda said:


> Not necessarily small wheels, but i went form a 235/45 to a 255/40 on my 17x8 rpf-1's, imho it looks WAYYY meaner..and better!


 you went LESS MEATY. wider, sure, but your overall sidewall actually went down a few MM. nice car, fail my thread.


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> you went LESS MEATY. wider, sure, but your overall sidewall actually went down a few MM. nice car, fail my thread.


 Math guru! if you saw how it looked before with the old tires..they looked lower profile than these, if i didn't give you the tire size i'm sure you would have never noticed and thought that it was in fact "meatier" 

WAH!


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Honda said:


> Math guru! if you saw how it looked before with the old tires..they looked lower profile than these, if i didn't give you the tire size i'm sure you would have never noticed and thought that it was in fact "meatier"
> 
> WAH!


 i can buy that, there are absolutely variances in appearance and actual sidewall diameter from tire to tire. I was just doing the exact math. Fine, you pass. But your wheels are a little big.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> i can buy that, there are absolutely variances in appearance and actual sidewall diameter from tire to tire. I was just doing the exact math. Fine, you pass. But your wheels are a little big.


 And the title is "small wheels *with* meaty tires. 
Not "small wheels *or* meaty tires. 
But most people do not seem to comprehend what they read.:wave:


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

I really, really wish people would post the brand/model of their tires along with the photos of their own cars. Trying to figure out a good 17" summer tire for some wheels I'm looking to pick up this week that won't look like a ballooned drag radial.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Stock RR Sport 20" wheels on a full-sized RR with some meaty Nitto Terra Grapplers. :thumbup:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Stock RR Sport 20" wheels


 
Thread title: I like *small* wheels with meaty tires...


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


>


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

It really was only a matter of time before a set of 20" wheels made their way into this thread. 

Here's a RR that belongs in here. From CarDomain: 
_Here's the RRS on some 18" wheels with Cooper off road tires._​


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Stock RR Sport 20" wheels on a full-sized RR with some meaty Nitto Terra Grapplers. :thumbup:


 get the hell out of my thread


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Smaller and meatier now....



















Went from 225/40-18 to 245/40-17...


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

Cort said:


> Fake wheels impress no one. :thumbdown:


Not everyone is in this to impress


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll play. This is my winter setup. 16x7 with 215/50s, with the coils cranked all the way up.


----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

I can play here. Year round mode :laugh:










195/55/15


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


>


Yours? I like this :heart:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

S0RRY said:


> Not everyone is in this to impress


Alright, cocknose. You want to troll all my posts? Fine. Just like the last two times you've done it, you're gonna look stupid again.

What does impress mean? 

a : to produce a vivid impression of b : to affect especially forcibly or deeply : gain the admiration or interest of

The guy orginally posted:


DeathKing said:


> What do you guys think about this wheel:
> 
> (insert replica wheel photo here)


This is asking everyone what their THOUGHTS OR IMPRESSIONS are of the replica wheel. Replica wheels are made of cheaper/heavier material and are prone to cracking, less overall performance, and lesser quality finish. Ergo, they do not *impress* anyone. 

That is why I said, fake wheels impress no one.

He was asking for our opinions. I stated them.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


>




demanding *MOAR!!!*


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> you went LESS MEATY. wider, sure, but your overall sidewall actually went down a few MM. nice car, fail my thread.


and you do realize that the second number (the sidewall height) is actually a ratio to the width and not an absolute measurement


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

evosky said:


> and you do realize that the second number (the sidewall height) is actually a ratio to the width and not an absolute measurement


235 * 0.45 = 105.75mm

255 * 0.40 = 102mm


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dr. Woo said:


> 235 * 0.45 = 105.75mm
> 
> 255 * 0.40 = 102mm


correct. was just pointing out that 45 or 40 is not an absolute that i find some of my friends misinformed about. :thumbup:


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

Cort said:


> Alright, cocknose. You want to troll all my posts? Fine. Just like the last two times you've done it, you're gonna look stupid again.
> 
> What does impress mean?
> 
> a : to produce a vivid impression of b : to affect especially forcibly or deeply : gain the admiration or interest of


I'm not looking for your posts specifically, it just seems that most of the posts that make me :facepalm: come from you. I didn't even realize you were the one who made the statement originally.

Your definition does nothing to help your case, people who build their cars to peacock around (the stance crowd is a perfect example of this) are not the type of enthusiasts I want to align myself with. No better than the $300 jean crowd.


----------



## speedfreak76 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do I qualify for this thread? 215/45-16 Falken RT-615K


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

evosky said:


> and you do realize that the second number (the sidewall height) is actually a ratio to the width and not an absolute measurement


yes of course i realize that. and the guy did the math for you after that. i'm not responsible for your stupid friends.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

zeewhiz said:


> demanding *MOAR!!!*


http://www.illmotion.com/2011/10/im-feature-og-orlandos-garage-1986.html


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

speedfreak76 said:


> Do I qualify for this thread? 215/45-16 Falken RT-615K


Not really--that's a "normal" size as opposed to "meaty"--but that's still pretty neat. Something quirky you don't see every day


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> Not really--that's a "normal" size as opposed to "meaty"--but that's still pretty neat. Something quirky you don't see every day


I agree it's interesting buy upon closer look I notice improper harness mounting. Mounting it to the floor will cause it to compress your shoulders and back in an accident and could cause serious injury.


----------



## speedfreak76 (Apr 19, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I agree it's interesting buy upon closer look I notice improper harness mounting. Mounting it to the floor will cause it to compress your shoulders and back in an accident and could cause serious injury.


I knew someone would comment on this... I am aware, and know the proper mounting methods. The harness I am using is a schroth rallye 4, which is the only harness acually designed to be mounted to the rear seatbelt mounts, DOT compliant, and used without a harness bar or cage. 

Take a look:
http://www.schrothracing.com/store/Tuning/rallye/rallye-4


----------



## killerbunny84 (Feb 5, 2003)

My old bunny.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


> http://www.illmotion.com/2011/10/im-feature-og-orlandos-garage-1986.html


I hope he channels his inner Tak Fujiwara every night on his way home.

Totally awesome.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

jesus...after that I feel kinda whimpy with this one...










The Neon I drove at Solo II Nationals in '99. 205/55-14 rear and a 225/55-14 front, both on a stock sized 14x6" wheel.....according to Car and Driver magazine was good for 1.01g's on the 300' Skidpad with only the tire swap!


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

how this for meaty tire and small wheel?
my wifes car, 2003 audi a6.
meaty? 245/45...think it is
small wheel? 17...meh sorta small...
anyway, they compliment the car rather well...esp. the rear view...


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> lifted golf


wow I don't particularly care for volkswagens but this is amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> how this for meaty tire and small wheel?
> my wifes car, 2003 audi a6.
> meaty? 245/45...think it is
> small wheel? 17...meh sorta small...
> anyway, they compliment the car rather well...esp. the rear view...


nope.... try again. They may compliment the car... (which I cant tell from the odd angled, single pic that you posted) but small and meaty? Thats a negative.

I really have a hard time figuring out how, after 20 pages of a thread... mostly filled with correct examples of the thread topic, people still fail to comply. :banghead::banghead:

Sorry man, not trying to jump down your throat about it, but C'mon guys!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

^ chopped


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

S0RRY said:


> wow I don't particularly care for volkswagens but this is amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Why thank you. :beer:


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

zeewhiz said:


> nope.... try again. They may compliment the car... (which I cant tell from the odd angled, single pic that you posted) but small and meaty? Thats a negative.
> 
> I really have a hard time figuring out how, after 20 pages of a thread... mostly filled with correct examples of the thread topic, people still fail to comply. :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sorry man, not trying to jump down your throat about it, but C'mon guys!


you´re right, thats why i was asking...i think my tires are in the limits between meaty-non meaty...
seeing that black a3 with steelies and 255-45-17 made me think about 245-45-17 as mine, fitting in rather well...but meh...
i really wish i could have gotten a 255 but it rubs on the UCA...so fatter i could do was this...
def i need better wheels...was thinking of some delta-x´s.....
will try to post another neck-safe pic of the a6..
:beer::beer:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

nickthaskater said:


>


What wheels are these?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

949 6UL

They work really nicely on Miatas


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_some people insist that you need a much thinner sidewall for optimum performance,
> 
> Those people also slam their cars and loose suspension travel. A smaller wheel is generally a lighter wheel. More sidewall gives a better ride and pothole protection.
> My R32 came with 18's. I took them off and run 17 inch clones.. most people can't tell the difference. It rides much better.
> ...


Are you running stock suspension on this car? I'm not into having the slammed look also, but woulnd't mind a slightly lowerd car. I'm still stock height on my jetta with 17"" longbeaches.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

Amazing that people continue to struggle with this concept.


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


> Amazing that people continue to struggle with this concept.


Who is that directed towards? I thought my wheels that just clear the brakes with 245/45 tires would be considered meaty.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

ColinAndrews said:


> Who is that directed towards? I thought my wheels that just clear the brakes with 245/45 tires would be considered meaty.


Relax paranoia, not you. Although your wheels aren't that small. :laugh:


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

I think my test fit qualifies


----------



## Commodore64 (Jun 12, 2011)

VanKid said:


> I think my test fit qualifies


looks awesome :thumbup: What size tires are these?


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

ColinAndrews said:


>


 So perfect :thumbup: 

Does this count?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Hows this for lip. GM Rally wheels, chrome with cop car caps.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

winter setup on my old car 








205/60r16.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Curiosity will get me here. The modern F1 tires are ENORMOUS. So much so that I wonder why. Is it heat dissipation? Only reason I ask is that in comparison every other track flavor is big but not near that big (aside from Nascar which also runs huge tires). I feel like in normal trim a tire that tall would move around too much (like a tubeless mtb tire). 

Like I said, just curiosity. I will continue to happily wrap my "track" wheels in small tires and let the air ride absorb the shock


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Curiosity will get me here. The modern F1 tires are ENORMOUS. So much so that I wonder why. Is it heat dissipation? Only reason I ask is that in comparison every other track flavor is big but not near that big (aside from Nascar which also runs huge tires). I feel like in normal trim a tire that tall would move around too much (like a tubeless mtb tire).
> 
> Like I said, just curiosity. I will continue to happily wrap my "track" wheels in small tires and let the air ride absorb the shock


 modern F1 tire also acts as part of the suspension.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Wait... did you actually get banned? 

 



JacksSenseOfRejection said:


> Relax paranoia, not you. Although your wheels aren't that small. :laugh:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Assumed that as well being as they have little to no suspension. Still curious about sidewall flex, what do they do to stop it? High PSI, reinforced sidewalls, curious. I know F1 is about tires, just interested. 



Woodski said:


> modern F1 tire also acts as part of the suspension.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Assumed that as well being as they have little to no suspension. Still curious about sidewall flex, what do they do to stop it? High PSI, reinforced sidewalls, curious. I know F1 is about tires, just interested.


 they dont. they use that to smooth bumps over curbs, watch the super slo-mos from places like canada and you'll see it.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know my 15's looked Waaay better on the cabby than the 17's the PO had on it 

before 









after - I miss that old beast, and yeah...it rode a 100x better with the 15's


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

from our EPIC NATOR EAST COAST MEAT a couple weekends ago: 

pics courtesy of STEFANI on mazdaspeedforums


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

breakfasteatre said:


> from our EPIC NATOR EAST COAST MEAT a couple weekends ago:
> 
> pics courtesy of STEFANI on mazdaspeedforums


 What did this car run????


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Mintyy said:


>


 This looks great, anyone know what tires are on it? 


I needed to bump this thread because of all the stretch and poke threads that have been popping up lately


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I think they're Advan A048's.


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

does my car count?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

j2me02 said:


> does my car count?


Wheel and tire size?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

RacingManiac said:


> Wheel and tire size?


Look like Rial Nagaro's. Not much meat on them though.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

01tj said:


> This looks great, anyone know what tires are on it?
> 
> 
> I needed to bump this thread because of all the stretch and poke threads that have been popping up lately


So you bump the thread with a car that does not have small wheels or meaty tires...:facepalm::banghead:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Air-over-water said:


> So you bump the thread with a car that does not have small wheels or meaty tires...:facepalm::banghead:


So you bump the thread with no car to comment on my bump 


I was interested in the tires though. They may not be meaty but it seems like those tires look much better on small wheels than others. 15" wheels with all seasons just don't look as good as nice summer performance tires


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

01tj said:


> 15" wheels with all seasons just don't look as good as nice summer performance tires


Yeah, because sidewall ratio has nothing to do with it, it's all about the intended purpose of said tires. :facepalm:


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

Woodski said:


> they dont. they use that to smooth bumps over curbs, watch the super slo-mos from places like canada and you'll see it.


Give the politics of f1, i'm gonna guess that it's just a mandated dimension rather than anything else


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

boner said:


> Give the politics of f1, i'm gonna guess that it's just a mandated dimension rather than anything else


Yep...in racing rule trumps everything else...Keeping the status quo saves money...


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Yeah, because sidewall ratio has nothing to do with it, it's all about the intended purpose of said tires. :facepalm:


When were talking about looks and purpose, yes. Wheel size is also subjective, I would consider 17's small by todays standards when most economy cars can be had with 17's from the factory. I asked about the tires on the RX7 because I like they way they looked. If we are just talking about small wheels and meaty tires then most of the ones posted don't qualify. My Jeep has 33x10.5 on 15x8" wheels which makes the sidewall ratio of most of the tires in this thread look less than meaty


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

01tj said:


> I asked about the tires on the RX7 because I like they way they looked.


The type of tire has absolutely NOTHING to do with how it looks from the side. An all-season and max-summer tire will both look the same in the same size. You do understand that concept, right? opcorn:


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cort said:


> Look like Rial Nagaro's. Not much meat on them though.


yes theyre rial nagaros. I always thought the tires were pretty meaty but to each his own.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

What size tire are on those?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Yeah, because sidewall ratio has nothing to do with it, it's all about the intended purpose of said tires. :facepalm:



You can't see a difference between a square profiled ultra high performance tire with widely spaced groves and a rounder profiled all season with tightly paced groves and sips?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

01tj said:


> You can't see a difference between a square profiled ultra high performance tire with widely spaced groves and a rounder profiled all season with tightly paced groves and sips?


A 50's a 50 is a 50. No matter what and besides, the tire's shoulder changes its shape depending on how wide the wheel it's on is, so again, your point is invalid. But based on your comments in the drag racing Mustang thread, I'd make as much headway teaching my dog trigonometry. In Hebrew. :banghead:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The type of tire has absolutely NOTHING to do with how it looks from the side.* An all-season and max-summer tire will both look the same in the same size. *You do understand that concept, right? opcorn:


No dude. Just no. :facepalm:

You're telling me these look exactly the same? 205/50/15 shown.





















Accidental L8 apex said:


> *A 50's a 50 is a 50.* No matter what and besides, the tire's shoulder changes its shape depending on how wide the wheel it's on is, so again, your point is invalid. But based on your comments in the drag racing Mustang thread, I'd make as much headway teaching my dog trigonometry. In Hebrew. :banghead:


This is wrong too. Believe it or not, tire sizes are not exact; the sizing is just an approximation. The only exact part is that they fit on the diameter rims described 

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/2083237-post8.html



> The R888 is a larger tire than the NT01. Both are 215/45-17 mounted on 17x7 wheels.


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

tpr950h said:


>


Anyone know what wheel these are? 

:heart: this look :thumbup:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

They look like Enkei PF01...I think there is a Rota that looks similar, and a Volk also...


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah PF01 or a Rota copy/Work CR Kai


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> A 50's a 50 is a 50. No matter what and besides, the tire's shoulder changes its shape depending on how wide the wheel it's on is, so again, your point is invalid. But based on your comments in the drag racing Mustang thread, I'd make as much headway teaching my dog trigonometry. In Hebrew. :banghead:


Your dog can't do trig? I would have never made it through post grad if my dog didn't help 

And again, you may not notice but some of cars look "better" than others and a big part of it has to do with the tires. I'm not saying that the others don't look good but some of the cars with larger profile performance tires look really good. 

Sorry if I ruined your day though man, I've just had some spare time to throw in a few opinions. I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. 



hushypushy said:


> No dude. Just no. :facepalm:
> 
> You're telling me these look exactly the same? 205/50/15 shown.
> 
> ...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Cort said:


> Looks like I'm the resident wheel man this thread.
> 
> Those are ultraleggeras.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lModel=Ultraleggera&wheelFinish=Black+Painted


Double check your spoke count.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Double check your spoke count.


I stand corrected. :laugh:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

just mounted up some 215/45/16's on my 16x7 NT03s...I'd like to run a 225, but i'm not sure if they'll look silly on my car. 4x114 is a hard bolt pattern to find *affordable* wheels for, particularly in a 16x8. I had 16x7/16x8 staggered advans on here, but i'd prefer to run a square setup.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

RacingManiac said:


> They look like Enkei PF01...I think there is a Rota that looks similar, and a Volk also...





evosky said:


> yeah PF01 or a Rota copy/Work CR Kai


Thanks guys :beer:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Pennywise said:


> just mounted up some 215/45/16's on my 16x7 NT03s...I'd like to run a 225, but i'm not sure if they'll look silly on my car. 4x114 is a hard bolt pattern to find *affordable* wheels for, particularly in a 16x8. I had 16x7/16x8 staggered advans on here, but i'd prefer to run a square setup.


215/45/16 is the "normal" or "correct" size...the Azenis sidewalls look great when they are straight like that. I'm conflicted as to whether I would personally pick the beefier tire size (and I love beefy tires).

BTW, my first car was a purple '91 Accord EX


----------



## breakfasteatre (Sep 28, 2006)

my car with the track setup



















clearance is a couple mm, calipers knocked off a bunch of wheel weights..

at the track


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> The type of tire has absolutely NOTHING to do with how it looks from the side. An all-season and max-summer tire will both look the same in the same size. You do understand that concept, right? opcorn:


Nope, nope, nope, nope. Tires or the same indicated sizes can be very different and as far as looks go, to someone as car insane as me, a different set of tires can make a car look _very_ different.

If you took a new Camry and threw stock size R888s on it it would look very different from a normal Camry to me, not to mention I would be wondering about the owner's intentions.

A set of tires can make a world of difference on nearly every level you experience a car, including looks.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)

I can play?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

ItsThatFast said:


> I can play?


No. No SUVs.


----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> No. No SUVs.


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> Nope, nope, nope, nope. Tires or the same indicated sizes can be very different and as far as looks go, to someone as car insane as me, a different set of tires can make a car look _very_ different.
> 
> If you took a new Camry and threw stock size R888s on it it would look very different from a normal Camry to me, not to mention I would be wondering about the owner's intentions.
> 
> A set of tires can make a world of difference on nearly every level you experience a car, including looks.


I'm with you on this one. I thought my Miata looked twice as nice after going from Hankook RS2's to RS3's. The larger tread pattern and squared-off side wall look very "performance oriented".


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Saw this Mini while Karting over the weekend. I'd kill to take it out on the track.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

ItsThatFast said:


>


it would qualify way too many stock SUVs for this thread and de-rail the spirit of it. :beer:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Argh I need to finish my Borbet Type A's so I can get some meaty 205/50 Summer tires on them. Gonna grip for daayyyysss. :laugh:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Small and meaty enough?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Intalex said:


> Probably not really what the OP had in mind, but I love big meaty rear tires on RWD cars.


Me too!


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

what wheel size for 08 Golf/Rabbit ?

15x7 - 7.5 ?
offset 45 ?
tire 225/65/15 ?


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Previous track wheelset
205/55/14 Toyo RA1

















Current track wheelset, not as small, but still pretty meaty
205/50/15 Toyo R888


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

choochoo said:


>


Hurry up and replace that tape. Looks a little _too_ much like this.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> Hurry up and replace that tape. Looks a little _too_ much like this.


Haha, you aren't the first person to tell me that. Green painters tape is all I had. Plus, three pieces of tape hold up that plastic trim better than 2 or 1. If was was 11111, it would have been too obvious


----------



## MercStang (Nov 16, 2012)

choochoo said:


> Haha, you aren't the first person to tell me that. Green painters tape is all I had. Plus, three pieces of tape hold up that plastic trim better than 2 or 1. If was was 11111, it would have been too obvious


why is the monster logo the new official logo for neck beards to put on their 20 year old civics


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

13's, ignore the dust, just pulled it out of storage


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## SgHawk (Nov 26, 2012)

They're not particularly meaty but everything is relative. Compared to the 195/45s the previous owner had installed they are huge!


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

From TAS this year:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^225/45/15? Wheel size 15x7 or 15x8?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

E46 M3 17x9.5 et35 Apex ARC8's with 275/40/17 Nitto R compound


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

choochoo said:


> ^^^225/45/15? Wheel size 15x7 or 15x8?


yes and 15x8


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

SHABLAM!!!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

danny_16v said:


> E46 M3 with 275/40/17 Nitto R compound


How much inner-fender massaging did that require? Looks menacing. :thumbup:


----------



## vwmenneke (Dec 5, 2004)

Mk1 Golf by Shovel81, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

these are 16's on my MKV


IMG_5533_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## Wiggin (Jun 13, 2011)

My winter tires










-Aidan


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Meaty enough? Mine on 195/50/15:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Meaty enough? Mine on 195/50/15:


Since you asked...No.

"Meaty" means having a bit of a plump sidewall. Your sidewalls are flat as a board, and not muscular, curvy, or sexy in the way this thread is meant to showcase. That's just my opinion, of course. 


M E A T Y


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

17x8 et 45 (smallest diameter that'll fit over the brakes)

235/45/17


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Fair enough. I was going to go for 205/50/15, but it would've been too heavy and the wheels are only 6" wide, not enough wheel for the tire. Oddly enough, these actually ride slightly better than my old 185/60/14 setup, even with the smaller sidewall.


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

MKV Aaron said:


> 17x8 et 45 (smallest diameter that'll fit over the brakes)
> 
> 235/45/17
> 
> http://bingo67.smugmug.com/Cars/Autocross-30-Mar-2013/i-JDsM5xn/0/M/_JHB4443-M.jpg


:thumbup:


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Meaty enough? Mine on 195/50/15:


If you have to ask...


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Fair enough. I was going to go for 205/50/15, but it would've been too heavy and the wheels are only 6" wide, not enough wheel for the tire.


My 6" wide wheels wrapped with 225's would like to have a word with you..


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

pontiac said:


> My 6" wide wheels wrapped with 225's would like to have a word with you..


Steering response would also like to have a word with your tires :laugh:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Steering response would also like to have a word with your tires :laugh:


Was the word "glacial"?


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)

205/55R16 91Q – winter tires
25mm adapters


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

MKV Aaron said:


> 17x8 et 45 (smallest diameter that'll fit over the brakes)
> 
> 235/45/17


:thumbup:


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone have wheel suggestions for a lightweight 5x100 15" wheel? I'd like something that is _at least_ seven inches wide, if not eight. I can't seem to find many options for 5x100, and 16" wheels are not really an option do to limited tire selection.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Two of my old rides fit this category, but are not porn like the rest of the thread
First: 80 rx7 thick and meaty by todays standard. Could have gone wider but these tires were new when I bought it and bald when I had to sell.









Second never got the fit right but if I recall this is 15x7 fuchs replicas wearing 195/45/15 and 15x8.5 with 215/75/15. I was 17 (would still buy replicas today though  ) and my dad told me not to go wider than 215... I think 225/65/15 would have looked better. The rear did eventually get lowered a click, which gave a near level ride. The widened rear fender still looked silly.


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

LBSOHK said:


>




Love it.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Funny thing is, more sidewall (to an extent) usually equates to better grip.

This is all dependent on tire construction, type, and size.  Obviously a 70 series sidewall isn't going to be the best, but a 55, 50, 45, 40 series. Get too small (it's a ratio so sometimes a 40 can be very small) and theres no give to the tire. Makes for a tire that is less progressive when it loses grip, less off the line grip, etc.


----------



## BEATER_BUG (Aug 26, 2010)

Meatiest tires I could get under it 195/65/15, would love to get 205/70/15 but the drive shaft angles would be terrible.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

How does tire size affect driveshaft angle?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

MidnightSpecial said:


> Love it.


Me too. I normally don't like cars that low but that one looks really good


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

LBSOHK said:


>





MidnightSpecial said:


> Love it.


Me too. I normally don't like cars that low but that one looks really good


----------



## BEATER_BUG (Aug 26, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> How does tire size affect driveshaft angle?


There is not enough clearance as she sits. I would have to increase the lift, increasing the angle of the drive shafts. Tires alone would have no effect aside from rubbing on everything.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BEATER_BUG said:


> There is not enough clearance as she sits. I would have to increase the lift, increasing the angle of the drive shafts. Tires alone would have no effect aside from rubbing on everything.


Gotcha. :thumbup: Okay. I thought you were confused.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

pontiac said:


> My 6" wide wheels wrapped with 225's would like to have a word with you..





DubNMiatafan said:


> Steering response would also like to have a word with your tires :laugh:





pontiac said:


> Was the word "glacial"?



Used to run a 225/50-14 on a 14x6 up front on the Neon and they turned in SO much better than the 205/55 that I had before.


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

15-inch on the front 16-inch on the back


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

EnIgMa '06 said:


> Does anyone have wheel suggestions for a lightweight 5x100 15" wheel? I'd like something that is _at least_ seven inches wide, if not eight. I can't seem to find many options for 5x100, and 16" wheels are not really an option do to limited tire selection.


There are a large number of 15x8 gravel rally wheels in 5x100 form Team Dynamics/Compomotive/Braid, etc. Not the lightest things in the world, but strong with good brake clearance.

Comedy option, my OB on the winter setup - same height as always but with 205/70/15 BFG LT tires on a 15x8 Braid Winrace Acropolis stuffed in the wheelwell. Not wide, but lots of beefy sidewall. Clears my 4/2pots, which is great.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

^^ glad to see you still have that thing. (I used to post on I-Club as Mr. Wiggles :beer


----------



## sybir (Aug 10, 2000)

Pennywise said:


> ^^ glad to see you still have that thing. (I used to post on I-Club as Mr. Wiggles :beer



Can't let it go. 300k miles and climbing.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

sullie said:


> 15-inch on the front 16-inch on the back


15's will clear Corvette brakes?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

pontiac said:


> 15's will clear Corvette brakes?


Hmmm.
Maybe it's a littles up front big in the rear drag set up.
The fronts look like they set out fairly wide, but can't tell how wide the tire.
Maybe very narrow and offset outside caliper


----------



## MR. BLUE 89 (May 1, 2013)

I like my meaty tires!!!:laugh:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Not sure on wheel size, but definitely smaller than stock.


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

What kind of tires are those^


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Bridgestone RE-11A, 255/40/17 on 17x8 ET50 Volk CE28n


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> How does tire size affect driveshaft angle?


It doesn't. Only tire diameter affects driveshaft angle. Your car doesn't care how it achieves tire diameter -- all wheel, all tire, or 50/50 split. As long as you keep tire diameter the same, it doesn't matter if you have a tiny wheel with 70-series rubber or big wheels with 35-series sidewalls.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

Laughing at all the guys posting 45-series and lower profile tires on a thread about "meaty" tires. Really? :screwy:


----------



## BEATER_BUG (Aug 26, 2010)

jimbogxp said:


> It doesn't. Only tire diameter affects driveshaft angle. Your car doesn't care how it achieves tire diameter -- all wheel, all tire, or 50/50 split. As long as you keep tire diameter the same, it doesn't matter if you have a tiny wheel with 70-series rubber or big wheels with 35-series sidewalls.


Tire diameter affects the speedometer and gear ratios, not drive shaft angle. The drive shaft angle will always be constant no matter what, even if you put lawnmower tires on it. The suspension geometry dictates the drive shaft angle.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

jimbogxp said:


> Laughing at all the guys posting 45-series and lower profile tires on a thread about "meaty" tires. Really? :screwy:


Sidewall height on a 225/45 vs a 255/40, the latter is .75mm taller...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

jimbogxp said:


> Laughing at all the guys posting 45-series and lower profile tires on a thread about "meaty" tires. Really? :screwy:


You realize the 45 represents 45 percent of the overall width.


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

RacingManiac said:


> Bridgestone RE-11A, 255/40/17 on 17x8 ET50 Volk CE28n


Dude, more pics please, never seen CEs on a VW :thumbup:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

phryxis said:


> Dude, more pics please, never seen CEs on a VW :thumbup:


I'd get more, but they are on the older 245s....I just slap on the 255s today....


















significantly less meaty...


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

jimbogxp said:


> Only tire diameter affects driveshaft angle.


False.



BEATER_BUG said:


> The suspension geometry dictates the drive shaft angle.


True. Just want to add that this is a dynamic characteristic. It changes as the load at each wheel changes (i.e.- acceleration (lateral and longitudinal), loading, etc.)


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

pontiac said:


> 15's will clear Corvette brakes?


could be that set of wheels only... or maybe downgraded front rotor size to clear the wheel setup they need/want.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

devianb said:


> Not sure on wheel size, but definitely smaller than stock.


that rear wheel setup is a TIGHT squeeze on the brake package.

they definitely carefully measured that one.:laugh:


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

vwmenneke said:


> Mk1 Golf by Shovel81, on Flickr


Doing it right?


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

mike minnillo said:


> Doing it right?


nope, not at all.


----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

295/35 17 all around. Smaller wheel will not clear brakes. Going to R- comp next time around, already have new wheels. Plan is to stuff 315/30 18 all around


----------



## Kyle C (Jan 7, 2002)

lubok said:


> 295/35 17 all around. Smaller wheel will not clear brakes. Going to R- comp next time around, already have new wheels. Plan is to stuff 315/30 18 all around


315?  I had no idea you could shoehorn that much rubber under a 350Z.


----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

Kyle C said:


> 315?  I had no idea you could shoehorn that much rubber under a 350Z.


It is definitely possible. At the moment the front fenders are not even rolled. No crazy alignment either. -3* up front and -1.7* in rear with rolled rear fenders


----------



## Lorenmws (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

13's
stock tire size, 155/70/r13?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

15x8.5 245/50/15 Hoosier R6 Tires.


----------



## CAH8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cort said:


> I do too.
> 16x8 with 205/55's
> 16x9 with 225/50's
> Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.



That looks so cool. I guess I just don't see a lowered car with meaty tires too often. That looks like perfect fitment to me. And an awesome car


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









225/50/16s


----------



## mckpat03 (Jul 30, 2012)

Left is 205/70/15 Winterforces, right is 215/60/16 Geolander ATS. Only a .2" difference in overall diameter. One is lifted, one is not.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

mckpat03 said:


>


Is that...really...????? 

Awesome :thumbup:

:beer:
G


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

devianb said:


> 15x8.5 245/50/15 Hoosier R6 Tires.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Chapel said:


>


16x8 amg pentas, stunning! you have any more shots of it?


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

devianb said:


> 15x8.5 245/50/15 Hoosier R6 Tires.


Oh God! My love glands are going to rupture! It hurts so good!


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

This thread is plenty cool!!! 

I've spent several hours checking out the 24 pages, thinking *"Oh Yeah, I've got several Small Wheel, Meaty Tire pics!!!"*... but after several efforts across a couple days, I am not allowed to post attachments :banghead: 

So much for a grand entrance... cant even pull off a decent n00b drive by...

It is funny listening to the debate how a 1/2" here or 1" there qualifies or disqualifies as a stretch or whats meaty. The new versus old, jap, euro, low, slow, race, etc... :screwy:

HOWEVER, I don't think that STOCK TIRES _*usually*_ qualify as MEATY... case in point a 155 70 13 is hardly MEATY, imho. Now a 205 60 13 to replace it... I'm all over it! But as has been stated a lot... the look/sizing is car dependent... but regular ole OEM balonies are NOT MEATY, are they??!!?? 

Now if I could only get some of these oldschool attachments uploaded...


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Crip said:


> This thread is plenty cool!!!
> 
> I've spent several hours checking out the 24 pages, thinking *"Oh Yeah, I've got several Small Wheel, Meaty Tire pics!!!"*... but after several efforts across a couple days, I am not allowed to post attachments :banghead:
> 
> ...


I don't really understand what you're trying to say? Seems like you have a critique, or maybe you're just rambling 

Anyway, in all my years of TCL, I have never ever used the attachment function here. If you want to post a pic, try hosting it at Flickr, Photobucket, TinyPic, etc and then post it up using the


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

My friend's E92 M3. Not the meatiest or the smallest, but good for an M3. 


Melbourne Red E92 M3 Vorsteiner Volk EAS 09 by european auto source, on Flickr


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Hushpushy, that was what I needed from my ramble. Thx. Old dogs... see if these 3 work.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GTI 14 inch bottlecaps


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Big Crip said:


>


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

1985 Jetta, thx!

Still tryin... May need another hand


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

or a clue, or a link to a tutorial... but the pics are pretty cool


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Big Crip said:


> or a clue, or a link to a tutorial... but the pics are pretty cool


Ah, I think I know what's wrong. You have to open the image in its _own_ window* and use the URL from that window. That's the specific URL for the _pic_, not the one for the _page that shows_ the pic. :beer:

*Right click on pic - open image in new tab

:beer:


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

not sure if people with factory 13's and 14's posting think they really fit in or if its like a haha thing.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

My old winter setup. 16x7 with 215/60


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

:what:



























Well, the wheels aren't TOO big!!



















I read no SUV's, but I'm thinking these fit the look...


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ah, I think I know what's wrong. You have to open the image in its _own_ window* and use the URL from that window. That's the specific URL for the _pic_, not the one for the _page that shows_ the pic. :beer:
> 
> *Right click on pic - open image in new tab
> 
> :beer:



:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's mine- 205/50 15 Toyo R1Rs - not huge, but the opposite of the latest trend.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Great, now I wanted a lifted DSM :screwy:


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Little Wheels... :laugh:


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

nice contribution! :thumbup:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

audiphile said:


> Great, now I wanted a lifted DSM :screwy:


Same here!


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

I hear ya.... looks like FUN!


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

A few more folders... and a few (hundred) more pix. Hope they are holding their own...









































*Is that DARE I SAY.... A STRETCH !!! WAAAAY before it was 'cool'!!! 

Must be that Low and Slow crowd!!! (sarcasm is only part of the package...)*

















































*Ahhh... where my tire obsession began... as a toddler... TYCO tracks... ABC World of Sports... No internet... 3 channels... and time for little boys to dream...*


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Big Crip said:


>


917's always look so big utill you see someone in them.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

And some odd ones.... :what:



















































































































































OKAY!!! Not Meaty... but yet SO DAMN COOL!!!


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

And a little snap shot of almost that EXACT moment when all sanity was lost in sidewall height. ic:

From HERE 










and 











TO THIS.... 










And the game was on. Rubberbands on sedans... add in a lil 'murican bigger is better and lower is.... ummm lower... then chrome plate it... Kinda wild that the trend has stuck so hard for 20 years now...



Or so it seemed to me, sorta...


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

This was almost 30 years ago.... Smacked a 15 year old kid right in the mouth. Jus sayn.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

not sure what this guy's specs are, but i'm in love with his car:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

vswager said:


>


I've driven this car many times. Stoked to see it in this thread!


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Pennywise said:


> not sure what this guy's specs are, but i'm in love with his car:


That's dope... I used to work with a Toyota tech that had one with a Levin front end and the s/c 1.6 swapped in. I think his was a hatch though? Possible? IDK the cars very well but you sure as hell don't see them very often, even on the Internet.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

audiphile said:


> That's dope... I used to work with a Toyota tech that had one with a Levin front end and the s/c 1.6 swapped in. I think his was a hatch though? Possible? IDK the cars very well but you sure as hell don't see them very often, even on the Internet.


as far as the hatch goes, it was probably a FX16 GTS. rarely see those anywhere, but you said levin front so I'm not sure which car you're talking about

my very first car was an AE92 GTS with 250k miles! it was a hand-me-down from my grandpa who bought it new when he first came to America. fun car and i will definitely own one again


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

A few 'more modern' examples...although they aren't 'small' wheels, there is still some beef to the sidewall. 

This looks 'PERFECT' to me.



















































































^^^ V8 MR2 MKI YUMMY!!!



some art


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

I think some of those are pushing the thread definition....


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Crip said:


> A few 'more modern' examples...although they aren't 'small' wheels, there is still some beef to the sidewall.
> 
> This looks 'PERFECT' to me.


At least one of those has stretched tires, a few are skinny or "normal", the rest might be fat or meaty but on big ol' rims.

If you just want to dump your cool car pics, try the hot shizz thread. Your photos are welcome, but when I come in to this particular thread, I want to see some 14's or 15's with fat tires...not some 18's with 30 series sidewalls or trucks or offroaders. You feel me? :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> At least one of those has stretched tires, a few are skinny or "normal", the rest might be fat or meaty but on big ol' rims.
> 
> If you just want to dump your cool car pics, try the hot shizz thread. Your photos are welcome, but when I come in to this particular thread, I want to see some 14's or 15's with fat tires...not some 18's with 30 series sidewalls or trucks or offroaders. You feel me? :beer:


In his defense I think 30 series sidewalls can be meaty but they need to be on like 355 width tires. But yes most of those are normal or stretched fitment. Such as this mustang.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

My apologies... New Filkr account... Seeing the archives... Felt like many were showing my age... Wont happen again!



ON TOPIC 





































































:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Some cool youtube rally action with older cars... smaller wheels and meats.


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, folks, I enjoyed lurking your thread. I hope that my contributions help it to continue. I have a few more pix to share...



























































































Inside wheel is lifted.... are you sure its a stretch??













































































































Other than multiples, similars, and some REAL odd balls, that's about what I found in my archives for Small Wheels and Meaty Tires. If you can get to the flikr account, it will continue to grow.

Congrats on a really cool thread!!!

Best,

Big Crip

eace: :wave:


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

So I went out and got some autocross wheels and tires today... ancient worn Azenis RT-615s and E30 BBS RZ wheels. Mounted them up to see how they look. 

The last time I was in here I got laughed away for my 195/50/15 daily setup

The new setup? 195/60/14:




























IS THIS BETTER TCL?! ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?! :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I've got 245/40r17s crammed under my Golf on 17*8s. I'd prefer 17*9s with 255 or 265/40r17s --that's going to take wide fenders. Can't do 16s. 16s Won't fit the calipers I'm buying.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

DubNMiatafan said:


> The new setup? 195/60/14:
> 
> IS THIS BETTER TCL?! ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?! :laugh:


go wider!! 225/50-14 should work


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I've got 245/40r17s crammed under my Golf on 17*8s. I'd prefer 17*9s with 255 or 265/40r17s --that's going to take wide fenders. Can't do 16s. 16s Won't fit the calipers I'm buying.



Whats the offset on those? 


I am still pretty happy with the 255s on 8s So far...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

RacingManiac said:


> Whats the offset on those?
> 
> 
> I am still pretty happy with the 255s on 8s So far...


17*8 ET 35mm. If I could find a decent tire that wouldn't go convex I'd run 255s or 265s on here--I love how your tires fill your entire wheel well. They look frigging sick!


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> go wider!! 225/50-14 should work


195 is the fast tire on the Miata 

Besides, the whole setup cost me 50 bones. That includes spline drive lug nuts and 2 center caps.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Dat Lambo!!!!!
























Hans Joachim Stuck!


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

The rears are 315/35/17. Monstrous for a 2ndgen RX7.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

this thread makes me wish I went bigger than a 205/45 for my 16x7.5 ATS type 10s. I wanted a meaty tire, but not any rubbing issues.


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> In his defense I think 30 series sidewalls can be meaty but they need to be on like 355 width tires. But yes most of those are normal or stretched fitment. Such as this mustang.


I agree:



































This thread is so hot is burns!! I fapped to this:heart::


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

inquisitive said:


> I agree:


that 2002 model is awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's my French Beluga on sorta meaty tires. Not anywhere close to as cool as the other combo's in this thread but I think it looks good, and I never thought I'd like to ride on this kind of balloon tires.

Anyway, upgraded from the standard 195/65/15 to 205/60/16 on 6,5 wheels.
Not performance oriented at all, just looks right and the drive is superb (Michelin's + Citroen Hydractive suspension = floating on the road)


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

devianb said:


> The rears are 315/35/17. Monstrous for a 2ndgen RX7.


Whats the front? My friend is running square 275 setup on his V8 Swap FC, and they were pretty hard to clear on Mustang wheel...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

RacingManiac said:


> Whats the front? My friend is running square 275 setup on his V8 Swap FC, and they were pretty hard to clear on Mustang wheel...


17x8 +35 235 45 17 kumho ecsta mx


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

My friend's, with a 5.3 truck V8 swap...


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Big Crip said:


>


i wanna see what this looks like with the body on.


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

I think 32x18.50 15's work for meaty tires I finally got my camaro home


----------



## w.raak (Jan 14, 2011)

Cort said:


> I do too.
> 16x8 with 205/55's
> 16x9 with 225/50's
> Handles like a gecko on glass, and is a nice quiet/soft ride too.


Hello,
I am interested in 16" x 8 or 9 steelies in 5x112 pattern. Do you or anyone knows where I may be able to get or achieve that?
I checked with Diamond Racing Wheels and they dont have 5x112 pattern.
Mercedes late 90s early 00's has wheels 16x8 in 5x112 but they are +30 offset which means it would stick out too much.

In the end if no other options are available, I am thinking about buying standard steelies and widening them at http://www.stocktonwheel.com/ . They do steelies widening for $130ish a piece.

thanks,
wraak


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Fresh Meat - 35x12.5


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## bmore_gti (Apr 4, 2012)

small wheels- antera 109 16x7.5 et 20
meaty tires- 195 50 16 khumo ecsta 4x





edit- front is coming down about another .5" shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

bmore_gti said:


> edit- front is coming down about another .5" shortly. :thumbup:


Doesn't need it :thumbup: 

What are the height gaps at the front and rear of the sideskirts? Riding evenly?


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

CJ318 said:


> Doesn't need it :thumbup:
> 
> What are the height gaps at the front and rear of the sideskirts? Riding evenly?


agreed, if anything bring the rear up a thread or three. it'll help your handling too.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vee'snuts said:


> I think 32x18.50 15's work for meaty tires I finally got my camaro home


Sweet 16v. 

And 195/50s are NOT meaty as posted just above. :facepalm:


----------



## bmore_gti (Apr 4, 2012)

CJ318 said:


> Doesn't need it :thumbup:
> 
> What are the height gaps at the front and rear of the sideskirts? Riding evenly?


im not sure at the side skirts but i know that from the tops of my wheel wells are both at 23 3/16th. i think the lines of the car make the rear look a little lower though so thats why i was going to start my adjustments with a little off the front. 



Pf3il said:


> agreed, if anything bring the rear up a thread or three. it'll help your handling too.


i've only had these wheels on for 2 weeks or so. its still a work in progress suspension wise so maybe if it doesnt look right or is just too low to be driveable when i try the front lower then ill try bringing the rear up some instead. :thumbup:



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Sweet 16v.
> 
> And 195/50s are NOT meaty as posted just above. :facepalm:


i value your opinion. thank you.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

IMG_3931_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


IMG_4000_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

255/50R16


----------



## Big Crip (Jul 23, 2013)

Woodski, not the best angle, but the one I have.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Pf3il said:


> agreed, if anything bring the rear up a thread or three. it'll help your handling too.


With that setup, I doubt handling is high on his list of priorities. Also gotta wonder if he's nearing the load limit on those tires.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

inquisitive said:


> I've driven this car many times. Stoked to see it in this thread!


Details, sir. I would love it if you could provide some.:what::thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in love with this. 205/50/15 R888's on 7x15


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my favorite thread and it's been too long since anyone has posted.


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Whoring out the FiST some more, 16X7 205/50


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

bmore_gti said:


> i value your opinion. thank you.


Unstretched does not = meaty. Sorry "stance-life" has you confused.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

I like smaller too. I'm currently running 17x7.5 on my GTi, Will probably go to 16x8 if I can find a set I like. Fitting over brakes is the biggest issue.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

275/50 on 15x9 in the rear.

















http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=351923


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ at first I was like "what the hell" then I clicked on the thread and saw that he has an LS1 swap. Okay, so the rear meats are justifiable. But I wonder how it goes around turns with that extreme stagger..?

Miatas should have a square setup IMO. 275's fit up front...just say goodbye to a chunk of your fenders and you're good 

(15x10 shown...."small" means diameter, not width, right? heh)










side note: I love autocross Miatas. Beefy rubber, huge wing...no roll bar :laugh:


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> Because of this, i am going to throw some 16x7 wheels on my forester. Does anyone think these are too small? I love the feel of a 16 inch wheel with a 225/50 series tire. some people insist that you need a much thinner sidewall for optimum performance, but there are many variables. I plan on going with something like a falken azenis in 225/50/16.<p>Appearance wise, will this look too small? My car originally came with 16x6.5 wheels with a +48 offset, so my thinking is that with a 16x7 wheel and a +40 offset, they will look more aggressive than stock.<p>Also, the wheels i bought are white. Am i a r<b></b>icer and/or homosexual now?<p> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0">


When did 16s become small? and YES you're now a ricer and









When I think "Small Wheel with Meaty Tire" I'm thinking more like a 205/60 on a 13" Wheel or 225 on 14s. Small brakes are the only real drawback running a small wheel on a street car.

This is a meaty tire on a small wheel.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Front is 225/50-16 on a 16x8 BBS RZ. I want to go 225/50 on either a 7" or 7.5"


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

macosxuser said:


> I like smaller too. I'm currently running 17x7.5 on my GTi, Will probably go to 16x8 if I can find a set I like. Fitting over brakes is the biggest issue.


17*8s will fit a 255/40r17. That's a real fatty --RacingManiac posted pics of his MK6 with that setup. Mine runs 245/40r17, and that's also pretty damn fat.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

While a lot of people are running something like 165/40/15 on a 15x7 wheel, I have 195/55/15s on mine. Not that meaty, but its better than most MKIs


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

And I have 185s on a 4.5 rim, bigger than most ac vws but not necessarily fitting in this thread.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

thatdirtykid said:


> And I have 185s on a 4.5 rim, bigger than most ac vws but not necessarily fitting in this thread.


Eh, it looks meatier than some of the other cars in this thread. I would go 205s but it won't fit under my fenders. Luckily the fender flairs hide how far out I had to pull and roll the lips of the fenders.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> Eh, it looks meatier than some of the other cars in this thread. I would go 205s but it won't fit under my fenders. Luckily the fender flairs hide how far out I had to pull and roll the lips of the fenders.


I do think it looks good, definately a breath of fresh air in a world of cars having to one up the new trend to the extreme.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

275s on 15x10.
















http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1176227-per-request-pix-of-15x10-wheels-on-an-02


----------



## Brickx3 (Jan 2, 2001)

^^^^^
that's what i'm talkin'bout


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

danny_16v said:


> E46 M3 17x9.5 et35 Apex ARC8's with 275/40/17 Nitto R compound


I'm sorry this just bears repeating. I love this car.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Agreed. Apex stays winning with their meaty setups.


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

On the edge of meaty.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Proud day. Finally joined the club :wave:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got some fresh tires for my daily beater... do these count?


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

DeathKing said:


> Proud day. Finally joined the club :wave:


spec?


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Those are 16x7.5 on 225/50


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Some of the posts here :screwy:


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

Did someone say small wheels with meaty tires?

How about 275 / 50 R15? 

I'm awarding extra points for people that post wheels without lugnuts.


----------



## BEATER_BUG (Aug 26, 2010)

I raise you a 295/50/15


----------



## x1000rpms (Apr 12, 2006)

BEATER_BUG said:


> I raise you a 295/50/15


The only thing you can raise is dat wheel gap!!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

iheartphaetons said:


> On the edge of meaty.


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

DeathKing said:


> Those are 16x7.5 on 225/50


did not think a a4 could pull off 16's :thumb up:looks good


----------



## paultlg (Aug 31, 2002)

My 09 GLI on 16 x 7 et 37 steelies, Tiguan centercaps, and 225/50/16 Toyo Proxes T1R tires:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

paultlg said:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## teejtiu (Feb 19, 2010)

Silver NA (mine) - 205/50/15
Blue NA - 285/35/15
Black NB - 285/35/15
Black NA - 255/35/15 (?)


----------



## rnp614 (Aug 10, 2005)

What's the meatiest tire I could put on a 19x8.5 et35 wheel? I'm currently on 235/35/19 but would like more. Just not sure what specs I can properly change.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

rnp614 said:


> What's the meatiest tire I could put on a 19x8.5 et35 wheel? I'm currently on 235/35/19 but would like more. Just not sure what specs I can properly change.


A lot of it will depend on fender clearance and overall diameter needs. If you really wanted to go there you could stuff a 265-30-19 on it and keep the same rolling diameter. Probably cant go any wider on an 8.5 with that small of a sidewall.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

rnp614 said:


> What's the meatiest tire I could put on a 19x8.5 et35 wheel? I'm currently on 235/35/19 but would like more. Just not sure what specs I can properly change.


you could run 255 easy, but depends on the vehicle more


----------



## rnp614 (Aug 10, 2005)

71DubBugBug said:


> you could run 255 easy, but depends on the vehicle more


I'm running a 2007 audi a4 on a Koni FED / eibach pro kit springs if that helps?

You're saying a 255/35/19? What would I do to assure no rub?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Very hard to photograph a clean black car on black wheels with meaty tires on a rainy day but here goes.......My Range on the stock 19's in gloss black with 255/55/R19 Cooper LTZ Zeons. I have them in 22" on my other Rover. Amazing tires on & off-road.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lowered in access mode here. Next time I'll add more mud to distinguish the tire more.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Omnilith said:


> I just got some fresh tires for my daily beater... do these count?


I will always love that car. It's stupidly fun, and I will own one again in the not too distant future...


----------



## MCDOUGALDM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Very hard to photograph a clean black car on black wheels with meaty tires on a rainy day but here goes.......My Range on the stock 19's in gloss black with 255/55/R19 Cooper LTZ Zeons. I have them in 22" on my other Rover. Amazing tires on & off-road.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Lowered in access mode here. Next time I'll add more mud to distinguish the tire more.


19's not meaty enough :laugh:

Need to downgrade brakes, import wheels out of Europe and rock 17's


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

245 on an 8 inch wheel, my autox setup


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

Calcvictim said:


> 245 on an 8 inch wheel, my autox setup


:thumbup: looks good, but why not run 9's? you're already in STR, and the extra width really helps the tires.


----------



## Calcvictim (Aug 16, 2011)

Pf3il said:


> :thumbup: looks good, but why not run 9's? you're already in STR, and the extra width really helps the tires.


The Kosei wheels do not come in 17x9, I got them from tirerack at a great price. I don't think I am giving up too much in terms of tire performance by having them on a 17x8 wheel.

I also don't race with SCCA, in the club that I race we don't have as strict of breakdows for car classifications. I would have like to get RPF1 in 17x9 but they would be about 400-500 bucks more for the set then these guys with similar weight.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It seems like these days, even these are considered small.... 305/40 on a 22x9.


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

ryan mills said:


> It seems like these days, even these are considered small.... 305/40 on a 22x9.


So, you saw the small wheels with meaty tires thread and decided to post a picture of your large wheels with not so meaty tires?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

sunofernest said:


> So, you saw the small wheels with meaty tires thread and decided to post a picture of your large wheels with not so meaty tires?


Why not? Half the other people posting in this thread are doing the same thing.


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12776332135" title="Miata Roller 2nd Edit by Cole Heckman, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7355/12776332135_4d377f8de3_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="Miata Roller 2nd Edit"></a>


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Close enough...
18x8.5. 245/40/18
18x9.5. 265/40/18


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll play.










225/75R15. Standard Ford LTD wheels, no idea their offset though..


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ryan mills said:


> It seems like these days, even these are considered small.... 305/40 on a 22x9.





Booster said:


> Close enough...
> 18x8.5. 245/40/18
> 18x9.5. 265/40/18


No. :facepalm:


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

This was posted to Reddit today;


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

mm3 said:


> This was posted to Reddit today;


Ain't nothin' wrong wit dat:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

^^F_u_ck yeah!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Great..now I want a second j-body...:facepalm:


----------



## mm3 (Oct 10, 2010)

pontiac said:


> Great..now I want a second j-body...:facepalm:


No you don't. Having one was bad enough. :laugh:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I guess Im part of the small wheels with meaty tires?

205/50/15 RE11a which seem to be a wider 205 on my LS meshies that are 15x6


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

I'll play. Not the best picture, but here's 235/75-15 on my XJ.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

275/65/18 Goodyear MT/R on my Touareg (32x11x18)


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

225/45/15 on 15x7. 


2014SeasonRacePrep-9757 by rrotsaert, on Flickr


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

my 2002, which is still for sale


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

autopulse said:


> my 2002, which is still for sale
> 
> *pics of 2002


Whew! Good thing that's pretty far away from me, as I didn't want to have a fight with my wife. :laugh: Every time I talk about the '02, I get one of these: 

She doesn't understand the basic goodness of a car like this since it's a box that doesn't automatically convey emotion like some other cars do. I do think she'd like it if exposed to one long enough. Not that I need to know, but how much? (Or link to ad/thread.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

I know 18" wheels are not small by any means, but it's the smallest you can fit over the standard brake system on the new M3/M4. I think they look great. 




























_Images borrowed from here._


----------



## PCs & Petroleum (Oct 8, 2007)

Aguilar said:


> Awesome M4 Pictures


STOP MAKING ME WANT TO BUY AN M3. Ugghh.

People hated Phoenix Yellow. Plenty also hate Austin Yellow. I love both. That would be the colour I ordered my M3 in. No question. 

And yes, those 18s look great. I love it when the brakes fill the whole wheel.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

A friend shot this overnight at the last 2 days autoX...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

> 15x8" front, 15x4 rear with 235/65-15 M&H on the front


----------



## hellah fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone have or seen a vw corrado on some 205/60/15???


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

hellah fresh said:


> Anyone have or seen a vw corrado on some 205/60/15???


bit big. stock was 205/50/15


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

wish i had a better picture of my buddies 510. 13x7 with 225s looks great from the side on a 510. can't remember the tire specs on my Z, but they were 14s.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll try to get a picture, but I have Dunlop Direzza z3 tires on le castelettes for my fox. There's an autox coming up soon to exercise the tires and improved suspension.


----------



## BEATER_BUG (Aug 26, 2010)

Got some work to do to get them to be able to turn fully but 205/70/15 Pirelli Scorpion ATR


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

RacingManiac said:


> A friend shot this overnight at the last 2 days autoX...


Those are so fat for a MK6, man. I'm jelly.

--I'm thinkin' for RallyX next season I'll go 255/45r17 on my existing wheels. I wanted to get Sparco Rally wheels but they're only 16*7 and I've got 17*8 Pistas --losing that inch of width would suck.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Trying to find summer tires for 13"s and 14's is impossible. Probably gonna have to go back to 15's if I want to drive the car again. I just picked up a set of 13x7 Melbers but I can't find anything suitable other than tiny all seasons to get a little bit of stretch.


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

Aguilar said:


> I know 18" wheels are not small by any means, but it's the smallest you can fit over the standard brake system on the new M3/M4. I think they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or do the rear rotors look bigger than the front rotors?

I love brakes that fill the whole wheel


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I love golf countries :heart:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

Not my car but the guys car I sold my wheels to.. think it fits.. drop comming soon


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected]52 said:


>


That's cheating. No Fair.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Trying to find summer tires for 13"s and 14's is impossible. Probably gonna have to go back to 15's if I want to drive the car again. I just picked up a set of 13x7 Melbers but I can't find anything suitable other than tiny all seasons to get a little bit of stretch.


Do they not make 195-60-14's anymore? When I had my mk1, I had those mounted on snowflakes (Hankook RS2s). I'm not sure what the offerings are like these days, but even 4-5 years ago, it was slim pickings


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been looking for wider tires and wheels without going too much bigger. I was thinking about a 205/55/16 steelie, but maybe I could get 215/60/16?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I've been looking for wider tires and wheels without going too much bigger. I was thinking about a 205/55/16 steelie, but maybe I could get 215/60/16?


On your car dude --just get 16*7s and go with 225/50r16 all seasons. They'll fit up under those cavernous wheel wells in a MK6 Golf and you'll be happy.

My actually RallyX setup is a set of Sparco rally wheels @ 16*7 235/50r16 with studless ultra high performance winters. I only run the fatty 255/40r17s on the street.


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

Does mine count? 17X9 RPF1 245/40R17


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> On your car dude --just get 16*7s and go with 225/50r16 all seasons. They'll fit up under those cavernous wheel wells in a MK6 Golf and you'll be happy.
> 
> My actually RallyX setup is a set of Sparco rally wheels @ 16*7 235/50r16 with studless ultra high performance winters. I only run the fatty 255/40r17s on the street.


Where can I find those wheels? Aside from the google, of course.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

feetsies said:


> Does mine count? 17X9 RPF1 245/40R17


**** YES!


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Fatty 205/55/16 and 245/45/16 at the moment. Moving to a beefier setup over the winter.. :beer:


930 | 1987 Porsche 911 Turbo by Gates311, on Flickr


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Gates311 said:


> Fatty 205/55/16 and 245/45/16 at the moment. Moving to a beefier setup over the winter..
> 
> 
> 930 | 1987 Porsche 911 Turbo by Gates311, on Flickr


Never thought so much sexy could be in one picture. When can it have my babies?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

feetsies said:


> Does mine count? 17X9 RPF1 245/40R17


I would say so. I used your car as well as others in an 8thcivic thread to figure out what I could fit on my 9thgen. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> I would say so. I used your car as well as others in an 8thcivic thread to figure out what I could fit on my 9thgen. Good stuff :thumbup:


Awesome! Glad I could be of some help. What did you end up going with on your 9th?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Does this count? 16x9 255/50 BFs 










pardon this ****ty phone shot


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Pennywise said:


> Do they not make 195-60-14's anymore? When I had my mk1, I had those mounted on snowflakes (Hankook RS2s). I'm not sure what the offerings are like these days, but even 4-5 years ago, it was slim pickings


Tire Rack has 10 tires in 195/60-14, and 22 in the proper (for Mk1 cars) 185/60-14. 205/60-13 is a dead size, except for a couple Toyo race tires, and a Coker vintage style tire. 195/55 and 205/55-14 are also dead, except for race tires. 
However, if you can find somebody who will ship for less than an arm/leg, those sizes are all still available in the UK in street fitments...


----------



## RCorrado77 (May 13, 2007)

205/50 on 15x8.5

<a href="http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/RMerlino77/media/Corrado/bbsrf_zps98d35a26.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y448/RMerlino77/Corrado/bbsrf_zps98d35a26.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo bbsrf_zps98d35a26.jpg"/></a>


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

RCorrado77 said:


> 205/50 on 15x8.5


more pics of this car?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

feetsies said:


> Does mine count? 17X9 RPF1 245/40R17


:thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

feetsies said:


> Awesome! Glad I could be of some help. What did you end up going with on your 9th?


I went with a 235/40/17 RT615k on 17x8 +35 RPF1s :thumbup:


----------



## RCorrado77 (May 13, 2007)

corrado-correr said:


> more pics of this car?


sorry for the crappy pics, but that's all i have at the moment. car is always in a constant state of flux ha.

<a href="http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/RMerlino77/media/Corrado/IMG_8801_zps4c2b77d9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y448/RMerlino77/Corrado/IMG_8801_zps4c2b77d9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_8801_zps4c2b77d9.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/RMerlino77/media/Corrado/IMG_04391_zps16458d4a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y448/RMerlino77/Corrado/IMG_04391_zps16458d4a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_04391_zps16458d4a.jpg"/></a>


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Just stumbled upon some very slightly used 255/45 17 tires that I'm going to try and force on my 17x7.5 stock wheels... these should count as meaty, right? :laugh:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Since you guys are accepting 17s as small wheels, 255/50R17 Front and 275/50R17 Rear. Unsure of wheel width.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

that's out f#*king standing


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> Just stumbled upon some very slightly used 255/45 17 tires that I'm going to try and force on my 17x7.5 stock wheels... these should count as meaty, right? :laugh:


In for result


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> Just stumbled upon some very slightly used 255/45 17 tires that I'm going to try and force on my 17x7.5 stock wheels... these should count as meaty, right? :laugh:


sounds like its crossing the line into grotesque... but I'll look.


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess everything is relative no?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Rare sight to see any 240 that doesn't have stretched tires. 17x9.5 and 17x10 with 255 front and 315 rear.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

devianb said:


> Rare sight to see any 240 that doesn't have stretched tires. 17x9.5 and 17x10 with 255 front and 315 rear.


:thumbup:

do you know if its 255/40/17 315/35/17? .. i've been thinking of switching to these sizes next summer


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

devianb said:


> Since you guys are accepting 17s as small wheels, 255/50R17 Front and 275/50R17 Rear. Unsure of wheel width.


:beer: cool

and small is a bit relative really.
17's would NOT be good here if you came in posting something with 205/40's on them.

but since 255 and 275 are definitely meaty, you are good.:thumbup:


----------



## airjor13 (Dec 2, 2013)

195/55R15


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

I thought I posted a pic of my car with the 225/40/16 Star Specs on it. I guess not.

So...


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

slomofo. said:


> I thought I posted a pic of my car with the 225/40/16 Star Specs on it. I guess not.
> 
> So...


Wheel width?

I really want to go fatter on the tires on my mk3. I went with 205/45/16 to play it safe on a 16x7.5 wheel.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

16X7.5 is what is on there. The 225's rub in the rear but it handled so great. They are now off and I've put my 215/45/17's back on. I loved the grip but the tires are junk in the wet and are super noisy and drive like garbage compared to the Michelin tires I'm running on my 17's. They are built for different uses though. The 225/40's are a track tire basically.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Found this trying to find out what Enkei Compe wheels look like in 5 lug...and I must say I like...

225/50-16


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

hopefully sorting out the ride height tonight:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> Found this trying to find out what Enkei Compe wheels look like in 5 lug...and I must say I like...
> 
> 225/50-16


I'd want wider rubber than 225 --I still break loose higher at the upper end of 2nd with 245s on a car w/ similar power levels.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

sunofernest said:


> sounds like its crossing the line into grotesque... but I'll look.


It sounds like itll lose grip TBH, but I'm going to shove 245/55r17s under a lifted Golf for rallyX so I understand the desire for moar rubber.

I'll go back to zero wheel gap, and I'll have hella ground clearance on those massive tires.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd want wider rubber than 225 --I still break loose higher at the upper end of 2nd with 245s on a car w/ similar power levels.


There was a great thread on FT86club about 225 versus 245 (on a 17" wheel). The guy had full Motec traces of his laps, and the results were intriguing. He had an FR-S with a completely stock engine, but with suspension work. His peak cornering speed was higher with the 245's, but he was several MPH _slower_ at the end of the straights than with the 225's. In short, the additional rolling resistance of wider tires is too much for 200hp to handle  

If you're talking autocross-type scenarios (i.e. low-speed motorsport), or if you have the power to overcome the rolling resistance, then by all means add width to get more lateral grip. But if you're trying to do faster laps on big tracks, there is a "goldilocks zone" for tire width :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

hushypushy said:


> There was a great thread on FT86club about 225 versus 245 (on a 17" wheel). The guy had full Motec traces of his laps, and the results were intriguing. He had an FR-S with a completely stock engine, but with suspension work. His peak cornering speed was higher with the 245's, but he was several MPH _slower_ at the end of the straights than with the 225's. In short, the additional rolling resistance of wider tires is too much for 200hp to handle
> 
> If you're talking autocross-type scenarios (i.e. low-speed motorsport), or if you have the power to overcome the rolling resistance, then by all means add width to get more lateral grip. But if you're trying to do faster laps on big tracks, there is a "goldilocks zone" for tire width :thumbup:


I only do low speed Motorsports. There ain't a large track anywhere near me at all.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Trying to find summer tires for 13"s and 14's is impossible. Probably gonna have to go back to 15's if I want to drive the car again. I just picked up a set of 13x7 Melbers but I can't find anything suitable other than tiny all seasons to get a little bit of stretch.


Try tireseasy.com


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

Figured my recent purchases for the FR-S would make an appropriate addition to this thread...

Just put on some 17x9" RPF-1s and 255/40-17 Hankook Ventus RS-3s, which is the de facto autox setup for the "twins" around these parts. Really liking it so far, despite my coilovers not being on yet and not being able to run quite enough camber to get the most from the tires. Once my suspension is in (hopefully in the next couple of weeks) this setup should be really killer. 


Wide-1 by raregreen91, on Flickr


Comparison to stock...I'd say there's a meaningful size difference at play here...

Side by side-2 by raregreen91, on Flickr

IMG_6234-4 by raregreen91, on Flickr

MEAT

IMG_6232-3 by raregreen91, on Flickr

IMG_6237-5 by raregreen91, on Flickr

IMG_6229-1 by raregreen91, on Flickr

IMG_6230-2 by raregreen91, on Flickr

And finally....IN B 4

Lower it-1 by raregreen91, on Flickr


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

tampaSi said:


> Just put on some 17x9" RPF-1s and 255/40-17 Hankook Ventus RS-3s, which is the de facto autox setup for the "twins" around these parts.


The optimal choice for the RS3 is the 245 on 17x9s. The sidewalls are relatively soft, so they like a tiny stretch. Also, these tires LOVE camber. 2.5-3.0 degrees is what they need.

For camber challenged cars, the Z2 Star Spec is probably a better option. They seem happiest with about 2.0 degrees of camber, and you can run 255s because the sidewalls are stiffer.

Either way, you'll be seeing a HUGE increase in grip. Enjoy! :thumbup:

Edit: Just saw you'll be adding suspensions. Noice. Make sure to get camber plates so you can dial in the camber you need. :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm looking for suggestions for a small, wide wheel for my Clio so 4x100 with no less than ET20.
I was thinking of 195/50 on a 15x8 in either gold or bronze and found these bronze König Wideopen which for ~$100 a wheel is an awesome deal.










Unfortunately it seems only http://www.good-win-racing.com stock them in bronze and gold and they won't ship outside of US/CA.
Having them delivered to an address in NA and then shipped to EU is, what I could find, at least another $250 and buying a brand new set and having them painted doesn't make much sense and would also cost about as much as the wheels themselves.

TCL, help!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

sunofernest said:


> sounds like its crossing the line into grotesque... but I'll look.


Got the tires and then discovered that my wheels are 17x7 and grotesque was being kind. Looked a like a pillow with a belt synched around it. So now I think I'll go with 235/50 17. Should have the look I'm after while also performing better than stock.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

tampaSi said:


> Lower it-1 by raregreen91, on Flickr


East Bay Hardcore forever :beer:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Yugoslavia! said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for a small, wide wheel for my Clio so 4x100 with no less than ET20.
> I was thinking of 195/50 on a 15x8 in either gold or bronze and found these bronze König Wideopen which for ~$100 a wheel is an awesome deal.
> 
> 
> ...


I found a company in the Netherlands that seems to import Konig wheels. They have quite a big selection on their website but didn't find the wideopen.
http://www.jenrcardesign.nl/node/75 (gold collection)

If you want I could call them on Monday to ask about the wheel that you're looking for. I could perhaps also help with getting them shipped to Sweden, most of my family lives in the Netherlands.


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

Pennywise said:


> East Bay Hardcore forever :beer:


:beer:


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking into 17" options as much as I like my current setup. I like this very much.

Credit: boki-san










"oz alleggerita hlt 17x8 and bridgestone re-011 235/45-17"


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry I'm not sorry


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)




----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

Do setups like this adversely affect high performance handling? Like say I went from 
the 225/45/17's I have now and went to 16's.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

8v_gti777 said:


> Do setups like this adversely affect high performance handling? Like say I went from
> the 225/45/17's I have now and went to 16's.


Many times, a bit more sidewall helps handling. Not to go all cockerpunk on ya', but low profile tires on an autocross course or road course is never done for best results.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

8v_gti777 said:


> Do setups like this adversely affect high performance handling? Like say I went from
> the 225/45/17's I have now and went to 16's.


Which setups are you referring to? Most of the tires in this thread are actually the "proper" size--meaning they are optimal for performance. However, at a certain point too much tire width (for a given rim size) or too much sidewall will be detrimental.

225/50/16 on 16x8--"meaty" or just normal? These days when people want to put 215/40/16 on their 16x8's and call that normal, this sure seems meaty


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> Which setups are you referring to? Most of the tires in this thread are actually the "proper" size--meaning they are optimal for performance. However, at a certain point too much tire width (for a given rim size) or too much sidewall will be detrimental.
> 
> 225/50/16 on 16x8--"meaty" or just normal? These days when people want to put 215/40/16 on their 16x8's and call that normal, this sure seems meaty


these days you are right, that is meaty. that is also the size of the tire i went with when i started this thread, also on a 16x8 wheel.

In a couple weeks this thread will have its 5 year anniversary. :beer::beer:


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Since 17s are allowed, 17x9 255s all around 


And yes I autocrossed it


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## psychodiagnostik (Mar 20, 2005)

I've always wanted to go a bit wider than the OEM spec size on my M45, however I don't think my local tire places will order any tires that aren't the exact OEM spec.

Do you guys have any luck with tire places willing to install wider tires? (I've actually wondered how people get tire places to install stretched tires). Is everyone just going the DIY approach with a harbor freight tire installing rig?

Walmart will install tires from TireRack or wherever but will only if the match the size on the door sticker.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

psychodiagnostik said:


> I've always wanted to go a bit wider than the OEM spec size on my M45, however I don't think my local tire places will order any tires that aren't the exact OEM spec.
> 
> Do you guys have any luck with tire places willing to install wider tires? (I've actually wondered how people get tire places to install stretched tires). Is everyone just going the DIY approach with a harbor freight tire installing rig?
> 
> Walmart will install tires from TireRack or wherever but will only if the match the size on the door sticker.


Take them in as a loose mount, and tell them its a custom application. They won't stretch tires but they don't care if you go bigger.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

215/70 15


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

psychodiagnostik said:


> I've always wanted to go a bit wider than the OEM spec size on my M45, however I don't think my local tire places will order any tires that aren't the exact OEM spec.
> 
> Do you guys have any luck with tire places willing to install wider tires? (I've actually wondered how people get tire places to install stretched tires). Is everyone just going the DIY approach with a harbor freight tire installing rig?
> 
> Walmart will install tires from TireRack or wherever but will only if the match the size on the door sticker.


I have never had tire shop question what size tires I ordered or was putting on my car. :screwy:
I did get a funny look when I ordered 245/40R17 for my Jetta though, followed by a :thumbup: once they were installed 

:beer:
G


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

psychodiagnostik said:


> I've always wanted to go a bit wider than the OEM spec size on my M45, however I don't think my local tire places will order any tires that aren't the exact OEM spec.
> 
> Do you guys have any luck with tire places willing to install wider tires? (I've actually wondered how people get tire places to install stretched tires). Is everyone just going the DIY approach with a harbor freight tire installing rig?
> 
> Walmart will install tires from TireRack or wherever but will only if the match the size on the door sticker.


When I work at tire shops we never had an issue with changing the tire size on vehicles. Things might have changed in the last 10 years but you can always bring in just the wheels and tires and have them mounted without a vehicle.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> When I work at tire shops we never had an issue with changing the tire size on vehicles. Things might have changed in the last 10 years but you can always bring in just the wheels and tires and have them mounted without a vehicle.


Some won't do more than a plus zero (like going from 195/60-15 to 205/55-15, OD stays essentially the same) for liability reasons.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

adrew said:


> Some won't do more than a plus zero (like going from 195/60-15 to 205/55-15, OD stays essentially the same) for liability reasons.


That sucks. The only time I ever ordered tires from a shop, they were completely cool with me going from the stock 185 to a 205. I guess you just work with the shop that will work with you


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Spring bump. Time to put those fat meats back on!


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

Chapel said:


> Spring bump. Time to put those fat meats back on!


Because potholes!!


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

bustov said:


> 215/70 15


hhhhnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg


----------



## corvairmatt65 (Dec 4, 2003)

My new setup.


----------



## FIT4theTouge (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I play?

195/55/15 on 15x7



Been following this thread for years, boy has it dictated my taste..


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

FIT4theTouge said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 195/55/15 on 15x7
> 
> Been following this thread for years, boy has it dictated my taste..


Hey I see your Fit parked on Liberty all the time.


----------



## FIT4theTouge (Jun 30, 2013)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Hey I see your Fit parked on Liberty all the time.


Wow, small world...that's where she is right this second :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

FIT4theTouge said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 195/55/15 on 15x7
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

narrow sidewalls?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## vinziboy (Oct 16, 2008)

SuperchargedA4 said:


> Not the meatiest tires, but on 15's and certainly not stretched.


hey, brother, I got the meaty version of these....:laugh:


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

can't go lower than 17's, but can't get much bigger than 255's on these wheels.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

255 is damn good. :beer::heart:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

corvairmatt65 said:


> My new setup.


:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't decided on wheels yet for my ATS, but I'll be doing 255/40/17s or bigger with semi slicks.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

corvairmatt65 said:


> My new setup.


This picture looks awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I haven't decided on wheels yet for my ATS, but I'll be doing 255/40/17s or bigger with semi slicks.


17" are way too small for your car. You need at least 18"

17" Rays









Most guys on Caddy forum have 19" wheels and low profile tires.:laugh:


----------



## technivoro.us (Nov 8, 2001)

Do winters count?








185/60 r15

I think they look better than the stock 17's on this car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> 17" are way too small for your car. You need at least 18"
> 
> 17" Rays
> 
> ...


Lowering it too....




Yeah might do 18s. Or **** it and do some show 20s. Probably just do both.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

Does this count?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

My fox on 195/60-14's


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

NathanTDI said:


> Does this count?


Definitely!

My trucks tires are roughly a 315/80-17 so I think I beat everyone in this thread hah.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Lowering it too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stagrrrrrrr *****ty ms paint job*


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

lil 215/75/15


----------



## schlol (Mar 28, 2006)

MrMook said:


>


Hey, it's my car! :wave:

Those were 14" with 195/60R14 RT615's, I have since put on some 15" OZ Racing Starlights with 205/50R15 Nittos:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

That's how every car should sit :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

15's


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

Can I play?

190E, W203 wheels. 225/50/16's all around.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

*finally contributing*

Yesterday was a good day.
Replaced worn Continentals with Michelin rubber.
Officially Meaty Daily Driver.
225-60-16


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

1985 Rocco. 14" Wheel - 65 tire 





























The Falken 615k's are the BEST tires i have every used. Hands down. Dont mistake them for the older Falken 615's which were good. These are a step above.


----------



## nates586 (Mar 2, 2015)

My full-time setup: 

20150506_075740 by Nathan, on Flickr


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

nates586 said:


> My full-time setup:
> 
> 20150506_075740 by Nathan, on Flickr


What wheels are those? I like.


----------



## nates586 (Mar 2, 2015)

syncro87 said:


> What wheels are those? I like.


They are BBS SR -


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

i guess this qualifies


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

255/40-17s on my ZHP. Kinda meaty


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

235/45/17 RE71R's Feel like my setup is tiny compared to 90% of this thread!


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Our past ZX3...........


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Kstyle said:


> 235/45/17 RE71R's Feel like my setup is tiny compared to 90% of this thread!


Looks badass


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

newguy99 said:


> 255/40-17s on my ZHP. Kinda meaty


This looks excellent :thumbup:


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

Before the FD2 rear conversion. I miss my FA5.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

boop


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

happy new year.

96 concorde lx 35,500 original miles, 3.5 litre engine with stock dual holly throttle bodies. front power leather bench.

225/60/16 OEM tire size on 16x7 aluminum wheels. not a size you will see on many large sedans ever again.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Lowered it. 245/40/18 -- Not technically a small wheel, but the tires are meaty. :beer:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

The E46 and GTI posted above both look really good.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

01tj said:


> The E46 and GTI posted above both look really good.


YES.


I've always considered Singer's vehicles to have a fairly "meaty" fitment. Today I found that the front wheel is 17x9 typically wrapped in 225/45-17 Michellin PS2s. Not exactly meaty. These tires don't run wide (to my knowledge). Is it just the extra sidewall that gives it that look? It's like an optical illusion :laugh:




















I'm baffled by the fact that these are wider tires (235/40), yet look nowhere near as "meaty"









I understand the sidewall aspect. Maybe that's all it is.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

DeathKing said:


> I've always considered Singer's vehicles to have a fairly "meaty" fitment. Today I found that the front wheel is 17x9 typically wrapped in 225/45-17 Michellin PS2s. Not exactly meaty. These tires don't run wide (to my knowledge). Is it just the extra sidewall that gives it that look? It's like an optical illusion :laugh:


In my experience it's more about the width of the wheel than the tire when it comes to the wide look. I'd say your observation is normal.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> In my experience it's more about the width of the wheel than the tire when it comes to the wide look. I'd say your observation is normal.


45-series 225 tire has a taller sidewall than a 40-series 235. Small wheels with meaty tires is about taller sidewalls, not necessarily steamroller width. That PS2 looks stretched to me. It would look a lot meatier on a 7-7.5" wheel.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> It would look a lot meatier on a 7-7.5" wheel.


Definitely. I've never looked at their vehicles and registered "stretched tire" as a thought. They technically are, but they still look great IMO.


Anyway, the thread must go on.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-***-n2VTfDdCOefQFVRpoPht2ftji0E3-8oRxNlLOVAKUIkZmk4OPuoCfCh6_Rj6WQjMXBvl_lOkFtDhE19AItmPZjZa5StPostXC5gn-mi9Hu8Kzw_MgOgVrh7n8aOgKKKsKGS64W1HOzvhRuBydTTo1RrEbMrKJ2AAA6g-AmZkTRl38RKAudi32XImcMd1oJPAj95ivWBEITerLAfAHkD5xnrvdaRhyfHuG3tzttAD7fj_7Y9Q77QJv0llVtBuuBf7SbXveoVhX2mIcLz2IAs5p3PsJCQiSkDUecwUM0HqzyKraYQiY6wDv9atNQc8a2eTIsKAGF2Eh18DvVu1HnN-Xsqrj4IFTLyRRUCFPr_EmxFXkeVk4KSVd5VnlJkNyQ1GeJm0lGoo274HMD4VUmFcCPZmT36PDBu5vuqSIaOi6QTKgBG7N4oDADfBFAHI7SF5MJczjYnxbx50TcPJ1MYhUQof6W3HRZlIOKA2OJFPMcoaotch5prpGdiHXz2GRMOSK209nl6zTpQX5g0qezQ4m9P1Ouke3aObjVkeDd1ZLM6ZAkPkwhEfB_i23mHIuBOLg=w798-h449-no


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

I always though my winter setup on the Ficus looked meaty - 16" Taurus alloys and 215/60r16 tires.


The GN has meaty tires too, soon to be lower as well. 235/60 front and 255/60 rear on stock 15x7 wheels.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

DeathKing said:


> YES.
> 
> 
> I've always considered Singer's vehicles to have a fairly "meaty" fitment. Today I found that the front wheel is 17x9 typically wrapped in 225/45-17 Michellin PS2s. Not exactly meaty. These tires don't run wide (to my knowledge). Is it just the extra sidewall that gives it that look? It's like an optical illusion :laugh:
> ...


The 45 series tire paired with the thick spoke 17's makes them look a lot meatier than they are.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

My '68...it's all torn down right now. Shooting for around 500hp.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VeeDub_L_U said:


> My '68...it's all torn down right now. Shooting for around 500hp.


So choice. Carpooled in HS with a girl who drove a '69 Firebird convertible her dad repainted with an $8k (1987 money!) PPG paint job, all black including the chrome bumpers and trim. Had a 350 hooked up to a Powerglide and also had factory A/C. Supposedly 1 of 300 and some in triple black with air. :thumbup:


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

Definitely helps doing this


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> So choice. Carpooled in HS with a girl who drove a '69 Firebird convertible her dad repainted with an $8k (1987 money!) PPG paint job, all black including the chrome bumpers and trim. Had a 350 hooked up to a Powerglide and also had factory A/C. Supposedly 1 of 300 and some in triple black with air. :thumbup:


The '69 just isn't the same to me! I mean I appreciate the compliment but the '68's lines are so much nicer. BUT. That being said if the roof goes down the price goes up, right? I'm sure every Dad has a story of the one that got away.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Jan 31, 2016)

I like the meaty rubber as well. I've considered going minilite replica, but I would keep at 15's most likely.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Got my new setup on, but haven't had a chance to get any decent pictures. 255F/225R on a 17x9 setup--


----------



## san (Aug 19, 2000)

>











Perfection!


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

You'd probably think a 195 tire on an 8" wheel would look stretched, and yet:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

We all know width isn't everything...profile height plays a large role in "stretched" vs. "meaty"


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

> You'd probably think a 195 tire on an 8" wheel would look stretched, and yet:


195mm is ~7.7", so not so much.
195mm width is at the _widest_ part of the tire, which is the sidewall on pretty much any mounting for which a tire is rated by the manufacturer. If you look at a bunch of different tires, of the same spec, right next to each other on a shelf you can see .5" (or more) difference in tread width, which can make a dramatic difference in how the tire looks when mounted. I had a set of Goodyear Eagle GTs in 205/55 that had every bit as much tread width as the 225/50 Kumhos they replaced.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

44s on 15" wheels. Do I win?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> Got my new setup on, but haven't had a chance to get any decent pictures. 255F/225R on a 17x9 setup--


I like that a lot:thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

MCTB said:


> 44s on 15" wheels. Do I win?


Sure but you need to post a picture of them on your focus.:wave:


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> 195mm is ~7.7", so not so much.
> 195mm width is at the _widest_ part of the tire, which is the sidewall on pretty much any mounting for which a tire is rated by the manufacturer. If you look at a bunch of different tires, of the same spec, right next to each other on a shelf you can see .5" (or more) difference in tread width, which can make a dramatic difference in how the tire looks when mounted. I had a set of Goodyear Eagle GTs in 205/55 that had every bit as much tread width as the 225/50 Kumhos they replaced.



Thanks for the lesson, but that's not what I mean. This is also a 195 tire on an 8" wide wheel:














The reason why it doesn't look stretched on the Vortex mk2 is because it's a 15" wheel and not an 18". Also, you didn't mention that wheel width is measured inside the lip. So an 8" wide wheel is more like 9" across. So take your 7.7" conversion and apply it, and now you're looking at over an inch-and-a-quarter of stretch.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the lesson, but that's not what I mean. This is also a 195 tire on an 8" wide wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no, that 18 is a 35-series sidewall and diameter has nothing to do with width.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Uh, no, that 18 is a 35-series sidewall and diameter has nothing to do with width.



Christ on a cracker, do I gotta spell it out? :facepalm:

It's a 195mm wide tire on an 8" wide wheel. My point was that the 195s on our 15"x8" mk2 wheels looks meaty, while a 195 on an 18"x8" looks stretched--hence the two photos. Contestant #1 chimed in with his insight that since 195mm is ~7.7" it shouldn't look stretched on an 8" wide wheel, to which I pointed out that that sidewall height (*which, when keeping overall circumference of the tire in mind has a whole lot to do with diameter*), is the determining factor, and therefore influences a tire's stretched/meaty look.

If you were to apply the same ratio to an 18x8, the tire would be a 195/66-18, and wouldn't look stretched at all.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Christ on a cracker, do I gotta spell it out? :facepalm:
> 
> It's a 195mm wide tire on an 8" wide wheel. My point was that the 195s on our 15"x8" mk2 wheels looks meaty, while a 195 on an 18"x8" looks stretched--hence the two photos. Contestant #1 chimed in with his insight that since 195mm is ~7.7" it shouldn't look stretched on an 8" wide wheel, to which I pointed out that that sidewall height (*which, when keeping overall circumference of the tire in mind has a whole lot to do with diameter*), is the determining factor, and therefore influences a tire's stretched/meaty look.
> 
> If you were to apply the same ratio to an 18x8, the tire would be a 195/66-18, and wouldn't look stretched at all.


I guess you do since I still don't understand what wheel diameter has to do with stretch or no-stretch? I'm sticking with the wheel has nothing to do with it and it's all about the tire. :wave:


----------



## cournot (Jul 10, 2015)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I guess you do since I still don't understand what wheel diameter has to do with stretch or no-stretch? I'm sticking with the wheel has nothing to do with it and it's all about the tire. :wave:


Sidewall height, aka aspect ratio * width, is going to affect how "stretched" a tire looks.

A 195 width on an 8 inch with 55 aspect ratio sidewall is going to look less stretched than a 195 width on an 8 inch with a 35 aspect ratio tire.

If you keep overall tire diameter fixed, as you would if you're fitting it to one chassis, altering wheel diameter is going to affect how stretched a tire looks, all else equal, because changing wheel diameter will change aspect ratio, keeping tire diameter fixed.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cournot said:


> Sidewall height, aka aspect ratio * width, is going to affect how "stretched" a tire looks.
> 
> A 195 width on an 8 inch with 55 aspect ratio sidewall is going to look less stretched than a 195 width on an 8 inch with a 35 aspect ratio tire.
> 
> If you keep overall tire diameter fixed, as you would if you're fitting it to one chassis, altering wheel diameter is going to affect how stretched a tire looks, all else equal, because changing wheel diameter will change aspect ratio, keeping tire diameter fixed.


I completely missed the overall diameter staying the same portion of someone's post apparently. :facepalm: to myself.


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

helps do this


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

RacingManiac said:


> I like that a lot:thumbup:


thank you. i feel like we have the same philosophies with our cars :beer: :laugh:


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> thank you. i feel like we have the same philosophies with our cars :beer: :laugh:


225/45 in the rear? Any other shots of that? 

[email protected] - You're right, I would have thought that. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

DeathKing said:


> 225/45 in the rear? Any other shots of that?
> 
> [email protected] - You're right, I would have thought that. Looks good :thumbup:


Not at the moment. I can try to snap some tonight or tomorrow for those who want to see. It's a 225/45 on a 17x9


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> Not at the moment. I can try to snap some tonight or tomorrow for those who want to see. It's a 225/45 on a 17x9


Thanks in advanced if you can make that happen. It looks great and still very meaty.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Just ordered some ARC-8s for my car. 17.2 lbs and will wrap them on some 255/40/17s  Can't wait can't wait


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

DeathKing said:


> 225/45 in the rear? Any other shots of that?
> 
> [email protected] - You're right, I would have thought that. Looks good :thumbup:


here you go --


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

manmanSS said:


>


Am I seeing things or is the pavement crawling over your front tire?


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> here you go --


I love the look. I'm picking up a set of sbc rpf1's Monday! I can't wait.


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

245/40-17 on an 8 inch wheel. No stretch, love it.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

jpwalker90 said:


> I love the look. I'm picking up a set of sbc rpf1's Monday! I can't wait.


Awesome! I love that finish. Too bad they don't offer it in the specs that I want


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

255/40/17 on a 17x8.5 in wheels. I love this setups. Pics don't do it justice


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

VRhooptie said:


> 255/40/17 on a 17x8.5 in wheels. I love this setups. Pics don't do it justice
> 
> <Pics of sweet E46>


I would daily the hell out of that. Tell me it's a stick!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VRhooptie said:


> 255/40/17 on a 17x8.5 in wheels. I love this setups. Pics don't do it justice


Looks like it's purpose is driving. I like that. :thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Am I seeing things or is the pavement crawling over your front tire?


Yes, this looks shopped....


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

VRhooptie said:


> 255/40/17 on a 17x8.5 in wheels. I love this setups. Pics don't do it justice


Good job sir :thumbup:


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Omnilith said:


> I would daily the hell out of that. Tell me it's a stick!


Yes sir:thumbup:


newguy99 said:


> Good job sir :thumbup:





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks like it's purpose is driving. I like that. :thumbup:


Thank you. It sure is a fun driver


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

I really like the ride of the GLI's sport suspension with meaty 205 55 r16 wheels and tires.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

http://imgur.com/GQIebgA


Ttone74 said:


> I really like the ride of the GLI's sport suspension with meaty 205 55 r16 wheels and tires.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is 235 front and 295 rear on 15x7s. 


















Not from the car posted, but also a 295 on 15x7. Lol look at the sidewall on this thing. That is a full 2 inchs of
tire bulge on each side.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

It's funny that 19" wheels are considered small on the 991 GT3 platform. Anyways, here is our 19x12.5 325/30/19 package for the platform. 


19x12.5 BBS E88s on 991 GT3 by 311RS by Ryan Gates, on Flickr


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Gates311 said:


> It's funny that 19" wheels are considered small on the 991 GT3 platform. Anyways, here is our 19x12.5 325/30/19 package for the platform.
> 
> 
> 19x12.5 BBS E88s on 991 GT3 by 311RS by Ryan Gates, on Flickr


Awesome car and bike, but wrong thread. No bulge past the wheels and a 30-series? Yeah, no.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Not exactly small at 20x10, but small for a CUV.


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Awesome car and bike, but wrong thread. No bulge past the wheels and a 30-series? Yeah, no.


I respectfully disagree. It's all relative.. :beer:


Akrapovic Race system and RS Filters by Ryan Gates, on Flickr



bothhandsplease said:


> Not exactly small at 20x10, but small for a CUV.


They're definitely meaty.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

hnnngggg @ 311RS GT3

On topic, does this count? 205's on 5.5" wide wheels. :laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

devianb said:


> Not from the car posted, but also a 295 on 15x7. Lol look at the sidewall on this thing. That is a full 2 inchs of
> tire bulge on each side.


THIS is what this thread is about lol. 

Everybody in here's posting 20s with low profile tires.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Gates311 said:


> I respectfully disagree. It's all relative.. :beer:
> 
> 
> Akrapovic Race system and RS Filters by Ryan Gates, on Flickr
> ...


I agree they're huge/wide as heck, but they fit the wheels perfectly. There's just no small wheel/meaty tire thing going in is all. :thumbup:


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

PsychoVolvo said:


> THIS is what this thread is about lol.
> 
> Everybody in here's posting 20s with low profile tires.



def not meaty
maybe there should be a "widest tires fitted" thread....??


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> def not meaty
> maybe there should be a "widest tires fitted" thread....??


They don't make anything larger than a 35 series with a width of 285-295 in 20" and only a few weird 19" with the right offset clear the brakes.


----------



## cournot (Jul 10, 2015)

bothhandsplease said:


> only a few weird 19" with the right offset clear the brakes.


So I just looked this up out of curiosity. Audi put 15" rotors on the SQ5.

We've reached new levels of bling bling brakes.


----------



## Mr.Vengeance (Nov 14, 2008)

My 1967 Camaro I built named "Stormy" in which I am running thickies...


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

cournot said:


> So I just looked this up out of curiosity. Audi put 15" rotors on the SQ5.
> 
> We've reached new levels of bling bling brakes.


4400 lbs and does the 1/4 in 13 sec. The brakes come in handy.


----------



## newguy99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> My 1967 Camaro I built named "Stormy" in which I am running thickies...


This guy gets it...:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

lol, I was trying to chop the plate out and caught the wheels lol


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

Some of these posts....:banghead:


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

DTMTrini said:


> Some of these posts....:banghead:


Interesting coming from you with those stretched tires.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Gates311 said:


> Interesting coming from you with those stretched tires.


Some of these posts....:banghead:


:laugh:


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

bothhandsplease said:


> Some of these posts....:banghead:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Touché :beer:


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

I was more poking fun at the person you quoted above. I feel like the meaty tires thread is really the old car with 55 series tires thread.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

(Don't laugh me out of here, I am mainly trying to get this thread going again)

I ordered a set of Michelins for my wife's Mirage and upsized them to 175/65-14 since there's nothing decent in the stock 165/65-14 size. The wheels are 4.5"!!

She went and got them put on today -- when I got home from work I was kind of amused to see that it had a little bit of bulge going on. They are a lot more substantial than the Dunlop Enasaves that came on the car and, interestingly, say "Made in the United Kingdom"


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

adrew said:


> I ordered a set of Michelins for my wife's Mirage and upsized them to 175/65-14 since there's nothing decent in the stock 165/65-14 size. The wheels are 4.5"!!
> 
> She went and got them put on today -- when I got home from work I was kind of amused to see that it had a little bit of bulge going on. They are a lot more substantial than the Dunlop Enasaves that came on the car and, interestingly, say "Made in the United Kingdom"


I see small wheels, and meaty tires...


----------



## Spriggan (Sep 3, 2016)

registered to post this. no specs was a long time ago


----------



## w.raak (Jan 14, 2011)

*b5 225/50/16 on 16x8*

I really wanted 245/45/16 but they are rare and generally not all season, this handles fairly well, extremely light weight compared to my 18s


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

-- DavidV


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

E30Cab said:


> RAD MR2
> 
> -- DavidV


WOAH. More please


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> WOAH. More please


That's my MR2. I have some galleries here:

https://davidv.smugmug.com/Other/MR2/

https://davidv.smugmug.com/Other/Perrys-MR2-Pics/

https://davidv.smugmug.com/Other/MR2-at-Infineon/

https://davidv.smugmug.com/Other/Cudackes-MR2-Pics/

-- DavidV


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

E30Cab said:


> That's my MR2. I have some galleries here:
> 
> https://davidv.smugmug.com/Other/MR2/
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Very nice!


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

jpwalker90 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks! :thumbup:

-- DavidV


----------



## giulianot (Oct 10, 2007)

*my e21*

13x6 Exim with Toyo R888 205 60 13





15x6 BBS RM with 225 45 15 Hankook Ventus R-S3 (Version 2)


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Ha, I have pic of that car from 2014...










I was there for a PITL event that year with my MK6


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't remember if I posted this before but I love how this Maxima looks on 245/50/16. Only improvement would be a more aggressive compound, they kind of look like A/S

Thinking of doing the same with my LS


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Just standard 205/50/15 RE71R on SSR Type C's. For now going with the mismatched color until I see how they perform, and then I'll probably get them all color matched and powdercoated. I think the front can be a touch lower...


----------



## WylieKylie (Feb 19, 2017)

I know: Pictures aren't that great, and Lower It!
17s are the smallest wheels that will clear the front brakes. 255s are the widest tire you can reasonably put under the front end of these cars.
These are the new Continental Extreme Contact Sports, I'm VERY happy that Continental chose not to abandon all of us who don't want to roll on 19" or bigger wheels. (*cough* Michelin, I'm looking at you  ) 255-40 on a 17 x 8.5 on the front, and 275-40 on a 17 x 9 on the back.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> My 1967 Camaro I built named "Stormy" in which I am running thickies...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I'm in the more sidewall than wheel diameter club but just barely - 35in tire on 17in wheel

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rvGx4d]


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

235/45/17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

I've got some 15x7 et12 wheels for my e30. (Rial Mesh) 

Any suggestions on some meaty tires?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> 235/45/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not small wheels, not meaty tires. Ask me how I know. 










(235/45/17)


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> I can't remember if I posted this before but I love how this Maxima looks on 245/50/16. Only improvement would be a more aggressive compound, they kind of look like A/S
> 
> Thinking of doing the same with my LS


Nice, that's what this thread is about :thumbup:

That's a really bizarre tire size; I checked and as usual there's nothing sexy in such a "fat" size. However, if you do 245/45/16, you could do the Toyo T1R or (preferably) Bridgestone RE11:










My contribution to this thread: some BF Goodrich Radial T/A's. They have "crisp handling"!



That's 225/60/14  I would say that qualifies as small and meaty.





Bonus even smaller and meatier content:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> Nice, that's what this thread is about :thumbup:
> 
> That's a really bizarre tire size; I checked and as usual there's nothing sexy in such a "fat" size. However, if you do 245/45/16, you could do the Toyo T1R or (preferably) Bridgestone RE11:


LS has huge fender wells it would look tiny and my oil pan would be super close to the ground with a 245/45/16. 

I got some 17" TL enkei's for cheap... i'm burning the tires that came with them off (235/45/17) not really worthy of this thread, but it dropped my car considerably from the OEM 225/60/16 size. 

They make R888 in 255/50/16 though  










I think that is my goal eventually but i'll be stuck on the 17s for a while since some maintenance is due and dad life :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

I like them too. Here are examples:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Not small wheels, not meaty tires. Ask me how I know.


I've got my R888s in a 235 on RPF1s stacked next to my stock A3 wheels which have 235 pirelli somethings on them, so same width allegedly.. the R888 stack is about 1.5" taller. The stock A3 wheels are even slightly narrower and yet the tires mounted on the wider RPF1s are actually wider.

Not all 235s are the same width, and not all 235s of the same width will stay that width when mounted on rims of different widths. 

So please, do tell us how you know.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

chris86vw said:


> Not all 235s are the same width, and not all 235s of the same width will stay that width when mounted on rims of different widths.


Yep. 

And to stop the drama, here's my car. 255 on a 9j. I don't think I have any non-phone photos of my car parked with my current setup.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> I can't remember if I posted this before but I love how this Maxima looks on 245/50/16. Only improvement would be a more aggressive compound, they kind of look like A/S
> 
> Thinking of doing the same with my LS


I keep coming back to look at this... just so damn good.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

chris86vw said:


> I've got my R888s in a 235 on RPF1s stacked next to my stock A3 wheels which have 235 pirelli somethings on them, so same width allegedly.. the R888 stack is about 1.5" taller. The stock A3 wheels are even slightly narrower and yet the tires mounted on the wider RPF1s are actually wider.
> 
> Not all 235s are the same width, and not all 235s of the same width will stay that width when mounted on rims of different widths.
> 
> So please, do tell us how you know.


In my opinion, they neither look small or meaty.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

newguy99 said:


> 255/40-17s on my ZHP. Kinda meaty


I have the same TRmotorsport C2 on my 325i but running 245/40/17. I didn't want to have to roll the fenders to clear the tires. I notice a lot of ZHP guys are downsizing to a square 17" setup :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Roboturner913 said:


>


:laugh:

QFT


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

Pork beef


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

195/60/14 Falken Azenis RT615-K on 14x6 "Bottlecap" wheels.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


> MINI on 949's


:thumbup: I'm into this.


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

^ Photoshops don't count.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been waiting years to have content to bump this thread back up.

17x10 (smallest i can fit with RCA) 











i'm still actually waiting on the front tires, this was a clearance test w/ the rear for the 265.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> I've been waiting years to have content to bump this thread back up.
> 
> 17x10 (smallest i can fit with RCA)
> 
> ...


Nice!

I have smaller RPF1s with sort of meaty tires on my NA:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

WALS1 said:


> ^ Photoshops don't count.


I see no evidence of pixel play here. Lighting and perspective match, and there are no tell-tale copy/paste signs, like valve stems in the same spot, etc... The pic is legit.



CaleDeRoo said:


>


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

What size 949 wheel is that? looks like more tire than stock.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Karl_1340 said:


>


Any more meat and a tubbing would be needed. That's gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Some Ferds


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

i was told to participate


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

68' Fairlane


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish I knew the tire and wheel specs because that is some serious bulge action.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Beefy. Bet that sucks to turn.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

paultlg said:


> My 09 GLI on 16 x 7 et 37 steelies, Tiguan centercaps, and 225/50/16 Toyo Proxes T1R tires:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't believe how much I like this.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

I really want to see this applied to a lowered C5 Corvette. :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

17” wheels on a 5th gen Outback (225/65/17)


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

I think that this counts. I picked up the 2019 RS 3 that I ordered, drove it 15 miles home, and removed the stock wheels and tires. 

19x8, 235/35

---->

18x9, 265/35

There are no 17s that fit over the brakes, so this is as close as it can get to work in this thread.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

cseaman said:


> I think that this counts. I picked up the 2019 RS 3 that I ordered, drove it 15 miles home, and removed the stock wheels and tires.
> 
> 19x8, 235/35
> 
> ...


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

For this day and age, that is meaty.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-Honda-Z600/223707422106?hash=item3416005d9a:g:01kAAOSwkS9diMe7


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

BltByKrmn said:


> I really want to see this applied to a lowered C5 Corvette. :thumbup:


This is about as close as you can get. 17x11 You can fit more under aftermarket fenders.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## Zunflower (Jun 5, 2013)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


Nice.
My previous set of tires on the Clubman were plus-sized, 205 width. Looked good on a 16 inch wheel, but the gain in grip traded a little too much for quickness in steering.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

225/50-16 on 16 x 7 wheels.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Nice. The factory wheels...Widened?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

This 2002 for auction on Bring-A-Trailer right now. factory 13" wheels widened to 8". Wow


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

That is 2002 perfection.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

bbk said:


> 225/50-16 on 16 x 7 wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like this but my idiotic brain wants more fatness.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Kinda feel like the 225/45ZR17's on my E46 are meaty, but they're really not. But I like this thread so this gets me a subscription to it.

I knew I should have got with the 50's.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

taken from the Harley thread


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

​


NeverEnoughCars said:


> I like this but my idiotic brain wants more fatness.


Well, at least the tires are out beyond the wheel rims. 


Addendum: 15” wheels won’t clear the brakes. I tried.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Jalopnik-
‪The Best Size Of Wheels Are 15s‬ 
https://jalopnik.com/the-best-size-of-wheels-are-15s-1830156753

Thread relevant.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)




----------



## Darius Ticklerod (Oct 28, 2009)

'this count?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Coming at you with another extreme example. Don't know tire specs, but I'm going to guess those are on the stock 14x5 wheels.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Those BFGs are balloons compared to stock.

But the steelies look to be stock width.


----------



## 1990MoneyPit (Jul 7, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me how to get this fitment? Excuse my ignorance, I've actually never run non-stock wheels or tire sizes on any car I've had. 

I would like to do this to my 2018 Mazda 3. Is it possible to get this type of fitment without going with aftermarket springs/coilovers or spacers?

Currently I'm in winter mode still, so I'm running 205/60R16 Michelin X-Ice3s on my 6.5" stock steelies. Stock offset is 50.

A few weeks ago, I bought some lightly used
205/50R17 Michelin Pilot Sport AS3+ tires on 2010 Mazda5 17x6.5 wheels with 52.5 offset. I haven't put them on yet. 

These wheels. Think they'll suit a white 3 sedan?









But...

Before I swap those on, I'm thinking about buying some RX-8 18x8 wheels instead. Offset is 50. If I go that route, what tire size should be I looking at?


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Found this on the Apex website will looking at options for my dads 330i










17x9 with 255/40-17 square setup


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

245/40 15x8.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DeathKing said:


> Found this on the Apex website will looking at options for my dads 330i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like this.

Yes I do.

I’m running 225/45R17’s and I’d like more meat.


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

I want to do this to my car. The 19s with 245/45s don't result in the best ride quality (or it's the suspension). Will going to an 18" (+.5" sidewall) or 17" (+1" sidewall... duh) make a noticeable difference? Like is it worth spending ~$500 on some used wheels and another $800 on tires, or are sidewall heights not really_ that _much of factor? It's not like it has harsh tires on it now (MXM4s).

So maybe go from this:










To something more like this FX:


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

Corolla on Prius 15” rims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I’d like more meat.



I mean, how else are you going to have any pudding?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> Jalopnik-
> ‪The Best Size Of Wheels Are 15s‬
> https://jalopnik.com/the-best-size-of-wheels-are-15s-1830156753
> 
> Thread relevant.





> Even new-ish cars look good on 15s when they are slammed to the ground and look like gigantic go-karts destined to bust oil pans on NYC potholes, like this Fit I saw about a year ago.


I think the author defeats their own case here.


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

turbo_nine said:


> I think the author defeats their own case here.


That’s actually why my car is still on 15” rims with 65 aspect ratio tires is because the roads I drive on are pothole ridden and my car is slightly lowered. I’ve had 17”s before with performance springs on my ‘14 VW GLI and the ride was harsh. Plus I’ve been around long enough when cars handled adequately with 15” rims. Had a 1995 MB E320 weighing 3800 lbs that rode and handled well on 195/65R 15 - same tires as my 2800 lbs Corolla. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

It is a track setup, but 255/40 17x10 square.


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

29.5x10.5/15 on the rear

https://www.vwvortex.com/cdn-cgi/im...4643a-6ee8-4ceb-887a-ba7265f28215-jpeg.54203/https://www.vwvortex.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,********redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.vwvortex.com/attachments/cc34643a-6ee8-4ceb-887a-ba7265f28215-jpeg.54203/


----------



## Goingnowherefast (Dec 7, 2014)

devianb said:


> It is a track setup, but 255/40 17x10 square.


My god that is gorgeous. Makes me want an NC


----------



## Huibes (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't laugh, a couple of years ago I tried some classic merc wheels on my Octavia...




























Drove fine and didn't look horrible. Probably needed lowering which I dont want.
And the ET was too low for the front, no rubbing but looked odd.

Thought about widened steelies as this looks close to what I like:










But dont like the bulge that steelies have around the brakes. And to have them made is not the low budget option as it should be.

So I'll look for some used wheels.

16 inch would be ideal, with 225/55 or so.

17" might look better without lowering. Perhaps with a little wider or higher tires.... 225/50 or 235/45 (?)

-They'll need a lip/dish or otherwise concave or deep.
-rear ET as low as 25, front ET ideally around 40.

Any suggestions??


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Rover SD1? Do it.*


----------



## Huibes (Jan 31, 2021)

I just like the rover's style, without lowering...

Looking to do something similar with the Octavia. Probably in aluminium, coated black.

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

Huibes said:


> But dont like the bulge steelies make around the brakes. And to have them made is not the low budget option as it should be.
> 
> So I'll look for some used wheels.
> 
> ...


How about 15/16” Prius rims?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huibes (Jan 31, 2021)

Octavia is 5x112


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I always wanted a set of these.


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

A member of one of the FB groups I'm in has 255/50/R16's on the stock 16x8 wheels (stock tires are 225/50/R16).. had to post it here.


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

turbo_nine said:


> I always wanted a set of these.
> 
> View attachment 67426


I like these wheel and tire setup on the BMW 5 series. They’re 215/60 R15’s right? What brand tires are these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fantomfabricator (Mar 21, 2010)

My 1976 Triumph Spitfire with 155 80 13s. Not very meaty but small wheels none the less.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Mark Vier said:


> I like these wheel and tire setup on the BMW 5 series. They’re 215/60 R15’s right? What brand tires are these?


In that photo, Goodyear Eagle GTs. They seemed to "run large" in terms of sizing. I've replaced them since they were quite badly expired.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I prefer smaller wheels and meaty tires on an SUV.
16” wheels on the Tiguan in front.
18” wheels on the Atlas behind it.
Both have 4-Motion and turbocharged engines.










🍺


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

17's on the car - not super meaty but better than OEM
The bike on the other hand...so meaty.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

lyonsroar said:


> 17's on the car - not super meaty but better than OEM


That looks great!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Thread bump! 

I was watching a review recently of the new Golf R and I was struck over and over again by how thin the tires looked (235/35R19). Once I started lightly perusing manufacturer websites it seems like anything remotely sporty now puts you in a low profile tire, period.

The 235/40R18 tires on my Civic Si were a serious cause of anxiety. Our roads are just garbage here, and I was totally paranoid about bending a wheel. The bigger brakes that generally come with sport models will often keep you from downsizing your wheels anymore than an inch.

How do you guys deal with this? 

Are your roads glass smooth?
Do you buy wheel insurance?
Do you just say YOLO?
Am I just a paranoid woodbooger? (likely)


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

On the new Golf R you could go down to a 18 with 235/40 tires as you mentioned. Also believe that 245/40 and 225/45 would fit if you want more air volume. I run 225/50R17 on my Golf R in the winter as the MK7 could fit a 17 and love the extra cussion on crapy winter roads.

Number one rule of 19" OEM Golf R wheels: don't hit any potholes!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

It really seems like suspension tuning is dead, replaced with using the wheel as a sacrificial lamb.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The newest STIs can be optioned with 19 inch wheels on 35 series tires. No thanks. I'll keep my wimpy 17s on my WRX.


----------



## DrivinAW8 (Jun 21, 2004)

Sporin said:


> View attachment 153650


Those look awful. So spindly. Like a damn wagon wheel.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Sporin said:


> How do you guys deal with this?
> 
> Are your roads glass smooth?
> Do you buy wheel insurance?
> ...


Yolo, I can afford a new wheel if I have to.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I refuse to run anything under 50 series because a) I’m a poor and b) I live somewhere with 4 seasons


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

I always buy the tire warranty. I would love a meatier option though. I think it is also why I like black rims since it hides low profile more.


----------



## BahnFIRE (Nov 9, 2001)

235/45/17. Considering 245/45 when these wear out.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

patrikman said:


> I refuse to run anything under 50 series because a) I’m a poor and b) I live somewhere with 4 seasons


I think 50-series is right about my limit. (Yes I know that varies but just generally. 

I’m also old enough to remember when a 55-series tire was “sporty” and “low profile.”


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2herYxH


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

brennok said:


> I always buy the tire warranty. I would love a meatier option though. I think it is also why I like black rims since it hides low profile more.


I like black wheels too. They just don’t look good in photos compared to real life. 










I went from a 195/65 R15x6 to a 215/45 R17x7 and I sacrificed weight and ride comfort for looks and handling. The wheel and tire combo increased in weight from 32 lbs to 38 lbs and I lost 1 mpg. Ride was more stiff but not jarring. Handling improved though specially in corners and curves. 

When my tires wear out, I’ll replace them with 205/50s and keep the OEM wheel diameter. It’s actually riding on smaller diameter with current set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Son said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2herYxH


Just had to take another look at this. This photo proves that wheel diameter isn't everything. Manufacturers these days are so fixated on fitting the largest possible wheels they can and I just don't think the look works. I much prefer 18s on the Cayman instead of the 20s that everyone else seems to want.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ilikewaffles said:


>


Drool.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Son said:


> Just had to take another look at this. This photo proves that wheel diameter isn't everything. Manufacturers these days are so fixated on fitting the largest possible wheels they can and I just don't think the look works. I much prefer 18s on the Cayman instead of the 20s that everyone else seems to want.


When the 911 went from 18" to 20" stock wheels on the 997 and 991, people said "The 20" wheels are lighter than the 18s!" Dopes, imagine how much lighter they'd be if they kept them 18"! :banghead:


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Its less about profile as much as it is sidewall height

The 255/40R19s I just got for the TLX are the same ~102mm in height as the 205/50s I had on my Civic. So yea a 30 series tire can have some squish if it's like a 305. PFA:


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Sometimes I want to go up to a 20 but honestly love the way (slightly bigger than stock) size tires ride.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

I almost went with 215/85-16s but they were out of stock so I just got the OEM size of 245/75-16


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

GiacGtiAgain said:


> Because of this, i am going to throw some 16x7 wheels on my forester. Does anyone think these are too small? I love the feel of a 16 inch wheel with a 225/50 series tire. some people insist that you need a much thinner sidewall for optimum performance, but there are many variables. I plan on going with something like a falken azenis in 225/50/16.
> Appearance wise, will this look too small? My car originally came with 16x6.5 wheels with a +48 offset, so my thinking is that with a 16x7 wheel and a +40 offset, they will look more aggressive than stock.
> Also, the wheels i bought are white. Am i a ricer and/or homosexual now?


Curious what you ended up with. My 2017 Golf Sportwagen came stock with 15x6 ET46 wheels and 195 65 15 tires. I later went with 16x6.5 ET 43 wheels and 205 55 16 tires. Current set up is 16x7 ET 48 wheels with 225 50 16 tires. I really love this set up. Handles great and I don't have to worry about potholes as much as those running 17, 18 , 19 or larger wheels.


----------



## Lawrider (May 16, 2010)

Every car i own i get the smallest wheel that will clear brakes for the summer set, and use the OEM wagon wheels for the winters if being cheap, or sell them.

17s on my current GLI, OEM 18s as winters with snow tires.
17s on my last WRX, never used the OEM 18s.
15s on my last FiST, never used the OEM 17s.
I will get 16s on my next DD (a twin or a Miata)

Every time, makes the car feel far better, far more comfy, remains planted over broken pavement, and drives lighter. Yes turn-in is affected, but with the roads the way they are here in Michigan, that is nothing compared to the benefits gained. What sucks is i can't imagine 19+ wheels under any circumstance, not even as winters, so unless someone wants to buy them, they just rot in the garage.

I really wish more companies offered up a variety of sizes from which to choose that include at least one minimum sized set to clear the brakes.

I know many folks here hate black wheels, but I love them because they negate the wheels as a visual thing for me, a total win when running mini-dubs, as i call them.


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

New meaty summer setup - 17x8.5" Apex SM-10s, 235/45-17 RE-71Rs


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

My Cabriolet came with a crappy Chinese tire mix(Nexens and Ironman) in the original size.
I looked long and hard for some cool 15" wheels, but never found anything I liked, so I picked up a set of 16" TSW Kayalamis last year.
For the last 12 months, I wondered what I should do for tire options, get replacement tires for the snowflakes, or get some low profile tires for the TSWs.
The cost was about the same for either option.
Last week I pulled the trigger on Wheelwiz.ca. They said the tires would ship out in 3-5 business days and arrive 3-6 days after that.
Two days after I placed my order, I took the dog for a walk and came back to this on my doorstep.








And yesterday I had them mounted in my driveway by a mobile tire service. I think they look awesome and I can't wait to see how this thing turns with the tires and new suspension.
















And for the all important sidewall


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Looks good! 615s always look great on small wheels. For the record, Nexen is Korean and Hercules is still manufactured by Cooper I believe


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

225/245 setup on my 16" & 17" wheels for the Lotus.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Spotted this Mini today. 196/65-15's.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

235/75r15 on 15x7's


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Dobes said:


> 225/245 setup on my 16" & 17" wheels for the Lotus.
> 
> View attachment 194664


Hot damn that looks awesome! I absolutely love a clean 5 spoke wheel in silver.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

tampaSi said:


> New meaty summer setup - 17x8.5" Apex SM-10s, 235/45-17 RE-71Rs
> 
> View attachment 194266
> 
> ...


Is the ride considerably better compared to stock 225/40 or not that much differenc?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say the ride improvement is noticeable, but not night and day. However, the RE71Rs have a pretty stiff sidewall, so with something a little less extreme like a PS4S, the ride would be pretty damn comfy. 



child_in_time said:


> Is the ride considerably better compared to stock 225/40 or not that much differenc?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't normally post a drag setup, but I found this intriguing. Those are 325 15" tires on the rear.


----------



## danvitmon (6 mo ago)

Not exactly small wheels but some thick Hoosiers on Bimmerworld wheels. 18x10.5+27 w/ 295/30/18 Hoosiers


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

patrikman said:


> View attachment 204580


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This thing, good gosh I absolutely love it!


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Cr4shT3st said:


> 235/75r15 on 15x7's


I can smell this picture. Hot summer day, subtle scent of fuel and old interior. Nothing to do but have fun and enjoy life.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I can't wait to see more about that electric Manx.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> I can't wait to see more about that electric Manx.


same. there is a thread about it…


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

patrikman said:


> same. there is a thread about it…


I can't find it.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> I can't find it.











Is it time for a Meyers Manx comeback??


Super cool. They're going to cost $150,000 and they'll sell a good 6 or 7 of them. that’s a terrible hot take, but you do you.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

Downsized wheels, upsized tires
33x12.5R18


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

245/40 on a 15x9


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Chonky boy wants to play 285/70-17


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> Chonky boy wants to play 285/70-17
> 
> View attachment 237866





NoXenons said:


> View attachment 210440
> 
> 
> Downsized wheels, upsized tires
> 33x12.5R18


 You modern folks with your huge 17” & 18” wheels. This is how we did it in the ‘80’s and ‘90’s. 32 x 11.50-15’s. I sold off the 33x12.50-15’s I had.


----------



## Competition Orange (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

2 doors said:


> You modern folks with your huge 17” & 18” wheels. This is how we did it in the ‘80’s and ‘90’s. 32 x 11.50-15’s. I sold off the 33x12.50-15’s I had.
> 
> View attachment 237872


Ill up the ante, modern day 35x12.50x15s


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

Now with more meat!




















Downsized from 15x6.5" square set up with 195/45/15 to the proper staggered arrangement with 13x6" 185/60/13F & 13x8" 205/60/13 R

Previous


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Man I love Caterhams, that thing looks great


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

Buddy ended up building the perfect F150 imo.

XLT Sport w/STX grill
4WD
Blue crew cab 
Heated cloth seats
Tow package 

..and the wheels, they're not brodozers.
Clean 18" wheels with 275/70-18 (33")
2" front level

Such a clean quick truck and it breaks 20mpg..


----------



## NoXenons (Aug 6, 2012)

2 doors said:


> You modern folks with your huge 17” & 18” wheels. This is how we did it in the ‘80’s and ‘90’s. 32 x 11.50-15’s. I sold off the 33x12.50-15’s I had.
> 
> View attachment 237872


Believe me, I would have gone smaller if I could clear the brakes!


----------

